# E poi? Resta la monotonia di tutti i giorni



## Uroboro (21 Ottobre 2015)

Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> No, resta comunque un vuoto, e* la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....*



Poco ma sicuro che qualcosa di sbagliato c'è. Altrimenti non ti facevi un'amante. Che mò t'ha lasciato e ti fa tanto soffrire. Esticazzi.


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....


Sono gli inconvenienti della vita.
Con buona pace di chi dice che noi uomini non ci facciamo coinvolgere.
Volta pagina e dedicati alla tua compagna.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, *nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto* (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....


E' evidente perchè così la cosa ti fa stare meglio?
Da cosa deduci che sia evidente
Beccassi un amante che non pensa che il "non essere scelto" sia semplicemente perchè non lo si voleva scegliere
Non dovrebbe restarti la rabbia, ma il ricordo di un periodo della tua vita in cui sei stato bene con un'altra persona.
Se eri disposto a lasciare tua moglie per lei non vedo perchè dovresti restare con tua moglie ora


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, *resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è*.....


Benvenuto, as usual. Quando ci si convince che l'amante sia la donna della  vita. Cosa pensi di fare ?


----------



## Uroboro (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' evidente perchè così la cosa ti fa stare meglio?
> Da cosa deduci che sia evidente
> Beccassi un amante che non pensa che il "non essere scelto" sia semplicemente perchè non lo si voleva scegliere
> Non dovrebbe restarti la rabbia, ma il ricordo di un periodo della tua vita in cui sei stato bene con un'altra persona.
> Se eri disposto a lasciare tua moglie per lei non vedo perchè dovresti restare con tua moglie ora


Questa è la risposta tra le più interessanti.... vedi se mi avesse detto semplicemente resto con mio marito, pace amen.... il fatto è che le cose non sono andate così.. il fatto è che ci stavamo muovendo in una certa direzione poi lui ha scoperto cosa stava facendo lei e si è propstrato per fermarla e farla tornare indietro... nel momento più delicato... quindi la rabbia è perchè forse se fossimo andati in fondo non sarebbe andata così.

Non sono sposato  e comunque ora resta la parte difficile e da affrontare da solo quindi doppiamente difficilie


----------



## Uroboro (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Sono gli inconvenienti della vita.
> Con buona pace di chi dice che noi uomini non ci facciamo coinvolgere.
> Volta pagina e dedicati alla tua compagna.



Sai qual'è la cosa buffa? io e questa persona ci siamo entrambi detti che non ci saremmo mai fatti coinvolgere invece ci siamo cascati entrambi su due piedi... tant'è che questa persona nonostante la sua scelta continua a farsi sentire...

Volto pagina e prima di tutto mi dedico a me stesso da bravo egoista. poi si vedrà


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Sai qual'è la cosa buffa? io e questa persona ci siamo entrambi detti che non ci saremmo mai fatti coinvolgere invece ci siamo cascati entrambi su due piedi... tant'è che questa persona nonostante la sua scelta continua a farsi sentire...
> 
> Volto pagina e prima di tutto mi dedico a me stesso da bravo egoista. poi si vedrà


Si inizia così, poi mano a mano si resta più invischiati.
Fai un pò di no contact e decompressione, poi si vedrà


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> il fatto è che ci stavamo muovendo in una certa direzione poi lui ha scoperto cosa stava facendo lei e si è propstrato per fermarla e farla tornare indietro... nel momento più delicato... quindi la rabbia è perchè forse se fossimo andati in fondo non sarebbe andata così.



Nel 90% dei casi funziona così: quando si viene scoperti la relazione clandestina finisce. Amen. 


Se lei avesse voluto diversamente non sarebbe rimasta col marito, fattene una ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Questa è la risposta tra le più interessanti.... vedi se mi avesse detto semplicemente resto con mio marito, pace amen.... il fatto è che le cose non sono andate così.. il fatto è che ci stavamo muovendo in una certa direzione poi lui ha scoperto cosa stava facendo lei e si è propstrato per fermarla e farla tornare indietro... nel momento più delicato... quindi la rabbia è perchè forse se fossimo andati in fondo non sarebbe andata così.
> 
> Non sono sposato  e comunque ora resta la parte difficile e da affrontare da solo quindi doppiamente difficilie


Vuoi una versione diversa anche se ti fa male
Lui le ha fatto capire quanto per lei è importante, lei ha messo sulla bilancia la realtà vissuta fino ad ora e l'"isola felice" come la chiamo io e si è fermata a pensare
E ha scelto
Sono traditrice anche io, tanto perchè tu non credi che stia parteggiando per il loro matrimonio 
Ah...benvenuto


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> tant'è che questa persona nonostante la sua scelta continua a farsi sentire...



Fai bene a pensare a te stesso. Pensa che fulmine di guerra lei: sceglie di stare col marito, ti lascia (immagino tra fiumi di lacrime) e poi continua a cercarti. Manco la lealtà verso se stessa con un minimo di coerenza


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Nel 90% dei casi funziona così: quando si viene scoperti la relazione clandestina finisce. Amen.
> 
> 
> Se lei avesse voluto diversamente non sarebbe rimasta col marito, fattene una ragione.


Quoto


----------



## Tessa (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao benvenuto. 
Questa storia l'ho gia' sentita. Feather 2 la vendetta.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....


Eh si, nella tua vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è, aver intrapreso una relazione con una donna sposata. Già, hai presente cosa è il matrimonio? La fedeltà? I figli? La famiglia? 

Sicuramente hai presente cosa ci vuole per far tradire. 

E in più in questo momento sia tu che soprattutto io che non conosco la tua storia per come la conosci tu, ho la matematica certezza di una cosa, che la tua amante ha riscelto il marito.


----------



## Tessa (21 Ottobre 2015)

Che poi questo sottolineare che non sei sposato. Come a dare minor peso alla convivenza. 
Da quanto convivi? Avete figli? E l'amante ne ha?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Fai bene a pensare a te stesso. Pensa che fulmine di guerra lei: sceglie di stare col marito, ti lascia (immagino tra fiumi di lacrime) *e poi continua a cercarti.* Manco la lealtà verso se stessa con un minimo di coerenza


dipende perchè lo cerca


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> dipende perchè lo cerca



Cosa cambia se lo cerca per sesso, per sentimento, per soldi o perchè non ha di meglio da fare?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Questa è la risposta tra le più interessanti.... vedi se mi avesse detto semplicemente resto con mio marito, pace amen.... il fatto è che le cose non sono andate così.. il fatto è che ci stavamo muovendo in una certa direzione poi lui ha scoperto cosa stava facendo lei e si è propstrato per fermarla e farla tornare indietro... nel momento più delicato... quindi la rabbia è perchè forse se fossimo andati in fondo non sarebbe andata così.
> 
> Non sono sposato  e comunque ora resta la parte difficile e da affrontare da solo quindi doppiamente difficilie


Guarda sicuramente si è capito che cosa penso io del tradimento. Ma voglio scriverti una chicca: Visto che il marito sa già tutto procedi nel muoverti, combatti per la donna che dici di amare. Stavolta però non farlo di nascosto, agisci all'aperto ma discretamente, solo tu il marito di lei e lei. Palle da uscire per la donna che si ama, o che si crede di amare. La ami? Agisci.


----------



## patroclo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....


... direi che di sbagliato rimane solo la convivenza con la tua compagna.


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....


Si. Che non hai avuto il coraggio di parlare con tua moglie/compagna e dirle che la vostra relazione non ti soddisfa piu e chiederle cosa si può fare... Benvenuto.


----------



## Uroboro (21 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... direi che di sbagliato rimane solo la convivenza con la tua compagna.


esatto ma anche quella sta andando nella direzione inevitabile....


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ma tu veramente credi che una donna che ti prende come amante poi ambisca a fare qualcosa di serio con te che cmq convivi.... anche se immagino che le avrai promesso che avresti lasciato la tua donna... che non fai sesso con lei... che non la ami da anni e che fate vite separate? Ma come puoi pensare che una donna che sicuramente si è presa una cotta per te - qs non si nega -  lasci la famiglia (ha figli?) per fuggire con un amante impegnato così... facilmente.... è stata scoperta e ha interrotto con te perché non vuole perdere il marito... tu ti sei illuso ingenuamente. Ti sente ancora perché cmq gli sei piaciuto e le dispiace rinunciare a te. Ma da qui a sposare te ce ne corre. Lei voleva un amante tu una sostituta della convivente. Sveglia. Poi cosa vai in giro a rovinare famiglie altrui.... manco l'amante sai fare...


----------



## Uroboro (21 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si. Che non hai avuto il coraggio di parlare con tua moglie/compagna e dirle che la vostra relazione non ti soddisfa piu e chiederle cosa si può fare... Benvenuto.


Ovviamente senza scendere nel particolare fatto in questione si che ne ho parlato con lei infatti siamo in una fase diciamo limbica..... decisionale
Ero curioso di sapere di parlare soprattutto di scrivere ma le mie risposte le ho già tutte, non sono un bambino ne tantomeno disilluso.
Per il discorso figli... nessuno li ha...Le motivazioni sono chiarissime... lei con il suo lui ci è cresciuta insieme sin da bambini.... è giovane è ha le idee confuse. So che nonstante ciò che dica probabilmente sarebbe andata comunque così ma la cosa mi fa girare le palle comunque... si dico girare le palle perchè mi adesso che ho già elaborato da tempo tutto quanto mi scoccia da matti...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu veramente credi che una donna che ti prende come amante poi ambisca a fare qualcosa di serio con te che cmq convivi.... anche se immagino che le avrai promesso che avresti lasciato la tua donna... che non fai sesso con lei... che non la ami da anni e che fate vite separate? Ma come puoi pensare che una donna che sicuramente si è presa una cotta per te - qs non si nega -  lasci la famiglia (ha figli?) per fuggire con un amante impegnato così... facilmente.... è stata scoperta e ha interrotto con te perché non vuole perdere il marito... tu ti sei illuso ingenuamente. Ti sente ancora perché cmq gli sei piaciuto e le dispiace rinunciare a te. Ma da qui a sposare te ce ne corre. Lei voleva un amante tu una sostituta della convivente. Sveglia. *Poi cosa vai in giro a rovinare famiglie altrui.*... manco l'amante sai fare...


Non credo che sia lui ad avere rovinato la famiglia di lei


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che sia lui ad avere rovinato la famiglia di lei


Seguendo quello che tu hai scritto nel passato, si è lui che ha rovinato il tutto compreso la famiglia di lei. Un traditore non deve innamorarsi, sbaglio o viene scritto sempre questo.


----------



## eagle (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' evidente perchè così la cosa ti fa stare meglio?
> Da cosa deduci che sia evidente
> Beccassi un amante che non pensa che il "non essere scelto" sia semplicemente perchè non lo si voleva scegliere
> Non dovrebbe restarti la rabbia, ma il ricordo di un periodo della tua vita in cui sei stato bene con un'altra persona.
> *Se eri disposto a lasciare tua moglie per lei non vedo perchè dovresti restare con tua moglie ora*


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che sia lui ad avere rovinato la famiglia di lei


Diciamo che un amante che vuol crescere di grado e passare al ruolo di parter ufficiale  (ma perché!)  deve passarci distruggendo la famiglia preesistente. Un amante è un amante e una relazione amorosa tra amanti può sopravvivere parallelamente a quella ufficiale, come insegnano le numerose storie qui dentro. Salvo la sfiga di essere scoperti. Ma a quel punto due amanti veri cessano di solito.


----------



## Uroboro (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Poi cosa vai in giro a rovinare famiglie altrui.... manco l'amante sai fare...


direi che siccome è lei che mi ha cercato in tutti i modi all'inizio, senza nulla togliere che ha me è andato bene e sono responsabile nella stessa misura, comunque quella che chiami famiglia già aveva i suoi problemi... e comunque ripeto niente figli


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ma poi perché un uomo dovrebbe ambire a sposare una donna che tradisce il marito? Ma perchè farsi così male? È già difficile trovare una donna che non ti tradisca prima o poi... trovarsene una che è venuta con noi tradendo... ma è da masochisti. O pensiamo di essere immuni dalle corna?


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> direi che siccome è lei che mi ha cercato in tutti i modi all'inizio, senza nulla togliere che ha me è andato bene e sono responsabile nella stessa misura, comunque quella che chiami famiglia già aveva i suoi problemi... e comunque ripeto niente figli


Sicuramente i problemi c'erano... ed è lei responsabile di fronte a suo marito... ma una non sposata no?


----------



## Uroboro (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma poi perché un uomo dovrebbe ambire a sposare una donna che tradisce il marito? Ma perchè farsi così male? È già difficile trovare una donna che non ti tradisca prima o poi... trovarsene una che è venuta con noi tradendo... ma è da masochisti. O pensiamo di essere immuni dalle corna?


Quando perdiamo la testa siamo coglioni... tutti uomini e donne compresi... ma sai una cosa... se con una ci vai a letto e basta la situazione può andare bene... ma se cominci a uscire, se lei vuole vedere come state anche semplicemente a fare un'aperitivo o vita quotidiana succede che poi magari non ti basta più e ci vai via di testa...


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando perdiamo la testa siamo coglioni... tutti uomini e donne compresi... ma sai una cosa... se con una ci vai a letto e basta la situazione può andare bene... ma se cominci a uscire, se lei vuole vedere come state anche semplicemente a fare un'aperitivo o vita quotidiana succede che poi magari non ti basta più e ci vai via di testa...


Vero. Che cosa ti ha fatto pensare che poteste avere una vs storia in chiaro?  Ne parlavate? Che tipo di vita quotidiana? Si capisce che sei innamorato da quel che scrivi.


----------



## Uroboro (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente i problemi c'erano... ed è lei responsabile di fronte a suo marito... ma una non sposata no?


Secondo te? sai il primo calcolo? è sposata, non mi romperà mai le palle un domani... chi cavolo andava a pensare che sarebbe andata in una direzione così indesiderata... anche se ha avuto i suoi lati positivi


----------



## Spot (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' evidente perchè così la cosa ti fa stare meglio?
> Da cosa deduci che sia evidente
> *Beccassi un amante che non pensa che il "non essere scelto" sia semplicemente perchè non lo si voleva scegliere*
> Non dovrebbe restarti la rabbia, ma il ricordo di un periodo della tua vita in cui sei stato bene con un'altra persona.
> Se eri disposto a lasciare tua moglie per lei non vedo perchè dovresti restare con tua moglie ora


Già farfy 
Noi "scartati" siamo delle emerite teste di cavolo fataliste.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro... lei non ha paura. Non si fida. Tu convivi. Come può una donna lasciare il marito per un amante (leggasi traditore a sua volta) che non lascia la compagna? L'amore non basta. 
Sempre che tu sia sicuro che lei voleva questo da te. E non solo una storia parallela.


----------



## Uroboro (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Vero. Che cosa ti ha fatto pensare che poteste avere una vs storia in chiaro?  Ne parlavate? Che tipo di vita quotidiana? Si capisce che sei innamorato da quel che scrivi.



Mettici un bel ero....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uroboro... lei non ha paura. Non si fida. Tu convivi. Come può una donna lasciare il marito per un amante (leggasi traditore a sua volta) che non lascia la compagna? L'amore non basta.


Ma io credo più semplicemente che a lei andava bene una storia clandestina senza particolari progettualità. Non cercava un nuovo compagno o marito ma pura e semplice evasione.


----------



## danny (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Secondo te? sai il primo calcolo? è sposata, non mi romperà mai le palle un domani... chi cavolo andava a pensare che sarebbe andata in una direzione così indesiderata... anche se ha avuto i suoi lati positivi


Calcolo comprensibile. E conseguenze impreviste neppure tanto rare. Da quanto dura?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....


Buonasera
Ci sto passando pure io per questa situazione.
Ma io ho troncato con lui perchè mi sono accorta che nella mia attuale vita c'era qualcosa di sbagliato.
Certo lui mi manca, ma poi dovevo fare i conti con la mia coscienza.
Sapevo che era sbagliato frequentare quella persona eppure lo facevo lo stesso.
Poi lui è andato oltre ponendomi difronte alla scelta di lasciare mio marito.
Non ce l'ho fatta.
Mi spiace ma non ci sono riuscita.


----------



## Carola (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' evidente perchè così la cosa ti fa stare meglio?
> Da cosa deduci che sia evidente
> Beccassi un amante che non pensa che il "non essere scelto" sia semplicemente perchè non lo si voleva scegliere
> Non dovrebbe restarti la rabbia, ma il ricordo di un periodo della tua vita in cui sei stato bene con un'altra persona.
> Se eri disposto a lasciare tua moglie per lei non vedo perchè dovresti restare con tua moglie ora


Ma farfalla ..dai non facciamo gli splendidi 
Soptutto chi ha tradito ed è rimarto nella relazione 
Ci sta che quest uomo abbia le sue idee osensazioni 
Magari vuole bene alla sua compagna ma non ne è più innamorato come molti e molte persone 
Ci sono coppie che vivono come fratello
E sorella legati da un grande affetto e mica si lasciano piuttosto tradisco  epoi restani  li addicendo mille motivi figli si ma pure affetto e il non stare così male ecc
Sara così oure X lui


Chi ama non tradisce o meglio non porta vanti relazioni parallele questo lo sappiamo tutti
Se vuoi molto bene ma non sie più preso come prima invece si 
Lui sarà messo così ...



danny ha detto:


> Ma tu veramente credi che una donna che ti prende come amante poi ambisca a fare qualcosa di serio con te che cmq convivi.... anche se immagino che le avrai promesso che avresti lasciato la tua donna... che non fai sesso con lei... che non la ami da anni e che fate vite separate? Ma come puoi pensare che una donna che sicuramente si è presa una cotta per te - qs non si nega -  lasci la famiglia (ha figli?) per fuggire con un amante impegnato così... facilmente.... è stata scoperta e ha interrotto con te perché non vuole perdere il marito... tu ti sei illuso ingenuamente. Ti sente ancora perché cmq gli sei piaciuto e le dispiace rinunciare a te. Ma da qui a sposare te ce ne corre. Lei voleva un amante tu una sostituta della convivente. Sveglia. Poi cosa vai in giro a rovinare famiglie altrui.... manco l'amante sai fare...


Dai Danny ma non buttiamola sempre sul personale 
A seconda di cosa abbiamo vissuto rispondiamo
Umano ma ingiusto 

Lei se mai doveva stare alla larga e che cazzo
Io ho tradito e sono rimasta so cosa dico
Nessuno rovina famiglie che non sono già rovinate non diciamo cazzate



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io credo più semplicemente che a lei andava bene una storia clandestina senza particolari progettualità. Non cercava un nuovo compagno o marito ma pura e semplice evasione.


Questo si credo sia vero

A me è capitato 
Ero molto presa mi piaceva 
Ma non al punto da ricominciare anche petche io non ci credo più a sto ammmmore che sento solo più storie di curnazzi a manetta!!!



kassia ha detto:


> Buonasera
> Ci sto passando pure io per questa situazione.
> Ma io ho troncato con lui perchè mi sono accorta che nella mia attuale vita c'era qualcosa di sbagliato.
> Certo lui mi manca, ma poi dovevo fare i conti con la mia coscienza.
> ...


Idem!!!
Uguale a me


----------



## Carola (21 Ottobre 2015)

Guarda io ho avuto una relazione parallela
Mio Marito lavora via adesso
 poi ancora più lontano quindi potrei farmi bellamente i cassi miei come in passato hofatto 
Mai stata troppo brava nel ruolo di amante comunque avevo mille pare sensi di colpa alla fine ho chiuso
Ma ero molto presa molto molto
Lui mi ha leggermente pressata non in modo troppo invadente ma mi invitatv a fare una scelta 
Lui ha chiuso con sua moglie indipendentemente da me tante è vero che è ancora solo
Ue un gran bell uomo sensibile profondo
Un uomo che non avrei lasciato andare fossi stata sola
Ma amo la mia famiglia 
Stiamo bene nonostante mille casini dettati dalla lontana a stiamo ben e
Sai cosa non andava qui ? Il sesso dopo 18 anni la lontananza la mancata quotidianità 
Eppure ci sono tante altre cose che abbiamo costruito e cose che farei fatica a non vivere più i nostri momenti i nostri progetti i nostri problemi che abbiamo affrontato anche fallendo e facendoci male 

Io personalm non riuscirei a mandare via mio marito di casa quando torna sono ancora felice nonostante io sappia bene che le persone non cambiano è che lui non fosse propio L uomo adatto a me

Si deve stare molto male credo per chiudere Soptutto con figli 
Esser molto egoisti anche un egoismo probabilm sano che ti fa essere meno ipocrita
Io credo che la maggior parte delle coppie che cerca di ricostruire perché qualofsa ancora c'è
Io so che il mio ex amante mi vuole molto bene
E ancora presentte nonostante non ci si veda più 
Ma il fatto che mi abbia chiesto di fare delle scelte mi ha dato fastidio a suo tempo pur capendo i suoi motivi
Pressava e io non lo avrei mai fatto 
C e comunque una famiglia di la 
Ed ero molto molto coinvolta ancora adesso ci penso 
Eppure messa davanti ad una scelta ho comunque scelto un uomo che mi ha amata ma in modo molto diverso 
Però ho la certezza che lui non avrebbe mai pressato una possibile amante 

O forse qnd ti innamori perdi la ragione come disse mio amante e ancora sostiene fosse amore dal momento che fosse per lui potremmo costruire qualcosa insieme


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma farfalla ..dai non facciamo gli splendidi
> Soptutto chi ha tradito ed è rimarto nella relazione
> Ci sta che quest uomo abbia le sue idee osensazioni
> Magari vuole bene alla sua compagna ma non ne è più innamorato come molti e molte persone
> ...


Sull'amore non sono d'accordo per esperienza diversa. 
Non ho mica detto che non può avere le sue sensazioni ci mancherebbe. Gli davo un altro punto di vista
Raramente faccio la splendida


----------



## Carola (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'amore non sono d'accordo per esperienza diversa.
> Non ho mica detto che non può avere le sue sensazioni ci mancherebbe. Gli davo un altro punto di vista
> Raramente faccio la splendida


Si immagino ci possano essere esp diverse
Che poi amare voler bene non so più che differenza ci sia 
Forse la diff la fa il sesso
Io sto bene con mio marito mancava quell intesa li eppure gli voglio un bene profondissimo 
Se amo sono coinvolta in maniera totale ecco 

Forse desideravo una relazione che continuasse così 
Forse utopia 
Siamo animali e per niente monogami


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Secondo te? sai il primo calcolo? è sposata, non mi romperà mai le palle un domani... chi cavolo andava a pensare che sarebbe andata in una direzione così indesiderata... anche se ha avuto i suoi lati positivi


Ti sta bene. 
Invece di pensare: che bello stare con lei.
Stronzo.


----------



## eagle (21 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Si immagino ci possano essere esp diverse
> Che poi amare voler bene non so più che differenza ci sia
> Forse la diff la fa il sesso
> Io sto bene con mio marito mancava quell intesa li eppure gli voglio un bene profondissimo
> ...


Non sono un animale e sono monogamo. Eviterei di parlare al plurale.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Si immagino ci possano essere esp diverse
> Che poi amare voler bene non so più che differenza ci sia
> Forse la diff la fa il sesso
> Io sto bene con mio marito mancava quell intesa li eppure gli voglio un bene profondissimo
> Se amo sono coinvolta in maniera totale ecco


Poche idee ma confuse.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti sta bene.
> Invece di pensare: che bello stare con lei.
> Stronzo.


Certo che uno viene qui per trovare grazia e trova giustizia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Si immagino ci possano essere esp diverse
> Che poi amare voler bene non so più che differenza ci sia
> Forse la diff la fa il sesso
> Io sto bene con mio marito mancava quell intesa li eppure gli voglio un bene profondissimo
> ...


Molti sono monogami e felici


----------



## Carola (21 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Non sono un animale e sono monogamo. Eviterei di parlare al plurale.


Intendevo dire che secondo me è normale essere attratti e desiderare altre persone e che la monogamia sia un po una forzatura 
Questo non giustifica il tradire 
Però resto dell idea che a meno di trovarsi dinanzi ad un seriale le colpe siano di entrambi e che il tradimento ti arrivi a rapporto brllo in crisi 
Anche io per 40 anni della mia vita non avevo mai tradito ma dirò di più non mi passava x l anticamera del cervello di farlo

Ci sono invece uomini e donne che sono recidivi 
Poco tempo fa un mio amico anzi coppia di amici all apparenza uniti complici Be lei  aveva due storie parallele da un paio di mesi
Lui ha poi confessato che già 10 anni prima con figli praticamente in fasce lei aveva avuto una storia da lui perdonata 
Da fidanzato uguale ma L ha scoperto dopo unendo un po di tasselli
In questo caso credo sia diverso


----------



## Carola (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molti sono monogami e felici


Bello.
Bravi,
Fortunati


----------



## Carola (21 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Poche idee ma confuse


Ognuno ha diritto di pensarla diversamente 
L importante e'essere onesti con se stessi e con gli altri per me 
Io ho chiarito cosa è successo è quello che provo e ho provato 
Io ad es preferirei sapete di un tradimento e capire se ci sono le basi per continuare o chiudere piuttosto che scoprire tutto 
Ma capisco che altre persone la pensino in maniera diversa da me 
Tutto qui


----------



## eagle (22 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che secondo me è normale essere attratti e desiderare altre persone e che la monogamia sia un po una forzatura
> Questo non giustifica il tradire
> Però resto dell idea che a meno di trovarsi dinanzi ad un seriale le colpe siano di entrambi e che il tradimento ti arrivi a rapporto brllo in crisi
> Anche io per 40 anni della mia vita non avevo mai tradito ma dirò di più non mi passava x l anticamera del cervello di farlo
> ...


Certo che è normale essere attratti da altre persone, fa parte della natura umana. Ma l'uomo, oltre all'istinto è dotato anche di ragione e la monogamia non è una forzatura ma una scelta.


----------



## Carola (22 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Certo che è normale essere attratti da altre persone, fa parte della natura umana. Ma l'uomo, oltre all'istinto è dotato anche di ragione e la monogamia non è una forzatura ma una scelta.


Non so sai 
Una volta lo credevo poi ovviamente ci sono situazioni e situazioni 
Io ho tradito perché ero sola ad es non per attrazione e basta 
Però poi quella ha giocato un ruolo importante è da cosa è nata cosa è credi di poter usare la ragione ma la ragione spesso fugge te la
Perdi proprio sai

Adesso a distanza di tempo mi riguardo con meno partecipazione e mi chiedo dove stavo con la testa
Eppure all 'epoca ero completamente in palla io che sono estremamente razionale pensa te

Non so davvero .
A me al momento sa più di imposizione la monogamia ma guarda vivo un matrimonio a distanza in continenti diversi mi avrà dato alla testa tutto questo


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Certo che è normale essere attratti da altre persone, fa parte della natura umana. Ma l'uomo, oltre all'istinto è dotato anche di ragione e la monogamia non è una forzatura ma una scelta.


E' una scelta che diventa forzatura quando i vantaggi che determina questa scelta diventano inferiori rispetto agli svantaggi.
E' facile promettere fedeltà eterna all'atto del matrimonio o all'inizio di un rapporto di coppia quando l'erotismo è ai massimi livelli.
Ma quando la quotidianità (si ritorna sull'argomento) introduce regole paletti orari gabbie a qualcosa che per natura è  libertà dinamica è più evidente che noi ci forziamo di adeguarci alla scelta compiuta anni fa (anni) e se lo facciamo è per tutta una serie di ragioni (dalla paura di scegliere nuovamente o di perdere fino alla rassicurazione che dà la stabilità) razionali. E questo di fatto annulla una parte nostra che dovrebbe essere tutto tranne che razionale.
Non tutti ci riescono, e questa forzatura prima o poi evidenzia i suoi limiti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....


Ciao Uroboro!

Io dico che se l'impressione di avere una vita sbagliata ti viene dall'aver trovato una donna impegnata e dall'averla persa - certo, per quanto si possa perdere ciò che non si è mai avuto - sei una persona ben fortunata!
E lo dico perchè ci sono ben altre cose e faccende che di solito ti generano quell'impressione, e queste sono cose e faccende ben peggiori, un po' come le malattie, gli incidenti e le catastrofi tipo Hiroshima.
Quindi la tua, che è davvero una robetta da poco, di quelle che quando le racconti a un bambino ti prende per il culo più che se andassi in giro con delle mutande rosa in testa, è qualcosa meno di un'avventura e solo qualcosa più che una sciocchezza.
Che poi questa è tutta un'opinione di te su te stesso e, per quanto conti assai di più dell'opinione che hanno gli altri di te, la quale di solito non merita interesse, almeno fin quando loro non cambieranno ciò che pensano di te, o tu quello che pensi di loro, le opinioni non fanno male, a meno che non abbiano una spada o un moschetto, oppure che tu sia un debole di testa.
Cioè, anche gli animali hanno una testa e non è l'averla che fa la differenza con gli uomini, ma piuttosto quello che c'è dentro, sia pur in senso figurato.
Perchè tu ben sai che non è il peso del cervello a far la differenza, altrimenti balene ed elefanti governerebbero gli abissi e i contimenti emersi, ma il suo funzionamento, e questo rende ragione del perchè siano delle scimmie plantigrade a capeggiare la distruzione del pianeta, quindi, intanto che ci sei, cerca di comprare prodotti equosolidali, usare i mezzi pubblici invece che l'auto tedesca a gasolio e fai la raccolta differenziata!
Perchè certe volte fare la differenziata fa la differenza!
Per esempio, in quale contenitore getteresti una relazione simil-extraconiugale terminata perchè lei non vuol gettare alle ortiche il suo matrimonio per unirsi a te?
Ecco, lì viene il difficile...
Perchè se una cosa non sai dove buttarla, poi rimani lì imbambolato davanti all'isola ecologica, col tuo secchione in mano, e non sai cosa fare, perchè la cosa che hai in mano non ha una definizione.
E mentre te ne stai imbambolato ti metti a pensare alle cose più strane e bizzarre, tipo per cosa la usavi quella cosa lì o dove l'hai trovata, oppure ancora cosa c'era scritto sull'etichetta della sua scatola, ma non ti ricordi di nessuna etichetta, e poi l'hai trovata per caso, ti sembra, e soprattutto ti serviva per far cose che non puoi dire a nessuno, quindi non puoi neppure fermare il passante che, tutto felice, getta le bucce di banana della campana del vetro e che sembra tanto esperto per chiedergli consiglio.
E magari ti viene anche da pensare che ci sia qualcosa di sbagliato in te o, se comunque mantieni un po' di naturale autostima, nella tua vita, come se la tua vita dipendesse perlopiù da altri, da contingenze storico-economiche incontrollabili e da consuetudini sociali cui è davvero difficile ribellarsi, ma ora c'è poco da fare, e non puoi restare tutto il giorno come uno spaventapasseri, fermo lì ad aspettare.

Ricicla!

Ciao!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Uroboro!
> 
> Io dico che se l'impressione di avere una vita sbagliata ti viene dall'aver trovato una donna impegnata e dall'averla persa - certo, per quanto si possa perdere ciò che non si è mai avuto - sei una persona ben fortunata!
> E lo dico perchè ci sono ben altre cose e faccende che di solito ti generano quell'impressione, e queste sono cose e faccende ben peggiori, un po' come le malattie, gli incidenti e le catastrofi tipo Hiroshima.
> ...


Mi piace molto questo post. Ciao Rabby.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi piace molto questo post. Ciao Rabby.


Prima o poi capita a tutti di essere colti da una qualche forma transiente di sublime perversione sensoriale...
Non ti preoccupare: passerà.

Ciao


----------



## eagle (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E' una scelta che diventa forzatura quando i vantaggi che determina questa scelta diventano inferiori rispetto agli svantaggi.
> E' facile promettere fedeltà eterna all'atto del matrimonio o all'inizio di un rapporto di coppia quando l'erotismo è ai massimi livelli.
> Ma quando la quotidianità (si ritorna sull'argomento) introduce regole paletti orari gabbie a qualcosa che per natura è  libertà dinamica è più evidente che noi ci forziamo di adeguarci alla scelta compiuta anni fa (anni) e se lo facciamo è per tutta una serie di ragioni (dalla paura di scegliere nuovamente o di perdere fino alla rassicurazione che dà la stabilità) razionali. E questo di fatto annulla una parte nostra che dovrebbe essere tutto tranne che razionale.
> Non tutti ci riescono, e questa forzatura prima o poi evidenzia i suoi limiti.


Tulle le scelte, per definizione, comportano rinunce. Nel caso del matrimonio, giurando fedeltà eterna, si rinuncia ad una parte importante di noi, quella più istintiva e "animale" di cui credo nessuno possa negare l'esistenza. Proprio per questo motivo si dovrebbe compiere questo passo con estrema cautela e non decidendo quando l'erotismo è ai massimi livelli.
Poi è ovvio che arriveranno momenti in cui questa scelta starà stretta e sembrerà una forzatura, oppure si sentirà l'esigenza di cambiare strada, ma credo che dovremmo giudicare le persone per quello che fanno e non per quello che avrebbero fatto se, però, ma...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....


chiunque passi nella nostra vita e poi svanisce 
lascia un vuoto...
un posto che prima non sapevi o pensavi  di avere...un posto che prima era 
pieno di altro...
Devi capire cosa ci hai fatto entrare in quel vuoto...
non farei(io)un discorso su giusto o sbagliato ...
ma cambiato...


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quando un tradimento occasionale diventa una relazione, e poi diventa qualcosa di più e ti da tanto di più di quello che ti da la tua relazione... e quando finisce... in modo brusco, insensato dopo mesi di passione.... Resta la rabbia per il caso che ci mette lo zampino, la rabbia per la scelta di lei di restare con suo marito, nonstante sia evidente che la scelta sia dovuta alla paura di fare davvero un certo salto (si io convivo, lei è sposata)....Frase in sospeso, torna tutto come se non sia successo nulla? Come se questi mesi non siano stati vissuti? No, resta comunque un vuoto, e la cosapevolezza che nella mia attuale vita qualcosa di sbagliato c'è.....


Io una situazione come la tua non l'ho mai vissuta per cui più di tanto non posso dire... ma se la tua convivenza non ti soddisfa e senti un vuoto che ci stai a fare con quella donna? Hai mai pensato che se la lasciassi, superata la sofferenza iniziale, potrebbe trovare un uomo da rendere e da renderla felice? Perché tenerla così?


----------



## Uroboro (22 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti sta bene.
> Invece di pensare: che bello stare con lei.
> Stronzo.


Come facevo a pensare che bello stare con lei prima di conoscerla?
Dopo si ovvip che ho cambiato il mio pensiero,


----------



## Uroboro (22 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io una situazione come la tua non l'ho mai vissuta per cui più di tanto non posso dire... ma se la tua convivenza non ti soddisfa e senti un vuoto che ci stai a fare con quella donna? Hai mai pensato che se la lasciassi, superata la sofferenza iniziale, potrebbe trovare un uomo da rendere e da renderla felice? Perché tenerla così?


Perchè insisto nello sbagliare, e prima che lo dica qualcuno me lo dico io, perchè non ho ancora trovato coraggio o forza o motivazione per farlo


----------



## Uroboro (22 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io una situazione come la tua non l'ho mai vissuta per cui più di tanto non posso dire... ma se la tua convivenza non ti soddisfa e senti un vuoto che ci stai a fare con quella donna? Hai mai pensato che se la lasciassi, superata la sofferenza iniziale, potrebbe trovare un uomo da rendere e da renderla felice? Perché tenerla così?





danny ha detto:


> Calcolo comprensibile. E conseguenze impreviste neppure tanto rare. Da quanto dura?


Quasi 6 mesi


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quasi 6 mesi


Siete ancora in botta, mi sa.


----------



## Uroboro (22 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Siete ancora in botta, mi sa.


??????


----------



## JON (22 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Sai qual'è la cosa buffa? io e questa persona ci siamo entrambi detti che non ci saremmo mai fatti coinvolgere invece ci siamo cascati entrambi su due piedi... *tant'è che questa persona nonostante la sua scelta continua a farsi sentire...
> *
> Volto pagina e prima di tutto mi dedico a me stesso da bravo egoista. poi si vedrà


Questo è sbagliato, non dovrebbe fare cosi. Poi vabbè, dipende anche da cosa si aspetta da questi contatti. Tu intanto stai attento a non dare troppa importanza a quel comportamento, messa nuovamente alle strette tornerà a scegliere il marito con molta probabilità.

La tua convivente invece?


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Buonasera
> Ci sto passando pure io per questa situazione.
> Ma io ho troncato con lui perchè mi sono accorta che nella mia attuale vita c'era qualcosa di sbagliato.
> Certo lui mi manca, ma poi dovevo fare i conti con la mia coscienza.
> ...




Puoi dirmi i motivi per cui non ci sei riuscita?
Non penso che la scelta fatta sia stata dettata dall'Amore, non ci credo perché altrimenti non avresti avuto un amante col quale hai condotto una vita parallela, perché di questo stiamo parlando visto che lui ti ha chiesto di scegliere fra lui e tuo marito.
Con questo non voglio ripetere la solita pappardella del "se ami non tradisci". Non mi fraintendere: la differenza la fa la durata del tradimento perché più dura e più siamo coinvolti.

Quindi, tolto l'Amore (ma potrebbe essere rifiorito) perché non ce l'hai fatta?
Certezze, abitudini, affetto fraterno, compassione...

Tutti motivi che se tuo marito li conoscesse, ne sarebbe molto addolorato, temo.
Puoi dirli a noi, senza problemi, ma non proferire mai parola con lui perché lo feriresti a morte.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2015)

*Carola*

pensi che tuo marito ti ami?
E te lo dice?
Tu ti sei spiegata benissimo riguardo alla tua "confusione" emotiva, che è perfettamente comprensibile, ma lui?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Puoi dirmi i motivi per cui non ci sei riuscita?
> Non penso che la scelta fatta sia stata dettata dall'Amore, non ci credo perché altrimenti non avresti avuto un amante col quale hai condotto una vita parallela, perché di questo stiamo parlando visto che lui ti ha chiesto di scegliere fra lui e tuo marito.
> Con questo non voglio ripetere la solita pappardella del "se ami non tradisci". Non mi fraintendere: la differenza la fa la durata del tradimento perché più dura e più siamo coinvolti.
> 
> ...


Non lo so se si può scrivere così.
Un mese fa è morta mia mamma.
La sua scomparsa ha lasciato un vuoto vero.
Da un lato ho visto come è mio papà con l'assenza dopo più di sessanta anni che vivevano assieme.
Dall'altro ho visto come mi è stato vicino mio marito.
Mio marito non si merita certo la carognata che gli ho fatto.
Io spero che lui non venga mai a sapere niente.
L'altro mi piaceva tanto.
Ma non è persona per me.


----------



## Carola (22 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> pensi che tuo marito ti ami?
> E te lo dice?
> Tu ti sei spiegata benissimo riguardo alla tua "confusione" emotiva, che è perfettamente comprensibile, ma lui?


Si diletta 
Penso che mi ami
Siamo molto diversi e durante la terapia queste differenze sono emerse 
Io amo in maniera esplosiva e ho bisogno di essere amata così io abbraccio bacio mi facevo due ore di aereo a sorpresa X stare con lui tre ore ogni pensiero era per lui 
Ma altrettanto sono aggressiva nelle litigate ( a parole ) fughe andare ritorni ( ora mi sono calmato con tre figli e l eta )
Lui è molto borghese molto pacato misurato
Ma c'è sempre stato solido come un fusto
Io negli occhi lo vedo il suo amore ma per assurda triste realtà quando gli ho confessato il mio tradimento è gli ho detto che me ne sarei andata via io di casa lui è crollato
Non solo per il tradimento 
Lui dice perché si è reso conto di amarmi molto ma di non essere in grado di dimostrare amore calore
In casa sua non esiste manifestare sentimenti mai 
Pensate che suo padre, il nonno dei miei figli, in 15 anni non è mai venuto a casa a trovare i nipoti non sa nemmeno dove vadano a scuola
Ma li riempie di soldi .

Adesso lui desidererebbe che io lo raggiungessi all estero
Io ho paura 
L
Ho fatto a 35 anni con tre bimbi piccoli piena di amore ed entusiasmo ho lasciato lavoro famiglia mia ( io sono molto legata a mia mamma rimasta vedova molto giovane )
Lui era talmente preso dalla carriera che io non esistevo arrivava a casa tardi 
Ero da sola in una Città non mia neppure italiana 

Eppure io so che mi ama a volte ha fatto cose che ho scoperto dopo per me quasi che si vergognasse amag in modod silenzioso vedo i suoi sguardi l ho visto in questi gg a casa con noi osservarmi silenzioso abbracci 

Sono io che sono cambiata e adesso ho paura a seguirlo


----------



## Carola (22 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non lo so se si può scrivere così.
> Un mese fa è morta mia mamma.
> La sua scomparsa ha lasciato un vuoto vero.
> Da un lato ho visto come è mio papà con l'assenza dopo più di sessanta anni che vivevano assieme.
> ...


Quando è mancato mio padre io avevo appena partorito 
Da pochi giorni
Mio marito uguale è stato molto vicino ma io ero talmente fuori di me che ho ricordato dopo 

Solo che poi si è fatto prendere dalla carriera in maniera esagerata 
A 33 anni era dirigente 
Io sempre sola 
L altro e arrivatommolto dopo 
Ma simile a mio padre : affettuoso presente comprensivo attento solare semplice
Io non ho più guardato le qualità di mio marito mi sono fatta coccolare e riempire di attenzioni 

Questo il mio errore 
Così ho fatto male ad entrambi che a modo loro sono due uomini che mi hanno amata molto


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Si diletta
> Penso che mi ami
> Siamo molto diversi
> Ma c'è sempre stato solido come un fusto
> Sono io che sono cambiata e adesso ho paura a seguirlo


Io ho preferito ritornare nel mio solido tran tran del quotidiano.
Non voglio dire monotonia. Ma è come un solido guscio, nel quale mi rintano.
Ma ho avuto tanta paura.
Perchè più cercavo di svincolarmi da quell'altro, più lui si faceva insistente e pressante.
Non ascoltava e andava avanti farneticando mille e più progetti di vita assieme.
Poi un giorno mi ha contattato sua moglie e non è stato per niente piacevole.
Mi sono vergognata tanto.


----------



## Carola (22 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Io ho preferito ritornare nel mio solido tran tran del quotidiano.
> Non voglio dire monotonia. Ma è come un solido guscio, nel quale mi rintano.
> Ma ho avuto tanta paura.
> Perchè più cercavo di svincolarmi da quell'altro, più lui si faceva insistente e pressante.
> ...


Il mio altro si è sepatato 
Non x me dice e gli credo
Ma anche lui si è fatto molto pressante 
Questa cosa non mi ha spaventato perché era un pressare tenero non con insistenza brutta 
Ma mi ha dato fastidio io non mi sarei mai perdonata di pressare un altro uomo perché lasciasse la famiglia 
Lui mi diceva non ti chiedo di lasciare la famiglia ma un uomo
Be per me è un tutt uno è il mio nido anche se siamo in questa situazione lontana molto dura 

Io ho perso un po stima in lui per queste pressioni e mi sentivo tirata di qui e di lì
Poi non ha mai capito che una donna con tre figli che lavora è già tanto se trovava un ora ogni due settimane per vederlo e mi chiedeva di più 
Ci sono settimane che non respiro pur avendo un aiuto perché quando esco dal lavoro ho sempre figli sparsi da recuperare e da sola non riuscivo più 

Come poteva sognare una vita con me ?
Eppure lui voleva esserci aiutarmi diceva e dice 

Io non so più cosa voglio 
Allora sto così da sola indecisa e il tempo scorre 
Molte donne mi dicono magari il marito via 
Lo dicono magari scherzano e'ironico 
Io invece patisco al punto che qnd mi fanno battute mi irrigidisco e rispondo male


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Il mio altro si è sepatato
> Non x me dice e gli credo
> Ma anche lui si è fatto molto pressante
> Questa cosa non mi ha spaventato perché era un pressare tenero non con insistenza brutta
> ...


Io invece mi sono resa conto che non avevo nessun diritto di una vita con lui.
Quanti pianti mi sono fatta guardandomi un film che mi ha consigliato un'amica: cosa voglio di più.


----------



## Carola (23 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Io invece mi sono resa conto che non avevo nessun diritto di una vita con lui.
> Quanti pianti mi sono fatta guardandomi un film che mi ha consigliato un'amica: cosa voglio di più.


Visto anche io


----------



## Uroboro (23 Ottobre 2015)

Quanti problemi,
in effetti da quello che dite è chiaro che per tutti è così... se capita la scappatella o il tradimento tale deve rimanere, anzi non dovrebbe nemmeno andare oltre qualche volta altrimenti inevitabilmente avviene un'interazione più profonda, vuoi per curiosità vuoi per mille motivi, anche solo per orgoglio... nel mio caso lei ha iniziato a chiedersi se stavamo bene solo perchè a letto funzionava tutto bene, e succede che ti vedi per fare due passi, per un'aperitivo, un caffè e poi succede... non ti bastano più poche ore e diventano mezze giornate o serate e poi arrivi al punto delle scelte dei casini e tutto quello che ne consegue...

Ovvio il gioco ne vale la candela? le emozioni che si provano valgono il rischio? lo stare male dopo vale tutto quello che si è passato? la risposta poi ognuno se la da, io la mia me la sono data e sono comunque contento così, le relazioni più belle e intense sono destinate a finire esattamente come tutto il resto sino pure la vita stessa.... e proprio la consapevolezza che potrebbero finire dall'oggi al domani le rendono così intense, sia una parola, un bacio, o fare l'amore, diventa tutto più intenso e non banale... quindi.. ognuno si sa rispondere, ma chi dice che non rifarebbe le stesse cose che ha fatto... bè..... lascio la frase sospesa


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quanti problemi,
> in effetti da quello che dite è chiaro che per tutti è così... se capita la scappatella o il tradimento tale deve rimanere, anzi non dovrebbe nemmeno andare oltre qualche volta altrimenti inevitabilmente avviene un'interazione più profonda, vuoi per curiosità vuoi per mille motivi, anche solo per orgoglio... nel mio caso lei ha iniziato a chiedersi se stavamo bene solo perchè a letto funzionava tutto bene, e succede che ti vedi per fare due passi, per un'aperitivo, un caffè e poi succede... non ti bastano più poche ore e diventano mezze giornate o serate e poi arrivi al punto delle scelte dei casini e tutto quello che ne consegue...
> 
> Ovvio il gioco ne vale la candela? le emozioni che si provano valgono il rischio? lo stare male dopo vale tutto quello che si è passato? la risposta poi ognuno se la da, io la mia me la sono data e sono comunque contento così, le relazioni più belle e intense sono destinate a finire esattamente come tutto il resto sino pure la vita stessa.... e proprio la consapevolezza che potrebbero finire dall'oggi al domani le rendono così intense, sia una parola, un bacio, o fare l'amore, diventa tutto più intenso e non banale... quindi.. ognuno si sa rispondere, ma chi dice che non rifarebbe le stesse cose che ha fatto... bè..... lascio la frase sospesa


Chi dice che non ritradirebbe, che tornando indietro non rinuncerebbe a quelle emozioni?
Dipende dalle conseguenze. C'e' sempre un prezzo da pagare.


----------



## Uroboro (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Chi dice che non ritradirebbe, che tornando indietro non rinuncerebbe a quelle emozioni?
> Dipende dalle conseguenze. C'e' sempre un prezzo da pagare.


Credo che rifarebbe tutto o quasi e io pure indipendentemente dal finale....


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Credo che rifarebbe tutto o quasi e io pure indipendentemente dal finale....


Vabbè, ma nel tuo caso va anche considerato che della tua compagna non ti importa poi cosi tanto.


----------



## Carola (23 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma nel tuo caso va anche considerato che della tua compagna non ti importa poi cosi tanto.


Anche a me pare così
Quasi una liberazione 
Magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Uroboro (23 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche a me pare così
> Quasi una liberazione
> Magari mi sbaglio


Vero in parte.... non è una liberazione perchè sono ancora fermo al palo, il non importarmene è relativo... mi importa ma non c'è più.... coppia, potremmo essere due amici che dividono l'appartamento.


----------



## Domhet (23 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Si diletta
> 
> Penso che mi ami
> 
> ...



Quando leggo queste cose mi sale il nervoso.


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Si diletta
> Penso che mi ami
> Siamo molto diversi e durante la terapia queste differenze sono emerse
> Io amo in maniera esplosiva e ho bisogno di essere amata così io abbraccio bacio mi facevo due ore di aereo a sorpresa X stare con lui tre ore ogni pensiero era per lui
> ...


Mi sono commossa. 
Quest'uomo ti ama tantissimo. Mi ricorda mio padre (tradito) mi ricorda me (tradita). 
Com'e difficile farsi capire.....


----------



## Carola (24 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Quando leggo queste cose mi sale il nervoso.


Non ho capito scusa


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Io ho preferito ritornare nel mio solido tran tran del quotidiano.
> Non voglio dire monotonia. Ma è come un solido guscio, nel quale mi rintano.
> Ma ho avuto tanta paura.
> Perchè più cercavo di svincolarmi da quell'altro, più lui si faceva insistente e pressante.
> ...


mi piace come scrivi, in poche parole c'è dentro un mondo
buona fortuna


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

......e se non fosse finita cosa dovrei pensare.....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2015)

Mi sembrate la vecchia pubblicità delle crociere.
State a paragonare la vita con la vacanza.
Lo sappiamo tutti che la vacanza è bella e che i tramonti sul mare con il volo dei gabbiani sono struggenti, mentre il tramonto mentre torni dal lavoro e i gabbiani della discarica molto meno. Embé?!
Non si vive in vacanza.


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembrate la vecchia pubblicità delle crociere.
> State a paragonare la vita con la vacanza.
> Lo sappiamo tutti che la vacanza è bella e che i tramonti sul mare con il volo dei gabbiani sono struggenti, mentre il tramonto mentre torni dal lavoro e i gabbiani della discarica molto meno. Embé?!
> Non si vive in vacanza.


Stamattina sono tardo e non l'ho capita a pieno...... però essere in vacanza 365 giorni l'anno dovrebbe essere una bella esperienza...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Stamattina sono tardo e non l'ho capita a pieno...... però essere in vacanza 365 giorni l'anno dovrebbe essere una bella esperienza...


Pensa che io dopo un mese non ne posso più!


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto.
> Questa storia l'ho gia' sentita. Feather 2 la vendetta.


Si, infatti.
Manca la vendetta però. L'ha presa nel culo pure lui. Altro che vendetta..


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Si, infatti.
> Manca la vendetta però. L'ha presa nel culo pure lui. Altro che vendetta..


veramente il fatto è che ad acque calme lei si sta facendo risentire.....


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> veramente il fatto è che ad acque calme lei si sta facendo risentire.....



Non ne dubitavo.


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non ne dubitavo.


Stavo aspettando il tuo commento


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che io dopo un mese non ne posso più!


Dipende di cosa.... di vacanza vera, guarda saprei come occupare il tempo ogni giorno....

O più probabilmente tu parli di altro


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Stavo aspettando il tuo commento


Perché?


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non lo so se si può scrivere così.
> Un mese fa è morta mia mamma.
> La sua scomparsa ha lasciato un vuoto vero.
> Da un lato ho visto come è mio papà con l'assenza dopo più di sessanta anni che vivevano assieme.
> ...


Quasi identico al ragionamento che aveva fatto la mia ex amante.
Quindi stai con tuo marito per fargli un piacere? Per non fargli una carognata? Perché si è guadagnato la tua lealtà? (Almeno parziale)..


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?


Sesto senso e perchè nei tuoi commenti ci prendi parecchio su molte cose


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Io ho preferito ritornare nel mio solido tran tran del quotidiano.
> Non voglio dire monotonia. Ma è come un solido guscio, nel quale mi rintano.
> Ma ho avuto tanta paura.
> Perchè più cercavo di svincolarmi da quell'altro, più lui si faceva insistente e pressante.
> Non ascoltava e andava avanti farneticando mille e più progetti di vita assieme.


Cazzo, sei la fotocopia della mia ex amante! Stessi discorsi, quasi parola per parola. Inquietante...


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Io invece mi sono resa conto che non avevo nessun diritto di una vita con lui.


E a cosa hai diritto tu?


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Sesto senso e perchè nei tuoi commenti ci prendi parecchio su molte cose


Ci sono passato.
E col tempo ho assimilato anche le storie degli altri.
Leggi Feather un post qui sopra.
Mi son reso conto di quante somiglianze ci siano in queste storie, di come le dinamiche si ripetano.
La vacanza in Polinesia, o in Madagascar, o i progetti matrimoniali, le vie di fuga, le strade aperte.
Noi uomini magari vogliamo solo una compagna, le donne inseguono il sogno.
Dei due però la più concreta è sempre la donna. E' lei che decide.
Ed è lei che ritorna. O non ritorna più.


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> veramente il fatto è che ad acque calme lei si sta facendo risentire.....


Bisognerebbe sapere il perché.. 
Ammesso e non concesso che sia rilevante.


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2015)

http://www.internazionale.it/savagelove/dan-savage/2015/10/13/matrimonio-tradimento

.... detto questo posso solo dire che oggi è esattamente da tre mesi che non scambio un messaggio con la mia donna preferita ..... che dite ? forse avrà deciso di rimanere col marito ? .... rido perchè questa donna mi ha reinsegnato a ridere .... però le budella fanno male ...... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro .....


... e sono pure tre giorni che non fumo ......


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Noi uomini magari vogliamo solo una compagna, le donne inseguono il sogno.
> Dei due però la più concreta è sempre la donna.


Mi sembra una contraddizione..


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe sapere il perché..
> Ammesso e non concesso che sia rilevante.


Per sentire io non intendo messaggi e telefonate intendo vedersi.... e il perchè è abbastanza scontato..


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> http://www.internazionale.it/savagelove/dan-savage/2015/10/13/matrimonio-tradimento
> 
> .... detto questo posso solo dire che oggi è esattamente da tre mesi che non scambio un messaggio con la mia donna preferita ..... che dite ? forse avrà deciso di rimanere col marito ? .... rido perchè questa donna mi ha reinsegnato a ridere .... però le budella fanno male ...... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro .....
> 
> ...


Meglio sia non sentirla, sia il non fumare.
Certe relazioni distaccano dalla realtà.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mi sembra una contraddizione..


Non lo è.


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Per sentire io non intendo messaggi e telefonate intendo vedersi.... e il perchè è abbastanza scontato..


Quindi ha scelto il marito però come vibratore sei meglio tu... 
Deve proprio amare il marito alla follia. 
Basterebbe lo dicesse a chiare lettere.


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo è.


Allora non ho capito.


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio sia non sentirla, sia il non fumare.
> Certe relazioni distaccano dalla realtà.


.... certe relazioni ti riportano anche in vita.... ti stimolano, ti fanno crescere , ti migliorano.........

..... ci siamo sempre detti che ci saremmo salvati da soli dalle nostre relazioni naufragate .... forse un giorno ci reicontreremo ... magari a Newyork 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clND4HKx6QQ


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi ha scelto il marito però come vibratore sei meglio tu...
> Deve proprio amare il marito alla follia.
> Basterebbe lo dicesse a chiare lettere.


hahahahahha :rotfl:

Io direi le fa comodo stare con il marito... ma se vuole stare bene cerca altro...


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> http://www.internazionale.it/savagelove/dan-savage/2015/10/13/matrimonio-tradimento
> 
> .... detto questo posso solo dire che oggi è esattamente da tre mesi che non scambio un messaggio con la mia donna preferita ..... che dite ? forse avrà deciso di rimanere col marito ? .... rido perchè questa donna mi ha reinsegnato a ridere .... però le budella fanno male ...... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro ........... inspiro ..... espiro .....
> 
> ...



La relazione extra è uno spazio protetto.
Un periodo di tempo determinato, privato, appagante, dove una persona ritrova se stessa, i suoi desideri, i suoi sogni, il suo piacere. Lo ritrova con una persona che la fa star bene, che la fa sentire piena, viva, desiderabile.
Poi si torna alla realtà. 
Che spesso è fatta di bambini da accudire problemi di lavoro mariti e mogli noiosi mestieri di casa auto che si rompono lavandini da aggiustare soldi che mancano genitori da assistere.
La relazione extra è più di una vacanza, perché non delude, può non finire mai, non annoia, cresce, migliora anche col tempo e rende la vita più eccitante. 
Gli amanti sognano di prolungare questo periodo meraviglioso, quelle 3 ore in motel - la loro Polinesia - sognano posti esotici, sognano come tutte le persone che si amano di portare in "pubblico" la loro gioia, la loro felicità, di dargli l'ufficialità. Ma non possono.
Elaborano progetti, rimandano questo desiderio a un futuro diverso - tutti noi immaginiamo un futuro migliore, no?
Perché l'amore vuole il contesto sociale, l'ufficializzazione... lo vuole non per conformismo ma perché è il riconoscimento sociale che lo convalida. Camminare mano nella mano è un riconoscimento sociale: eccoci, siamo qui, noi innamorati, guardateci, lui mi ama e io lo amo, lo vedete e lo confermate anche voi che passate, che ci guardate... Ma gli amanti clandestini non possono farlo.
L'amante maschio se ha alle spalle una vita di coppia  deludente mira a sostituire la vecchia donna con la nuova.
E' un desiderio che a un certo punto comincia a crescere, alimentato dalle parole di lei.
Lei vuole fuggire. Mete esotiche. Vuole che lui la porti via. Che la sposi su una spiaggia assolata.
Vuole il sogno. Vuole il principe. E l'amante recita la parte del principe. Sa che deve farlo.
Ma lei invece sa che è un sogno quando torna a casa e riempie il cestello della lavatrice.
Sa quanto questo sogno è importante per lei. E sa che la sua vita vera è lì, davanti al cestello della lavatrice, con il marito in ciabatte per casa, con i figli che giocano in soggiorno.
Sa che con l'amante la vita sarebbe sempre quella. Altro che Polinesia.
Sa distinguere tra sogno e realtà.
L'uomo le mescola, e non comprende i limiti.
L'uomo pensa di essere migliore del marito, pensa che se quella donna è venuta con lui deve stare con uno che vale poco. 
La donna invece quando vede che l'amante è a sua volta un traditore, dà il giusto peso alla relazione. Spesso convince l'amante a lasciare la donna con cui sta, ma non per sostituirla, ma perché non concepisce di stare con un uomo che tradisce, non concepisce che possa far male ad un'altra donna, non vuole rendersi responsabile di un altro dolore, e perché contraddice la sua visione dell'amore.
Ma non significa questo che vuole l'amante per marito, non vuole assolutamente dire questo.


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> L'uomo le mescola, e non comprende i limiti.


Ma poi si impara e anche l'uomo mette i suoi paletti


----------



## Tessa (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La relazione extra è uno spazio protetto.
> Un periodo di tempo determinato, privato, appagante, dove una persona ritrova se stessa, i suoi desideri, i suoi sogni, il suo piacere. Lo ritrova con una persona che la fa star bene, che la fa sentire piena, viva, desiderabile.
> Poi si torna alla realtà.
> Che spesso è fatta di bambini da accudire problemi di lavoro mariti e mogli noiosi mestieri di casa auto che si rompono lavandini da aggiustare soldi che mancano genitori da assistere.
> ...


Quoto tutto.


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Io direi le fa comodo stare con il marito... ma se vuole stare bene cerca altro...


Tutti vogliamo stare bene. 
Se stesse male col marito sarebbe già andata, evidentemente tanto male non ci sta.


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> L'uomo pensa di essere migliore del marito, pensa che se quella donna è venuta con lui deve stare con uno che vale poco.


Ma non è questione di valere tanto o valere poco. È questione con chi vuoi condividere il cestello della lavatrice. O uno vale l'altro?


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La relazione extra è uno spazio protetto.
> Un periodo di tempo determinato, privato, appagante, dove una persona ritrova se stessa, i suoi desideri, i suoi sogni, il suo piacere. Lo ritrova con una persona che la fa star bene, che la fa sentire piena, viva, desiderabile.
> Poi si torna alla realtà.
> Che spesso è fatta di bambini da accudire problemi di lavoro mariti e mogli noiosi mestieri di casa auto che si rompono lavandini da aggiustare soldi che mancano genitori da assistere.
> ...



non tutti sono così........ molte relazioni finiscono indipendentemente dagli amanti ..... non tutti hanno dei vuoti da riempire .... se una donna sta con un'imbecille da vent'anni magari neanche lei è troppo intelligente........ ostinarsi a difendere certe relazioni e la "famiglia" è puramente un esercizio di coerenza masochistica ........ magari qualcuno è alla ricerca del tinello marron e non della polinesia ......... non tutti sono interscambiabili ...... 

Di moglie ne ho già avuta una e non ho nessuna intenzione di bissare, di figli ne ho due e sono contento ...... il futuro lo vedremo .....


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di valere tanto o valere poco. È questione con chi vuoi condividere il cestello della lavatrice. O uno vale l'altro?


Il fatto è che nella vita vorresti anche persone con cui non devi condividere quel cestello.
Più che uno o l'altro è la situazione che è diversa e che ti attrae.
Perché devi per forza desiderare di condividere la lavatrice anche con l'amante?
Perché devi avere un altro marito se con quello che hai non ci stai male?
Il problema non è che il marito è sbagliato in molti casi, ma che non basta.
Non basta a te, non ti soddisfa la vita che conduci, hai bisogno di spazi vuoti da riempire.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> *non tutti sono così*........ molte relazioni finiscono indipendentemente dagli amanti ..... non tutti hanno dei vuoti da riempire .... *se una donna sta con un'imbecille da vent'anni magari neanche lei è troppo intelligente*........ ostinarsi a difendere certe relazioni e la "famiglia" è puramente un esercizio di coerenza masochistica ........ magari qualcuno è alla ricerca del tinello marron e non della polinesia ......... non tutti sono interscambiabili ......
> 
> Di moglie ne ho già avuta una e non ho nessuna intenzione di bissare, di figli ne ho due e sono contento ...... il futuro lo vedremo .....


Non tutti no, molti sì.
Se un  matrimonio non finisce con un tradimento (di solito chi lascia è il tradito quando viene a galla tutto, mentre chi tradisce spesso conduce una doppia vita per mesi o anni), se la donna non lascia il marito, egli probabilmente conta più di quel che l'amante suppone.
Se un matrimonio è destinato a finire, non vi è questione economica, coerenza masochistica o altro che tengano.


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non basta a te, non ti soddisfa la vita che conduci, hai bisogno di spazi vuoti da riempire.


Quoto in pieno, da eterno insoddisfatto alla ricerca sempre di qualcosa di più....

E sono così in tutte le cose... ho preso la moto... il 125 cazzo che bello come va forte, poi comincia a non divertirmi più allora ho preso il 350 stessa storia.. poi il 600... ora ho un 1000, e ogni tanto vorrei ancora avere qualche cavallo in più e prima o poi la cambierò di nuovo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno, da eterno insoddisfatto alla ricerca sempre di qualcosa di più....
> 
> E sono così in tutte le cose... ho preso la moto... il 125 cazzo che bello come va forte, poi comincia a non divertirmi più allora ho preso il 350 stessa storia.. poi il 600... ora ho un 1000, e ogni tanto vorrei ancora avere qualche cavallo in più e prima o poi la cambierò di nuovo...


sì ma datti un tetto. A quello che cerchi, intendo.
Altrimenti sarai sempre l'ultimo tra i poveri, per quanto tu possa essere ricco.
Succede a molti, ma di solito lo capiscono tutti quando è troppo tardi.


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma datti un tetto. A quello che cerchi, intendo.
> Altrimenti sarai sempre l'ultimo tra i poveri, per quanto tu possa essere ricco.
> Succede a molti, ma di solito lo capiscono tutti quando è troppo tardi.


Forse il tetto me lo darò quando troverò quello che cerco....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Forse il tetto me lo darò quando troverò quello che cerco....


.. o quando perderai quello che non sapevi di cercare. Di solito è la seconda, purtroppo.
Come vale per tutti ed in varie situazioni, per imparare bisogna sbagliare e farsi male.
Se uno ha testa.
Se uno non ha testa continua a fare gli stessi errori.


Bisognerebbe nascere vecchi e saggi e con il tempo diventare bambini per goderci durante la giovinezza  le cose che valgono davvero.
Invece la vita gira a rovescio, talmente tanto a rovescio che riusciamo tra l'altro a pensare di essere NOI gli unici che hanno imparato come si viva e nel momento esatto in cui ne abbiamo la certezza, ci arriva la riprova di non aver capito un cazzo.
Vabbè.
Devo avere un calo di zuccheri però, sembro un incrocio tra Marzullo e Fabio Volo.
Vado a farmi du spaghi.


----------



## Tessa (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno, da eterno insoddisfatto alla ricerca sempre di qualcosa di più....
> 
> E sono così in tutte le cose... ho preso la moto... il 125 cazzo che bello come va forte, poi comincia a non divertirmi più allora ho preso il 350 stessa storia.. poi il 600... ora ho un 1000, e ogni tanto vorrei ancora avere qualche cavallo in più e prima o poi la cambierò di nuovo...


Se non fosse che a un certo punto mi costava più rifarle la carrozzeria che comprala nuova starei ancora girando con la mia px classe 1994....


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .. o quando perderai quello che non sapevi di cercare. Di solito è la seconda, purtroppo.
> Come vale per tutti ed in varie situazioni, per imparare bisogna sbagliare e farsi male.
> Se uno ha testa.
> Se uno non ha testa continua a fare gli stessi errori.
> ...


Io sto ancora imparando, e sto imparando che ci sono cose che magari vuoi e sono l'una il contrario dell'altra, ma non vivresti senza nessuna delle due, ma non possono coesistere, per essere concreti... a me piacciono le certezze, la sicurezza dei rapporti perchè mi fa vivere sereno tranquillo sino alla noia e non dico alla depressione ma quasi, e questo stato lo risolvo solo con la follia, il rischio il brivido... 



Tessa ha detto:


> Se non fosse che a un certo punto mi costava più rifarle la carrozzeria che comprala nuova starei ancora girando con la mia px classe 1994....


Nel 94 avevo una vecchia 500


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono passato.
> E col tempo ho assimilato anche le storie degli altri.
> Leggi Feather un post qui sopra.
> Mi son reso conto di quante somiglianze ci siano in queste storie, di come le dinamiche si ripetano.
> ...


Mah
Io nessuna vacanza avrei desiderato una vita con probkemi mesi affrontabili in due e una vita normale
O forse adesso che non ho più la vita normale mi manca può essere 
Per molti noi abbiamo una vita dinamica viaggi aerei come se si enfatizzassero i sentimenti così 
Invece la distanza allontana coppie già lontano e/o crea molti problemi 

Detto questo una sana via di mezzo
Ford elle donne cercano più ilmsogno le sere corteggiate non so uomo più terra terrA

Poi concordo che il nido attiri capisco donne che stanno nel nido Che ricominciare tutto non è un cazzo semplice


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi ha scelto il marito però come vibratore sei meglio tu...
> Deve proprio amare il marito alla follia.
> Basterebbe lo dicesse a chiare lettere.


Io credo possa volere molto bene al marito e non esserne più innamorata e decidere comunque di stare li che così male non sta 
Anche perché parliamoci chiaro con un altro dopo un po sei punto a capo x me 
Consoci molte coppie xosi e ammetto che chi è riamata dopo Uh tradimento mi dice così
A lui dice ben altro ovviamente
Triste forse ma spesso e la realtà 
Chi tradisce non dico una volta ma parlo di relazione parallela non credo possa amare di una morena 360 gradi 
So che molti non concordano infatti è una mia opinione per carità ma è anche ciò che noto


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Mah
> Io nessuna vacanza avrei desiderato una vita con probkemi mesi affrontabili in due e una vita normale
> O forse adesso che non ho più la vita normale mi manca può essere
> Per molti noi abbiamo una vita dinamica viaggi aerei come se si enfatizzassero i sentimenti così
> ...


comunque se sogni la vacanza stai(tu generico) un bel pezzo avanti, secondo me.


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La relazione extra è uno spazio protetto.
> Un periodo di tempo determinato, privato, appagante, dove una persona ritrova se stessa, i suoi desideri, i suoi sogni, il suo piacere. Lo ritrova con una persona che la fa star bene, che la fa sentire piena, viva, desiderabile.
> Poi si torna alla realtà.
> Che spesso è fatta di bambini da accudire problemi di lavoro mariti e mogli noiosi mestieri di casa auto che si rompono lavandini da aggiustare soldi che mancano genitori da assistere.
> ...


Ammazza che negativo 
conosco  anche uomini o donne che hanno davvero trovato L amore 

Comunque visto così dsvvero chi te lo fa fa di sposarti 
L unica cosa bella di sto quadretto sono i figli 

Il marito in ciabatte che ti gira x casa forse meglio avercelo lontano 

Daiiiii ma certo che la passione va a farsi futtere
Sempre più convinta  che ognuno a casa sua sarebbe soluzione ideale forse 
Ma perché ci si sposa pieni di buona volontà e si finisce così 
Ho un amica cara che tradiscs  il marito e mi dice di amarlo 
Però che con quel altro ci scopantroppo bene si diverte la fa ridere 
Lui un buon uomo ma piatto scontato e povero cristo cosa deve fare lavora lavora
Però capite lei brillante allegta piena  di interessi esplosiva
Eppure lo ama mi dice


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quasi identico al ragionamento che aveva fatto la mia ex amante.
> Quindi stai con tuo marito per fargli un piacere? Per non fargli una carognata? Perché si è guadagnato la tua lealtà? (Almeno parziale)..


Suppongo princilpalmente perchè è la persona con la quale ho scelto di condividere la mia vita.
Poi penso che il vissuto assieme ci lega molto.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ammazza che negativo
> *conosco  anche uomini o donne che hanno davvero trovato L amore *
> 
> Comunque visto così dsvvero chi te lo fa fa di sposarti
> ...


Tu l'hai trovato?
(e sarei negativo io...)


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E a cosa hai diritto tu?


In questo momento della mia vita, accampare diritti è l'ultima cosa che mi passa per la testa.
Piuttosto sono stata pesantemente invitata a riflettere su come io adempio ai miei doveri.
Sono stata leale? No.
Quindi potrei solo rimettermi alla capacità di perdono di mio marito.


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Tutti vogliamo stare bene.
> Se stesse male col marito sarebbe già andata, evidentemente tanto male non ci sta.


Infatti!!!


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Infatti!!!


Questa cosa me la diceva mio ex amante 
Io non sto tanto male ( anche perché non lo vedo ) e manco bene 
Ma non ciò le palle x ricominciare con un altro uomo non sono convinta sono anestetizzata e iper negativa


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tu l'hai trovato?


Non ho avuto coraggio di andare a vedere danny
Ho voluto vedere piuttosto come andava a casa e sai perché ?
Per affetto
Per i figli
Per codardia


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembrate la vecchia pubblicità delle crociere.
> State a paragonare la vita con la vacanza.
> Lo sappiamo tutti che la vacanza è bella e che i tramonti sul mare con il volo dei gabbiani sono struggenti, mentre il tramonto mentre torni dal lavoro e i gabbiani della discarica molto meno. Embé?!
> Non si vive in vacanza.


Il mio problema è stato credere alla pubblicità della crociera.
Poi la vacanza si è tramutata in illusioni.
Meglio gabbiani veri alla discarica, 
che non gabbiani pa veri.


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Per comodità 
Per sicurezza 
Per paura del giudizio anche
E perché proncipl evite non ci credo più all amore io amavo molto , molto mio marito
E L ho tradito e non due volte 

E non vivi una storia parallela se ami sta cosa è una balla gigantesca x giustificarsi egoismi lo sappiamo tutti

Poi ognuno se la tacconta come può

Forse poteva esser e amore forse si comunque


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Unica nota stonata nel mio amante Danny che forzasse la mia seoarazione 

Di tutto questo non mi è piaciuto

Io non lo farei mai .


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Per comodità
> Per sicurezza
> Per paura del giudizio anche
> E perché* proncipl evite *non ci credo più all amore io amavo molto , molto mio marito
> ...


questo non sono riuscita a tradurlo. Puoi darmi un aiutino?


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo non sono riuscita a tradurlo. Puoi darmi un aiutino?



Principalmente


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

che cazzo volevo scrivere... a si ecco...

Mi sembra chiaro da tutti i commenti che comunque tradire qualcuno e dire di amarlo è una balla che ci si racconta per la pigrizia di cambiare, il rischio di cambiare o per il fatto che tutto sommato uno sta bene nella vita che fa e quello che gli manca lo prende dall'amante...

Ma non è amore in nessuno dei due casi.... con uno è sicurezza e tranquillità, con l'altro è passione e trasporto...


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Non ho avuto coraggio di andare a vedere danny
> Ho voluto vedere piuttosto come andava a casa e sai perché ?
> Per affetto
> Per i figli
> Per codardia


Già.
E' quello che penso accada in questi casi.


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Come di mette un allegato ?


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Però piu leggo voi più cspisco che la mia storia è diversa

A me manca la monotonia la quotidianità del rapporto capite ?


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Io mio marito lo vedo ogni due / tre settimane per 6 gg in media 
Qui lavoro e seguo tre figli 
Potrei economicamente permettermi una tata uscire la sera farmi i cazzi miei
Non ci riesco più 
Mi dispiace essere così e allo stesso tempo quando parliamo di seoarazione sto male 

E proseguo così perché non ci credo più nell amore 
Potrei cedere a qualche corteggiatore così ..ne ho 
Non mi interessa 
L amante era troppo coinvolto gli facevo male e basta anche lui non capiva questa mia situazione è pensava che dopo la partenza avrei preso una decisione definitiva 

Un bel casino e tutto sommato mi sono abituata a sto limbo 
A volte sto proprio male altre no 
Mi manca L amore e intanto non ci credo ecco


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io mio marito lo vedo ogni due / tre settimane per 6 gg in media
> Qui lavoro e seguo tre figli
> Potrei economicamente permettermi una tata uscire la sera farmi i cazzi miei
> Non ci riesco più
> ...



Ti manca l'amore? o ti manca l'innamoramento la passione, le farfalle allo stomaco... sono emozioni forti che non c'entrano molto con l'amore...


----------



## disincantata (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo non sono riuscita a tradurlo. Puoi darmi un aiutino?


Principalmente


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Ti manca l'amore? o ti manca l'innamoramento la passione, le farfalle allo stomaco... sono emozioni forti che non c'entrano molto con l'amore...


Mi manchala quotidianità 
Il dormire insieme 
Il condividere la serata la cena la gestione

Cose che con un manager non sono possibili e io sapevo che mio marito era un carrierista e pure bravi  ma da qui a vivere così non ci ero arrivata 

Per lui sono una lagna comunque credo e poi una più mansueta glia brb web fatto comodo credo
Anche solo ua che decidesse di star a casa o seguirlo senza rompere i coglioni


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> che cazzo volevo scrivere... a si ecco...
> 
> Mi sembra chiaro da tutti i commenti che comunque tradire qualcuno e dire di amarlo è una balla che ci si racconta per la pigrizia di cambiare, il rischio di cambiare o per il fatto che tutto sommato uno sta bene nella vita che fa e quello che gli manca lo prende dall'amante...
> *
> Ma non è amore in nessuno dei due casi.... con uno è sicurezza e tranquillità, con l'altro è passione e trasporto...*


Quando incontri una persona e inizi una storia con lei, lo fai perché ti piace e perché sei nelle condizioni di desiderare una storia con lei.
Ti discolpi dicendo che sarà una storia temporanea, che sei comunque un bravo coniuge, che l'altra tua metà che hai a casa ti fa mancare tante cose, che ne hai bisogno per te di una cosa così dopo tanto tempo, che quando vorrai la interromperai e nessuno saprà nulla, non cambierà nulla, che non c'è niente di male, così fan tutti e che in fin dei conti il culo te o sei fatto per tanti anni... un premio, perché no?.
Questo è l'inizio... poi le cose vanno a volte in maniera diversa.
Ci si innamora, e ci si sorprende di questo.
La dinamica della "perdita", il fatto appunto che gli incontri siano radi, non continuativi, a rischio, aumenta questo legame, che diventa una dipendenza. Ti manca perché non ce l'hai, perché ogni volta che vi lasciate vi perdete.
Non è amore, e neppure passione, spesso. Vi mancate e vi completate, vi mancate e vi completate... e così via.
Le parole "ti amo" servono per avvicinare, i messaggini pure, le telefonate idem... ma ogni volta dopo, il vuoto.
Innamoramento e perdita sono una miscela incontrollabile. Si fanno cazzate allucinanti per questo.
Se ne dicono altrettante.
Perdi di vista quello che hai a casa, similmente a chi si droga, e qui la chimica entra con tutte le emozioni che la governano. 
Poi quando scoppia il casino e il marito scopre tutto, se dietro tutto questo ci fosse "amore", credi non sarebbe il momento migliore per dirlo al mondo intero? Le litigate col marito... le scenate... i pianti... 
Ma se non è lui (o lei), il tradito ad andarsene... chi tradisce resta.
Silenzia tutto, e dopo un po' ricomincia.
Perché chi tradisce si ricorda bene come era iniziato, e i buoni propositi che non vogliamo tradire, ma allo stesso tempo non riesce a fare a meno delle emozioni che ha provato tradendo.
C'è da aggiungere una cosa... Razionalmente, sposereste mai una persona che ha tradito il coniuge?
Il tradimento fa paura a tutti, anche ai traditori.


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *C'è da aggiungere una cosa... Razionalmente, sposereste mai una persona che ha tradito il coniuge?
> Il tradimento fa paura a tutti, anche ai traditori.*


BANG!!!!!!! Ottima fucilata:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> BANG!!!!!!! Ottima fucilata:up:


Credo ci siano persone che abbiano sposato dei traditori, sapendolo. il concetto che passa di solito è: a me non capiterà


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> ........
> C'è da aggiungere una cosa... Razionalmente, sposereste mai una persona che ha tradito il coniuge?
> Il tradimento fa paura a tutti, anche ai traditori.


mettendo le cose in chiaro fin dall'inizio direi di si ............... le basi di illusione/fiducia/speranza che si hanno a vent'anni a 45 non ci sono più da un bel po' ..... se consideriamo che noi maturiamo e così anche i nostri sentimenti direi che è ipotizzabile una relazione senza infedeltà ..... o almeno infedeltà a ciel sereno


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Quando incontri una persona e inizi una storia con lei, lo fai perché ti piace e perché sei nelle condizioni di desiderare una storia con lei.
> Ti discolpi dicendo che sarà una storia temporanea, che sei comunque un bravo coniuge, che l'altra tua metà che hai a casa ti fa mancare tante cose, che ne hai bisogno per te di una cosa così dopo tanto tempo, che quando vorrai la interromperai e nessuno saprà nulla, non cambierà nulla, che non c'è niente di male, così fan tutti e che in fin dei conti il culo te o sei fatto per tanti anni... un premio, perché no?.
> Questo è l'inizio... poi le cose vanno a volte in maniera diversa.
> Ci si innamora, e ci si sorprende di questo.
> ...


Tu hai ragione mah.........allora non è amore qui e non e amore li e sto amore va e viene 
Un gran casino guarda 

Ma cmq chi è pensa di sposarsi ??? 
Ma mai più


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> che cazzo volevo scrivere... a si ecco...
> 
> Mi sembra chiaro da tutti i commenti che comunque tradire qualcuno e dire di amarlo è una balla che ci si racconta per la pigrizia di cambiare, il rischio di cambiare o per il fatto che tutto sommato uno sta bene nella vita che fa e quello che gli manca lo prende dall'amante...
> 
> Ma non è amore in nessuno dei due casi.... con uno è sicurezza e tranquillità, con l'altro è passione e trasporto...


Concordo penso sia così nella maggior parte dei casi 
Nel mio matrimonio però sicurezza e tranquillità no


----------



## Fantastica (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il mio caso è un po' diverso. Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti. Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato per avere una banalissima e piatta normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.
Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> mettendo le cose in chiaro fin dall'inizio direi di si ............... le basi di illusione/fiducia/speranza che si hanno a vent'anni a 45 non ci sono più da un bel po' ..... se consideriamo che noi maturiamo e così anche i nostri sentimenti direi che è ipotizzabile una relazione senza infedeltà ..... o almeno infedeltà a ciel sereno



Cos'è un'infedeltà a ciel sereno?


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio caso è un po' diverso. Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti. Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
> Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato per avere una banalissima e piatta normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.
> Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
> I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.



:rock:


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cos'è un'infedeltà a ciel sereno?


le corna che non ti aspetti ........ senza sintomi premonitori, senza discussioni


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio caso è un po' diverso. Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti. Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
> Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato per avere una banalissima e piatta normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.
> Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
> I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.


Io ti capisco guarda 

Ma perché stai con un compagno ? Che ti frega 
O qualcosa ti dà pure lui

Non è una critica anzi


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> le corna che non ti aspetti ........ senza sintomi premonitori, senza discussioni


Ed è consolante?


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

X i tradiri e scusate ma così come chiedete ai traditori perché se ne siano restati al nido voi perché avete perdonato ?
Per amore o comodità anche qui ?
Per paura di ricominciare ?
O davvero L amore non è stato intaccato ?

Chiedo x capire perché io non penso riuscirei conoscendomi ogni 4 x2 mi verrebbe in mente sarei insopportabile quindi farei meglio ad allontanarmi


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio caso è un po' diverso. Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti. Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
> Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato per avere una banalissima e piatta normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.
> Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
> I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. *La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.*


Tutto giusto quel che dici riguardo alla tua scelta, finché non pontifichi che questa è la vita migliore.
A me sembra un accontentarsi, allora.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto giusto quel che dici riguardo alla tua scelta, finché non pontifichi che questa è la vita migliore.
> A me sembra un accontentarsi.


E' la vita migliore PER ME, che guardo la vita da sempre come un effimero, sentendomici provvisoria. Dentro la provvisorietà do sempre il massimo, ma non riesco ad nutrire l'ambizione di costruire monumenti perenni.


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ed è consolante?


No non è consolante .... solo un diverso grado di consapevolezza .... ( ma tutto ciò è molto teorico )


----------



## Fantastica (27 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ti capisco guarda
> 
> Ma perché stai con un compagno ? Che ti frega
> O qualcosa ti dà pure lui
> ...


Perché il mio compagno è l'uomo MIGLIORE DEL MONDO. Basta?


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché il mio compagno è l'uomo MIGLIORE DEL MONDO. Basta?


Follia


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' la vita migliore PER ME, che guardo la vita da sempre come un effimero, sentendomici provvisoria. Dentro la provvisorietà do sempre il massimo, ma non riesco ad nutrire l'ambizione di costruire monumenti perenni.


Per te è corretto. Difatti non lo sarebbe PER ME.


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Follia


Mi è partito messaggio
Follia mettere a rischio di perderlo

Ma magari sa e gli sta bene 

Calma comunque era solo una curiosità azz


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Cioè se il mio uomo mi considerasse la persona migliore del mondo e intanto si scopasse L ex ecco mi sentirei un po pigghiata pu culo


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> X i tradiri e scusate ma così come chiedete ai traditori perché se ne siano restati al nido voi perché avete perdonato ?
> Per amore o comodità anche qui ?
> Per paura di ricominciare ?
> O davvero L amore non è stato intaccato ?
> ...


Io non ho perdonato. Sono restato perché malgrado tutto voglio bene a mia moglie e spero che insieme potremmo dimenticarci di quanto è accaduto un giorno. E del perché sia accaduto.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> No non è consolante .... solo un diverso grado di consapevolezza .... ( ma tutto ciò è molto teorico )


Si' comprendo e condivido.


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho perdonato. Sono restato perché malgrado tutto voglio bene a mia moglie e spero che insieme potremmo dimenticarci di quanto è accaduto un giorno. E del perché sia accaduto.


Te lo auguro Danny davvero di cuore


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho perdonato. Sono restato perché malgrado tutto voglio bene a mia moglie e spero che insieme potremmo dimenticarci di quanto è accaduto un giorno. E del perché sia accaduto.


Hai la mia ammirazione e il mio in bocca al lupo:up:


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio caso è un po' diverso. Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti. Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
> Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato *per avere una banalissima e piatta normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.*
> Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
> I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.


ma la vogliamo finire di definire banale una vita di coppia fatta di quotidianità che poi è la stessa vissuta in solitudine solo che si condivide con la persona che ami?
ma le lavatrici da sola non le fai? e se ami andare a teatro invece di guardare la tv non ci puoi andare con il tuo uomo?
se stai bene con chi hai scelto niente è banale.
parliamo sempre di ciabatte, bollette e bagni da pulire ma ci sono anche le emozioni e le gioia vissute dentro alle mura di casa propria e se non si vuole finire fatalmente nella sciatteria magari ci si mette un po' di buona volontà


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2015)

voglio dire.
è verissimo che la quotidianità faccia perdere alla coppia quella parte intrigante che può creare un'avventura , certo.
ma se è la vita che vogliamo riconosciamo mille altri punti di vantaggio rispetto ad essa .
non avete mai chiuso la porta di casa sentendovi avvolgere dall'intimità che l'energia della famiglia riesce a creare in certi momenti di pura serenità calda  e piena?
parliamo ogni tanto anche di questo altrimenti non si capirebbe perché tutti siano tanto folli da ricercare persone con le quali andare a vivere lo squallore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> voglio dire.
> è verissimo che la quotidianità faccia perdere alla coppia quella parte intrigante che può creare un'avventura , certo.
> ma se è la vita che vogliamo riconosciamo mille altri punti di vantaggio rispetto ad essa .
> non avete mai chiuso la porta di casa sentendovi avvolgere dall'intimità che l'energia della famiglia riesce a creare in certi momenti di pura serenità calda  e piena?
> parliamo ogni tanto anche di questo altrimenti *non si capirebbe perché *tutti siano tanto folli da ricercare persone con le quali andare a vivere lo squallore



ma chi non lo capisce?
dai,è sempre la stessa vecchia storia della volpe e l'uva :singleeye:
fra l'altro proprio da chi ha studiato tanto il mondo greco e latino, dove si era capito bene che non c'è tragedia senza commedia e viceversa


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> voglio dire.
> è verissimo che la quotidianità faccia perdere alla coppia quella parte intrigante che può creare un'avventura , certo.
> ma se è la vita che vogliamo riconosciamo mille altri punti di vantaggio rispetto ad essa .
> non avete mai chiuso la porta di casa sentendovi avvolgere dall'intimità che l'energia della famiglia riesce a creare in certi momenti di pura serenità calda  e piena?
> parliamo ogni tanto anche di questo altrimenti non si capirebbe perché tutti siano tanto folli da ricercare persone con le quali andare a vivere lo squallore


Si
Vero dovrebbe essere così


----------



## Tessa (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Io sto ancora imparando, e sto imparando che ci sono cose che magari vuoi e sono l'una il contrario dell'altra, ma non vivresti senza nessuna delle due, ma non possono coesistere, per essere concreti... a me piacciono le certezze, la sicurezza dei rapporti perchè mi fa vivere sereno tranquillo sino alla noia e non dico alla depressione ma quasi, e questo stato lo risolvo solo con la follia, il rischio il brivido...
> 
> 
> 
> Nel 94 avevo una vecchia 500


Allora sono piu' giovine di te!


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Allora sono piu' giovine di te!


Non ci vuole molto a esserlo :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> voglio dire.
> è verissimo che la quotidianità faccia perdere alla coppia quella parte intrigante che può creare un'avventura , certo.
> ma se è la vita che vogliamo riconosciamo mille altri punti di vantaggio rispetto ad essa .
> non avete mai chiuso la porta di casa sentendovi avvolgere dall'intimità che l'energia della famiglia riesce a creare in certi momenti di pura serenità calda  e piena?
> parliamo ogni tanto anche di questo altrimenti non si capirebbe perché tutti siano tanto folli da ricercare persone con le quali andare a vivere lo squallore


Si è questa cosa qui.
Cioè la parte intigrante mi ha fatto capire il valore della quotidianità.
Mi sento come ingannata da me stessa.
Cioè ho dato un errato valore alla parte intrigrante, e sottovalutato la parte quotidiana.
Il problema forse è che per egoismo ritieni di avere diritto a tutto.
La lezione che io ho avuto da mio marito è che lui, non è che senta il peso di certe rinunce, ma ha dato un valore diverso a certe cose.
Temo perfino di apparire ridicola ai suoi occhi, se sapesse.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio caso è un po' diverso. Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti. Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
> Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato per avere una banalissima e piatta normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.
> Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
> I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.


Sarebbe tutto bello, se sua moglie sapesse, e fosse anche d'accordo.
Sarebbe da vedere che cosa capiterebbe se sua moglie sapesse.
Credimi la moglie del mio amante non era affatto d'accordo con la nostra relazione.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la vogliamo finire di definire banale una vita di coppia fatta di quotidianità che poi è la stessa vissuta in solitudine solo che si condivide con la persona che ami?
> ma le lavatrici da sola non le fai? e se ami andare a teatro invece di guardare la tv non ci puoi andare con il tuo uomo?
> se stai bene con chi hai scelto niente è banale.
> parliamo sempre di ciabatte, bollette e bagni da pulire ma ci sono anche le emozioni e le gioia vissute dentro alle mura di casa propria e se non si vuole finire fatalmente nella sciatteria magari ci si mette un po' di buona volontà


Ma piace a Te quella cosa lì. A me tornare a casa e trovare il silenzio e la solitudine piace immensamente. A Me. E mi piace perché a me basta essere nei pensieri e nel cuore di chi amo. Certo il tempo fisicamente insieme è pure piacevole, ma per esempio non è che io sopporti troppo a lungo di stare con qualcuno senza farci niente di "speciale", nel senso di fare qualcosa che non sia normale e necessaria attività quotidiana di condivisione dei compiti di gestione di una convivenza. Infatti il tempo che si passa fisicamente insieme (massimo di lunghezza continuativa: 3 mesi) sono sempre oggetto di invenzione, di creazione di occasioni di "specialità". Grazie a dio, lui proprio nin è un pantofolaio, e io non sono sciatta, se no finiva prima di 15 anni, eh.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Sarebbe tutto bello, se sua moglie sapesse, e fosse anche d'accordo.
> Sarebbe da vedere che cosa capiterebbe se sua moglie sapesse.
> Credimi la moglie del mio amante non era affatto d'accordo con la nostra relazione.


Infatti, la condizione necessaria e sufficiente è la totale ignoranza dei nostri rispettivi partner. Occhio non vede, cuore non duole. Se io convivessi col mio uomo, non credo proprio che ce la farei a continuare, perché dovrei mentire. Invece, paradossalmente, non sto propriamente mentendo, sto omettendo. Non meno grave, in assoluto, ma per nulla faticoso per me. Il mio amante non ha che un rapporto di "comunicazioni di servizio" con i suoi, per lui mentire nin è proprio difficile per questa ragione. Per me lo sarebbe enormemente, invece.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi non lo capisce?
> dai,è sempre la stessa vecchia storia della volpe e l'uva :singleeye:
> fra l'altro proprio da chi ha studiato tanto il mondo greco e latino, dove si era capito bene che non c'è tragedia senza commedia e viceversa


Ma io infatti lo capisco! Ma NON fa per me. Ho altro nella vita di più interessante da fare e scoprire, che occuparmi di paia di mutande supplementari alle mie. Con questo, la mia casa è pulita e ordinata. Ma è la Mia casa, e non smette di esserlo quando lui è con me. Lui che, tra parentesi, non mi ha mai, dico MAI, lasciato per caso una cosa sua da far lavare alla mia lavatrice, per dire. E sai perché? Perché ritiene una questione di sua dignità e sopravvivenza saper badare in toto a se stesso. Ecco: io uguale. L'aiuto ce lo si dà sui dolori veri, mica sui bucati. 
La cosa della volpe e l'uva deriva solo dal fatto che per Te è inconcepibile che esista qualcuno che se ne fotte di avere un compagno con cui condividere ogni cosa della sua vita, anche la spazzatura. Io le fatiche che posso e potevo scansare perché non fruttuose per me le ho scansate tutte. Se l'uva sono i figli, te li lascio tutti, non fanno per Me, che ho istinto materno zero, e non invidio nessun genitore, proprio nessuno, e potrei scrivere un trattato sul perché; se è per la calda atmosfera famigliare, già detto sopra. Poi? Dimmi un po' dove e come sarebbe quest'uva, che io non la individuo.


----------



## Divì (27 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la vogliamo finire di definire banale una vita di coppia fatta di quotidianità che poi è la stessa vissuta in solitudine solo che si condivide con la persona che ami?
> ma le lavatrici da sola non le fai? e se ami andare a teatro invece di guardare la tv non ci puoi andare con il tuo uomo?
> se stai bene con chi hai scelto niente è banale.
> parliamo sempre di ciabatte, bollette e bagni da pulire ma ci sono anche le emozioni e le gioia vissute dentro alle mura di casa propria e se non si vuole finire fatalmente nella sciatteria magari ci si mette un po' di buona volontà


:quoto:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma io infatti lo capisco! Ma NON fa per me. Ho altro nella vita di più interessante da fare e scoprire, che occuparmi di paia di mutande supplementari alle mie. Con questo, la mia casa è pulita e ordinata. Ma è la Mia casa, e non smette di esserlo quando lui è con me. Lui che, tra parentesi, non mi ha mai, dico MAI, lasciato per caso una cosa sua da far lavare alla mia lavatrice, per dire. E sai perché? Perché ritiene una questione di sua dignità e sopravvivenza saper badare in toto a se stesso. Ecco: io uguale. L'aiuto ce lo si dà sui dolori veri, mica sui bucati.
> La cosa della volpe e l'uva deriva solo dal fatto che per Te è inconcepibile che esista qualcuno che se ne fotte di avere un compagno con cui condividere ogni cosa della sua vita, anche la spazzatura. Io le fatiche che posso e potevo scansare perché non fruttuose per me le ho scansate tutte. Se l'uva sono i figli, te li lascio tutti, non fanno per Me, che ho istinto materno zero, e non invidio nessun genitore, proprio nessuno, e potrei scrivere un trattato sul perché; se è per la calda atmosfera famigliare, già detto sopra. Poi? Dimmi un po' dove e come sarebbe quest'uva, che io non la individuo.


Innanzitutto, per me, niente è inconcepibile. 
So che esistono persone che se ne fottono di aver un compagno per la vita perché le conosco personalmente, e di loro mi colpisce il fatto ( ed è ciò per cui sono mie amiche) che non trovano inconcepibili le persone diverse da loro. Non vedono tristezza nelle lavatrici a pieno carico delle numerose famiglie e famiglie numerose dei loro amici; non sanno se hanno istinto parentale perché si rendono conto che è misurabile solo nel momento in cui i figli li hai.
In buona sostanza, non parlano negativamente di cose che non conoscono.
E sanno che con me non devono giustificarsi del loro modo di vivere.
In effetti non mi hanno mai fatto pensare alla storia della volpe e l'uva, loro.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio caso è un po' diverso. Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti. Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
> Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato per avere una banalissima e piatta normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.
> Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
> I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.


Mentre quella che gli lava le mutande non ha capito niente della vita.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, per me, niente è inconcepibile.
> So che esistono persone che se ne fottono di aver un compagno per la vita perché le conosco personalmente, e di loro mi colpisce il fatto ( ed è ciò per cui sono mie amiche) che non trovano inconcepibili le persone diverse da loro. Non vedono tristezza nelle lavatrici a pieno carico delle numerose famiglie e famiglie numerose dei loro amici; non sanno se hanno istinto parentale perché si rendono conto che è misurabile solo nel momento in cui i figli li hai.
> In buona sostanza, non parlano negativamente di cose che non conoscono.
> E sanno che con me non devono giustificarsi del loro modo di vivere.
> In effetti non mi hanno mai fatto pensare alla storia della volpe e l'uva, loro.


Siamo alle solite: che non ha diritto di essere convinto di qualche sua scelta chi non ha provato anche l'altra. 
Io non trovo inconcepibile la scelta di chi fa famiglia e alleva figli, tant'è che è piena la Terra di persone che fanno questa scelta. Dico che NoN poteva essere la Mia, perché IO non provo attrazione né per le famiglie in genere né per la vita familiare in genere. A ME, con buona pace per tutti coloro che scelgono diversamente, la vostra vita non piace, non potrei starci dentro. Che piaccia a voi è cosa bellissima, buon per voi. A ciascuno la vita che vuole, eh.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mentre quella che gli lava le mutande non ha capito niente della vita.


Se le lava Lui le sue mutande, e io mi lavo le mie. Quanto alla moglie del mio amante, contenta lei, contenti tutti: ha persino mollato il lavoro per fare la madre e la donna di casa a tempo pieno: si vede che è soddisfatta così. Io le mutande a un uomo non le laverò mai, può essere in effetti che mi perda qualcosa, una specie di intimità, alla fine. Non lo saprò mai, che disgrazia.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io credo possa volere molto bene al marito e non esserne più innamorata e decidere comunque di stare li che così male non sta


Eh, esatto. 
Non ami nessuno dei due. Li usi per finalità diverse. Uno per la sicurezza affettiva e materiale e l'altro per scopare.
Ma siccome tra i due la sicurezza è più importante sei disposta a sacrificare la giostra per tenertelo.
In ogni caso non v'è traccia di amore.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ammazza che negativo
> conosco  anche uomini o donne che hanno davvero trovato L amore
> 
> Comunque visto così dsvvero chi te lo fa fa di sposarti
> L unica cosa bella di sto quadretto sono i figli


Per una volta son d'accordo, tra lui e sbri mi dipingono sempre la vita come una faticosa marcia verso la bara. Fatta di fatica, sudore, lavatrici e ciabatte.
Boh. Io sta dicotomia vita vera-vacanza non riesco a vedercela.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Suppongo princilpalmente perchè è la persona con la quale ho scelto di condividere la mia vita.
> Poi penso che il vissuto assieme ci lega molto.


Ottimo. E allora perché hai avuto bisogno di scoparti un altro se hai scelto e sei felice della scelta?


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> sono anestetizzata e iper negativa


Ecco, questo lo capisco.  
Speriamo solo per tuo marito che questo stato ti duri fino alla tomba o è fregato.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> che cazzo volevo scrivere... a si ecco...
> 
> Mi sembra chiaro da tutti i commenti che comunque tradire qualcuno e dire di amarlo è una balla che ci si racconta per la pigrizia di cambiare, il rischio di cambiare o per il fatto che tutto sommato uno sta bene nella vita che fa e quello che gli manca lo prende dall'amante...
> 
> Ma non è amore in nessuno dei due casi.... con uno è sicurezza e tranquillità, con l'altro è passione e trasporto...


Esatto.
E poi l'anaffettivo sono io....


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi manchala quotidianità
> Il dormire insieme
> Il condividere la serata la cena la gestione


Ma di condividere queste cose con l'amante non ti interessava. Basta condividere la serata, uno o l'altro fa uguale. Ma dato che uno già ce l'hai, perché cambiarlo con tutto il casino che ne consegue?


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Quando incontri una persona e inizi una storia con lei, lo fai perché ti piace e perché sei nelle condizioni di desiderare una storia con lei.
> Ti discolpi dicendo che sarà una storia temporanea, che sei comunque un bravo coniuge, che l'altra tua metà che hai a casa ti fa mancare tante cose, che ne hai bisogno per te di una cosa così dopo tanto tempo, che quando vorrai la interromperai e nessuno saprà nulla, non cambierà nulla, che non c'è niente di male, così fan tutti e che in fin dei conti il culo te o sei fatto per tanti anni... un premio, perché no?.
> Questo è l'inizio... poi le cose vanno a volte in maniera diversa.
> Ci si innamora, e ci si sorprende di questo.
> ...


L'hai descritto in maniera perfetta.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la vogliamo finire di definire banale una vita di coppia fatta di quotidianità che poi è la stessa vissuta in solitudine solo che si condivide con la persona che ami?
> ma le lavatrici da sola non le fai? e se ami andare a teatro invece di guardare la tv non ci puoi andare con il tuo uomo?
> se stai bene con chi hai scelto niente è banale.
> parliamo sempre di ciabatte, bollette e bagni da pulire ma ci sono anche le emozioni e le gioia vissute dentro alle mura di casa propria e se non si vuole finire fatalmente nella sciatteria magari ci si mette un po' di buona volontà


Ma infatti. 
A me per esempio non fa specie le lavatrici in sé. Quello che mi fa specie è che dividerle col marito o con l'amante sembra che sia uguale. 
Solo che il marito è arrivato prima e allora ci teniamo quello.
Sembra che gli uomini siano intercambiabili come i lego.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avete mai chiuso la porta di casa sentendovi avvolgere dall'intimità che l'energia della famiglia riesce a creare in certi momenti di pura serenità calda  e piena?


Personalmente no.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Sarebbe tutto bello, se sua moglie sapesse, e fosse anche d'accordo.
> Sarebbe da vedere che cosa capiterebbe se sua moglie sapesse.
> Credimi la moglie del mio amante non era affatto d'accordo con la nostra relazione.


Ma tu ti preoccupi cosa pensa tuo marito di te, cosa pensa la moglie dell'amante di te..
Ma tu ce le hai opinioni tue?


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> In questo momento della mia vita, accampare diritti è l'ultima cosa che mi passa per la testa.
> Piuttosto sono stata pesantemente invitata a riflettere su come io adempio ai miei doveri.


Fammi capire, tu hai solo doveri e i tuoi desideri non contano un cazzo? Ho capito giusto?


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio caso è un po' diverso. Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti. Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
> Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato per avere una banalissima e piatta normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.
> Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
> I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.



Ciao

Secondo me tu sbagli in un punto cruciale. Non è la scelta che definisce di come sarà ... la vita. 
Bensì dipende da come si è a priori di tutte le scelte ... 

Cioè, il tran tran o la monotona quotidianità di qui molti si lamentano, non è altro che il riflesso della loro stessa immagine di come sono, secondo me. O in coppia, o in famiglia, o come amanti, o single ecc. non ha nessuna importanza. Se si è piatti, lo si è alla fine in qualsiasi situazione di vita che si sceglie. La vera trappola è non saperlo e ricercare nelle cose e negli altri la varietà ... per arricchirsi ... o abbandonarsi a ciò, lamentandosi. Ma è l'ESSERE che lo definisce ... 

L'amore ... sta in noi e nel rendere ogni momento unico. Anche se si tratta di fare il bucato o un piatto di pasta ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Secondo me tu sbagli in un punto cruciale. Non è la scelta che definisce di come sarà ... la vita.
> Bensì dipende da come si è a priori di tutte le scelte ...
> ...


Purtroppo mi sa che hai ragione..


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Secondo me tu sbagli in un punto cruciale. Non è la scelta che definisce di come sarà ... la vita.
> Bensì dipende da come si è a priori di tutte le scelte ...
> ...


Che piacere grande rileggerti! 
Quando dici come sei... qualcuno nel farlo sembra sempre presuntuoso... a me piace tutto della vita, purché ci sia varietà, e quella ce la metto io. Ma qui pare brutto dirlo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Secondo me tu sbagli in un punto cruciale. Non è la scelta che definisce di come sarà ... la vita.
> Bensì dipende da come si è a priori di tutte le scelte ...
> ...




Grandissima.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Secondo me tu sbagli in un punto cruciale. Non è la scelta che definisce di come sarà ... la vita.
> Bensì dipende da come si è a priori di tutte le scelte ...
> ...



Bentornata 

Proprio bentornata hai detto qualcosa che non riuscivo esprimere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che piacere grande rileggerti!
> Quando dici come sei... qualcuno nel farlo sembra sempre presuntuoso... a me piace tutto della vita, purché ci sia varietà, e quella ce la metto io. Ma qui pare brutto dirlo.


Non hai capito.
Se cerchi varietà non TI basta niente.
Penso a quel poveretto G.A. che si deve inventare qualcosa ogni giorno perché lui non basta.


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma di condividere queste cose con l'amante non ti interessava. Basta condividere la serata, uno o l'altro fa uguale. Ma dato che uno già ce l'hai, perché cambiarlo con tutto il casino che ne consegue?


Feath non vedere in me la tua ex amante please
Io uno non c'è L ho perché sra a5 ore di aereo e prima stava a 3 e proma ancora asse Milano - Roma 
Ho un marito manager si dice così ?
Ecco perché ho cercato altro sbagliato opinabile tutto ciò che vuoi
Non ho serate con marito sul divano e mattinate a portare i pargoli a scuola ne altro 
Fosse qui nella nostra città probabilm anzi sicuramente sarebbe cmq impegnato e non il babbo che si libera alle 17 ma sarebbe cmq diverso

Condividere con amante ossia storia alla luce del sole significherebbe crederci di nuovo rimettermi in gioco e io non ci credo più 

Poi guarda con tre figli di cui due quasi adolescenti trovami il tempo x vederlo l amante ( lavoro full time )
Dovrei pagare la tata uscire alla sera lasciarli alla baby sitter x abdare a scopare mmmhhh come mi sentirei bene 
  Se un domani deciderò che ci credo ancora bene se no sto così 
Dovrei credere di nuovo in cose in cui ho creduto e che si sono bellamente scontrate con la realtà


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Personalmente no.



Mi dispiace per te, perche' credimi che sono sensazioni bellissime. EVIDENTEMENTE se non lo hai mai provato hai proprio sbagliato compagna o non sei fatto per una vita a due.

Per me e, nonostante il tradimento,  lo sono ancora adesso.

Ieri ho passato una bellissima semplice Gionata con marito e figlia, ed una bella serata sola con lui. E così e' stata quasi tutta la settimana,  sono tornata da poco. 

Anche dividere un caffe' in un unica tazza mi piace farlo 'solo' con mio marito. 

Mai pesato il lavoro che comporta una FAMIGLIA.  Importante condividere i problemi soprattutto dei figli.

Tutto l'insieme riempie la vita molto di piu' di qualche ora a letto con amante.. Ed anche li l'intimita' vera e completa e''  piu' facile averla con chi divide  la vita con te da decenni, ovvio se c'e' stato e c'e' ancora amore.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te, perche' credimi che sono sensazioni bellissime. EVIDENTEMENTE se non lo hai mai provato hai proprio sbagliato compagna o non sei fatto per una vita a due.
> 
> Per me e, nonostante il tradimento,  lo sono ancora adesso.
> 
> ...


Mi piace molto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mi piace molto quello che hai scritto.



Grazie Danny, e'  quello che provo. E  che auguro di provare a chiunque, soprattutto dopo una lunga vita famigliare non certo semplice.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per una volta son d'accordo, tra lui e sbri mi dipingono sempre la vita come una faticosa marcia verso la bara. Fatta di fatica, sudore, lavatrici e ciabatte.
> Boh. Io sta dicotomia vita vera-vacanza non riesco a vedercela.


No, Feather, la vita è anche fatica, ma è soprattutto gioia e piacere.
Ci sono cose che danno gioia ma sono molto faticose da gestire, da fare.
Un bambino, un figlio è una gioia immensa.
Ma ti sveglia ogni notte, richiede la tua presenza costante per anni, lo devi portare a scuola, correggergli i compiti, educarlo e tante altre cose.
Ogni cosa che fai non è gratuita.
Ogni energia che tu spendi è energia consumata.
Neanche avere un bel fisico è gratis: devi mangiare bene, fare ginnastica, trattarti bene.
Mantenere viva una coppia richiede impegno. 
Dietro ogni cosa che hai e che ottieni c'è lavoro. Avere i vestiti profumati richiede l'uso della lavatrice, devi poi stendere i panni, devi stirare. Per mangiare devi cucinare e se vuoi mangiare bene devi cucinare altrettanto bene.
Può sembrarti scontato ma molte persone questa cosa la dimenticano e ogni tanto giova ricordarlo.
Si lamentano sempre di quello che non hanno ma non fanno nulla per ottenerlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Siamo alle solite: che non ha diritto di essere convinto di qualche sua scelta chi non ha provato anche l'altra. *
> Io non trovo inconcepibile la scelta di chi fa famiglia e alleva figli, tant'è che è piena la Terra di persone che fanno questa scelta. Dico che NoN poteva essere la Mia, perché IO non provo attrazione né per le famiglie in genere né per la vita familiare in genere. A ME, con buona pace per tutti coloro che scelgono diversamente, la vostra vita non piace, non potrei starci dentro. Che piaccia a voi è cosa bellissima, buon per voi. A ciascuno la vita che vuole, eh.



ma no. parli con una che ha provato solo la convivenza, prima con la mia famiglia di origine e poi con quella che ho formato.
senza averla provata credo proprio che me la vita da single piacerebbe altrettanto di quella attuale.
riflettevo su questa tua esigenza di valorizzare la tua scelta screditando non tanto quella altrui, ma quella che non hai fatto tu. 
E' come se io dicessi che non sceglierei mai la vita da single per le caratteristiche che la caratterizzano di più (e che la rendono desiderabile), quali la massima libertà di scelta e il non dover condividere certe decisioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie Danny, e'  quello che provo. E  che auguro di provare a chiunque, soprattutto dopo una* lunga *vita famigliare* non certo semplice*.



ed è proprio per queste due caratteristiche che sei arrivata a provarlo


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ed è proprio per queste due caratteristiche che sei arrivata a provarlo


:up:


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te, perche' credimi che sono sensazioni bellissime. EVIDENTEMENTE se non lo hai mai provato hai proprio sbagliato compagna o non sei fatto per una vita a due.
> 
> Per me e, nonostante il tradimento,  lo sono ancora adesso.
> 
> ...



Bellissimo Discorso.... ma purtroppo per me sono le tue sensazioni che non provo e non capisco, non sono sposato non ho figli.. So che è come dici tu perchè ho amici con figli, alcuni divorziati, che riversano tutto il loro "amore" verso i figli e dicono chiaramente che sono la cosa più importante. Condivido in pieno razionalmente ma come ti ho detto sono cose che non capisco in quanto non le ho provate sulla mia pellaccia.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No, Feather, la vita è anche fatica, ma è soprattutto gioia e piacere.
> Ci sono cose che danno gioia ma sono molto faticose da gestire, da fare.
> Un bambino, un figlio è una gioia immensa.
> Ma ti sveglia ogni notte, richiede la tua presenza costante per anni, lo devi portare a scuola, correggergli i compiti, educarlo e tante altre cose.
> ...


quanto hai ragione Danny...


----------



## Ecate (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se le lava Lui le sue mutande, e io mi lavo le mie. Quanto alla moglie del mio amante, contenta lei, contenti tutti: _ha persino mollato il lavoro per fare la madre e la donna di casa a tempo pieno_: si vede che *è soddisfatta così.* Io le mutande a un uomo non le laverò mai, può essere in effetti che mi perda qualcosa, una specie di intimità, alla fine. Non lo saprò mai, che disgrazia.


Scusa. Non ho saputo resistere


----------



## lunaiena (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se le lava Lui le sue mutande, e io mi lavo le mie. Quanto alla moglie del mio amante, contenta lei, contenti tutti: ha persino mollato il lavoro per fare la madre e la donna di casa a tempo pieno: si vede che è soddisfatta così. Io le mutande a un uomo non le laverò mai, può essere in effetti che mi perda qualcosa, una specie di intimità, alla fine. Non lo saprò mai, che disgrazia.


non ho mai capito sta storia di lavare le mutande...
esistono le lavatrici e manco di accorgi di lavarle ...
e quando arrivi a stenderle è un indumento come un'altro...
tranquilla non perdi nulla ...
peggio i fazzoletti da naso


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No, Feather, la vita è anche fatica, ma è soprattutto gioia e piacere.
> Ci sono cose che danno gioia ma sono molto faticose da gestire, da fare.
> Un bambino, un figlio è una gioia immensa.
> Ma ti sveglia ogni notte, richiede la tua presenza costante per anni, lo devi portare a scuola, correggergli i compiti, educarlo e tante altre cose.
> ...


grandissimo Danny :up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Personalmente no.


perchè tu non godi della vita nella sua essenza e per questo devi curarti.


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma io infatti lo capisco! Ma NON fa per me. *Ho altro nella vita di più interessante da fare e scoprire, che occuparmi di paia di mutande supplementari alle mie. *Con questo, la mia casa è pulita e ordinata. Ma è la Mia casa, e non smette di esserlo quando lui è con me. Lui che, tra parentesi, non mi ha mai, dico MAI, lasciato per caso una cosa sua da far lavare alla mia lavatrice, per dire. E sai perché? Perché ritiene una questione di sua dignità e sopravvivenza saper badare in toto a se stesso. Ecco: io uguale. L'aiuto ce lo si dà sui dolori veri, mica sui bucati.
> La cosa della volpe e l'uva deriva solo dal fatto che per Te è inconcepibile che esista qualcuno che se ne fotte di avere un compagno con cui condividere ogni cosa della sua vita, anche la spazzatura. Io le fatiche che posso e potevo scansare perché non fruttuose per me le ho scansate tutte. Se l'uva sono i figli, te li lascio tutti, non fanno per Me, che ho istinto materno zero, e non invidio nessun genitore, proprio nessuno, e potrei scrivere un trattato sul perché; se è per la calda atmosfera famigliare, già detto sopra. Poi? Dimmi un po' dove e come sarebbe quest'uva, che io non la individuo.


vedi, che tu voglia vivere la vita secondo le tue personali inclinazioni è sacrosanto ,
ma ridurre qualcosa che per molti è sostanza pura in questa scempiaggine non fa onore alla tua e alla miam intelligenza.
poi , ti dico la verità , la mia opinabilissima idea è che in realtà tu non abbia mai veramente incontrato un amore di quelli che ti fanno desiderare le radici ovunque , dalla testa all'utero .
 questo giustamente me lo puoi e devi contestare ma non banalizzare più così qualcosa che non comprendi


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che piacere grande rileggerti!
> Quando dici come sei... qualcuno nel farlo sembra sempre presuntuoso... a me piace tutto della vita, purché ci sia varietà, e quella ce la metto io. Ma qui pare brutto dirlo.



Ciao Fantastica,

credo, che non ha dato fastidio il descrivere come sei e la scelta che hai preso. 
Ma per come vedi chi sceglie diversamente, cioè per chi sceglie la strada della famiglia. 
Mi chiedo da dove derivano tanti pregiudizi che hai a riguardo ... 

PS: intendevo che dipende da chi si è ... e non dalla scelta che si prende. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che piacere grande rileggerti!
> Quando dici come sei... qualcuno nel farlo sembra sempre presuntuoso... a me piace tutto della vita, purché ci sia varietà, e quella ce la metto io. Ma qui pare brutto dirlo.


varietà in che senso...perché se non è quella sessuale la inseguo da sempre anch'io ed avere una famiglia non mi ha mai zavorrato


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per una volta son d'accordo, tra lui e sbri mi dipingono sempre la vita come una faticosa marcia verso la bara. Fatta di fatica, sudore, lavatrici e ciabatte.
> Boh. Io sta dicotomia vita vera-vacanza non riesco a vedercela.


madonna che fatica. Non ti ho detto che la vita è quello.
Non è neppure il canzoniere però.
Il fatto è, caro il mio ragazzo, che le cose più banali e difficili della vita, vissute non necessariamente con la persona giusta ma necessariamente con lo spirito giusto, si sdoganano dalla loro banalità e si elevano perchè diventano parte di un progetto.
E quando il progetto si fa in due può essere ancora più ambizioso perchè si può contare sull'altro per attuarlo.
Essere in coppia è come costruire una cattedrale.
Se guardi al materiale è terra.
Ma la grandezza è nel progetto, nell'intenzione.
Quando vedi una cattedrale non vedi un mucchio di sabbia e argilla tenuta assieme dall'acqua.
Vedi il sogno e l'ambizione di fare qualcosa di grande, qualcosa che si elevi dalla nostra miseria.
Altro che marcia verso la morte, è esattamente il contrario.
Per che cazzo ci stiamo al mondo, per bruciare ossigeno mentre ci abbronziamo su una spiaggia?
Non c'era bisogno di evolverci per questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma io infatti lo capisco! Ma NON fa per me. Ho altro nella vita di più interessante da fare e scoprire, che occuparmi di paia di mutande supplementari alle mie. Con questo, la mia casa è pulita e ordinata. Ma è la Mia casa, e non smette di esserlo quando lui è con me. Lui che, tra parentesi, non mi ha mai, dico MAI, lasciato per caso una cosa sua da far lavare alla mia lavatrice, per dire. E sai perché? Perché ritiene una questione di sua dignità e sopravvivenza saper badare in toto a se stesso. Ecco: io uguale. L'aiuto ce lo si dà sui dolori veri, mica sui bucati.
> La cosa della volpe e l'uva deriva solo dal fatto che per Te è inconcepibile che esista qualcuno che se ne fotte di avere un compagno con cui condividere ogni cosa della sua vita, anche la spazzatura. Io le fatiche che posso e potevo scansare perché non fruttuose per me le ho scansate tutte. Se l'uva sono i figli, te li lascio tutti, non fanno per Me, che ho istinto materno zero, e non invidio nessun genitore, proprio nessuno, e potrei scrivere un trattato sul perché; se è per la calda atmosfera famigliare, già detto sopra. Poi? Dimmi un po' dove e come sarebbe quest'uva, che io non la individuo.


senti, a me può dispiacere per te se la vita ti ha fatto credere che lo stare in una coppia sia lavare le mutande di qualcuno.
Comunque il fatto che tu scansi le fatiche e te ne vanti pure mi fa sorridere. Però mi ha fatto pensare ad una cosa: tu, da piccola, potevi sporcarti quando giocavi o eri una di quelle bambine vestite perennemente in sangallo e scarpe di vernice?


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fantastica,
> 
> credo, che non ha dato fastidio il descrivere come sei e la scelta che hai preso.
> Ma per come vedi chi sceglie diversamente, cioè per chi sceglie la strada della famiglia.
> ...


Ciao Sienne. 

INFATTI, ma poi e' assurdo basare una scelta tanto importante su un discorso terra terra di lavatrici o compiti da fare o condividere.
.

Sinceramente le mutande le ho lavate spesso anche per amici ospiti parenti non mi fa proprio alcun effetto schiacciare un pulsante della lavatrice e stendere. Come se mi capitasse,  cosa impossibile per altri motivi,  le laverei pure al mio amico. Cacchio cosa dovrebbero fare i ginecologi o i chirurghi?   Spararsi?  Le infermiere? Si parla di persone civili e pulite, non di senza tetto. 
Poi condividere anche quello e' intimita'. Sia con chi  ami sia con amici. 

Se uno della famiglia ha solo l'immagine di mutande e scopa, doveri e non piaceri,  meglio stia solo.

E meno male che non ha avuto figli,  in questo senso e' da ammirare,  per loro.
Penso dipenda molto dalla famiglia in cui si e ' cresciuti.
Tutte e tre le mie figlie desiderano una vita in coppia e figli. POI per vari motivi per ora nessuna delle tre ha realizzato il desiderio.

Io non riesco ad immaginarla la mia vita senza figlie,  adesso pero' che le ho avuto e le amo. Avrei superato anche il fatto di non averle credo. Se mi fossi sposata con il mio primo grande amore sarebbe andata  così,  ha scoperto dopo di non poterne avere, lui.
Pero' sono felice cosi'.  Per lui e' stato un vero problema, li desiderava fin da giovane. 
Inoltre mai avrei voluto una madre in casa a mettere le mani nella mia lavatrice o stirare le mie cose.
Lo faceva la tata delle mie figlie (stirare) ma non era mia madre. UN RAPPORTO diverso. E non glielo chiedevo.  Sarta quindi meglio di una tintoria! Una santa donna. 
Al mare quando partono sono io a stirare le lenzuola per due amiche, di mia iniziativa. E a fargli trovare una casa fresca quando dopo un anno arrivano, e mica le ho sposate. Due beĺlissime persone. Un favore non chiesto che faccio da quando resto la fino ad ottobre.  Che non mi costa nulla. 

Sinceramente l'ultimo problema  e'  quello pratico in una relazione. Prima vengono  i sentimenti ed i modi, le attenzioni. E se si ama si vorrebbe stare sempre insieme.


----------



## Ecate (28 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senti, a me può dispiacere per te se la vita ti ha fatto credere che lo stare in una coppia sia lavare le mutande di qualcuno.
> Comunque il fatto che tu scansi le fatiche e te ne vanti pure mi fa sorridere. Però mi ha fatto pensare ad una cosa: tu, da piccola, potevi sporcarti quando giocavi o eri una di quelle bambine vestite perennemente in sangallo e scarpe di vernice?


bella domanda.
sono anche io curiosa


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio caso è un po' diverso. Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti. Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
> Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato per avere una banalissima e piatta normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.
> Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
> I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma piace a Te quella cosa lì. A me tornare a casa e trovare il silenzio e la solitudine piace immensamente. A Me. E mi piace perché a me basta essere nei pensieri e nel cuore di chi amo. Certo il tempo fisicamente insieme è pure piacevole, ma per esempio non è che io sopporti troppo a lungo di stare con qualcuno senza farci niente di "speciale", nel senso di fare qualcosa che non sia normale e necessaria attività quotidiana di condivisione dei compiti di gestione di una convivenza. Infatti il tempo che si passa fisicamente insieme (massimo di lunghezza continuativa: 3 mesi) sono sempre oggetto di invenzione, di creazione di occasioni di "specialità". Grazie a dio, lui proprio nin è un pantofolaio, e io non sono sciatta, se no finiva prima di 15 anni, eh.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti, la condizione necessaria e sufficiente è la totale ignoranza dei nostri rispettivi partner. Occhio non vede, cuore non duole. Se io convivessi col mio uomo, non credo proprio che ce la farei a continuare, perché dovrei mentire. Invece, paradossalmente, non sto propriamente mentendo, sto omettendo. Non meno grave, in assoluto, ma per nulla faticoso per me. Il mio amante non ha che un rapporto di "comunicazioni di servizio" con i suoi, per lui mentire nin è proprio difficile per questa ragione. Per me lo sarebbe enormemente, invece.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma io infatti lo capisco! Ma NON fa per me. Ho altro nella vita di più interessante da fare e scoprire, che occuparmi di paia di mutande supplementari alle mie. Con questo, la mia casa è pulita e ordinata. Ma è la Mia casa, e non smette di esserlo quando lui è con me. Lui che, tra parentesi, non mi ha mai, dico MAI, lasciato per caso una cosa sua da far lavare alla mia lavatrice, per dire. E sai perché? Perché ritiene una questione di sua dignità e sopravvivenza saper badare in toto a se stesso. Ecco: io uguale. L'aiuto ce lo si dà sui dolori veri, mica sui bucati.
> La cosa della volpe e l'uva deriva solo dal fatto che per Te è inconcepibile che esista qualcuno che se ne fotte di avere un compagno con cui condividere ogni cosa della sua vita, anche la spazzatura. Io le fatiche che posso e potevo scansare perché non fruttuose per me le ho scansate tutte. Se l'uva sono i figli, te li lascio tutti, non fanno per Me, che ho istinto materno zero, e non invidio nessun genitore, proprio nessuno, e potrei scrivere un trattato sul perché; se è per la calda atmosfera famigliare, già detto sopra. Poi? Dimmi un po' dove e come sarebbe quest'uva, che io non la individuo.


Non so se in seguito hai scritto altri post, mi sono bastati questi. 

Secondo la mia personale opinione oltre che molto ignorante sei una persona sgradevole, irritante,maleducata, ma molto garbata e fine nello stile e modi di scrivere.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio caso è un po' diverso.* Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti.* Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
> Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato per avere una banalissima e piatta normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.
> Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
> I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.


Sì, ma perchè non ha voluto lui, non tu.


----------



## strade perdute (28 Ottobre 2015)

*concordo con l'idea del progetto*

qualcuno ho visto l'ha citata. E mi trova completamente d'accordo. Il "progetto di vita" da condividere è l'unico denominatore comune che supera le insidie delle monotonie e dell'incomunicabilità

Concordo anche sul fine della ns esistenza. Glielo vogliamo dare o no un significato ?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma perchè non ha voluto lui, non tu.


Io lo scriverò sempre, tu hai una mente eccelsa! cogli le sfumature! vai oltre, sempre! 

Perchè scrivendo quello sopra avrai pensato immedesimato nella testa dell'altro: ma ammia le mutande chi minchia me le lava? vuoi vedere che mo tocca lavargli le mutande a lei? e se ha le mestruazioni? Che schifo!!!

jiebbino sei un grande!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne.
> 
> INFATTI, ma poi e' assurdo basare una scelta tanto importante su un discorso terra terra di lavatrici o compiti da fare o condividere.
> .
> ...


Vabbè, ma tu cazzo e mica sei normale. Ti leggo e mi pari De Amicis col libro Quore. Tutto perfetto tu. 

- Lavoro ambiente perfetto e colleghi amorevoli e simpatici con cui fare eperitivi e feste: check
- Tata perfetta ed amorevole: check
- Amici perfetti (trans inclusi) ed amorevoli: check
- Figlie perfette ed amorevoli: check
- Vicini perfetti ed amorevoli (al mare e non): check
- Marito fedifrego ma ridotto in schiavitù (amorevole): check

Ma di che CAZZO parli? Boh.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi, che tu voglia vivere la vita secondo le tue personali inclinazioni è sacrosanto ,
> ma ridurre qualcosa che per molti è sostanza pura in questa scempiaggine non fa onore alla tua e *alla miam intelligenza.*
> poi , ti dico la verità , la mia opinabilissima idea è che in realtà tu non abbia mai veramente incontrato un amore di quelli che ti fanno desiderare le radici ovunque , dalla testa all'utero .
> questo giustamente me lo puoi e devi contestare ma non banalizzare più così qualcosa che non comprendi


Quale?

Ma poi il punto qual è? Che vi sentite offese se una scrive che non gli va di lavare mutande? No, anzi: quello E' il punto. Perchè se parli di personali inclinazioni sacrosante è CHIARO E LAPALISSIANO che se le inclinazioni di Fantastica e le tue non collimano non è che può pensare altro che lavare le mutande dell'esteta sarà anche una scelta legittima, ma non certo il massimo della vita. Per lei, dico. E di cosa CAZZO ti risenti? Cosa ti aspettavi pensasse? Sei scema? Non rispondere.


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No, Feather, la vita è anche fatica, ma è soprattutto gioia e piacere.
> Ci sono cose che danno gioia ma sono molto faticose da gestire, da fare.
> Un bambino, un figlio è una gioia immensa.
> Ma ti sveglia ogni notte, richiede la tua presenza costante per anni, lo devi portare a scuola, correggergli i compiti, educarlo e tante altre cose.
> ...



Sei una bella persona Danny


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale?
> 
> Ma poi il punto qual è? Che vi sentite offese se una scrive che non gli va di lavare mutande? No, anzi: quello E' il punto. Perchè se parli di personali inclinazioni sacrosante è CHIARO E LAPALISSIANO che se le inclinazioni di Fantastica e le tue non collimano non è che può pensare altro che lavare le mutande dell'esteta sarà anche una scelta legittima, ma non certo il massimo della vita. Per lei, dico. E di cosa CAZZO ti risenti? Cosa ti aspettavi pensasse? Sei scema? Non rispondere.


non rispondo ma se ti rispondessi ti chiederei di non rivolgerti mai a me usando il plurale


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2015)

È  chiaro che l'equivoco che non mi piace sta nel non avere le ambizioni socio -lavorative di chi si professa "libero" "accontentandosi".non è  affatto così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2015)

strade perdute ha detto:


> qualcuno ho visto l'ha citata. E mi trova completamente d'accordo. Il "progetto di vita" da condividere è l'unico denominatore comune che supera le insidie delle monotonie e dell'incomunicabilità
> 
> Concordo anche sul fine della ns esistenza. Glielo vogliamo dare o no un significato ?



benvenuto


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Scusa. Non ho saputo resistere


:rotfl:... Puoi


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so se in seguito hai scritto altri post, mi sono bastati questi.
> 
> Secondo la mia personale opinione oltre che molto ignorante sei una persona sgradevole, irritante,maleducata, ma molto garbata e fine nello stile e modi di scrivere.


Sai cosa me ne frega della tua opinione.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma io infatti lo capisco! Ma NON fa per me. Ho altro nella vita di più interessante da fare e scoprire, che occuparmi di paia di mutande supplementari alle mie. Con questo, la mia casa è pulita e ordinata. Ma è la Mia casa, e non smette di esserlo quando lui è con me. Lui che, tra parentesi, non mi ha mai, dico MAI, lasciato per caso una cosa sua da far lavare alla mia lavatrice, per dire. E sai perché? Perché ritiene una questione di sua dignità e sopravvivenza saper badare in toto a se stesso. Ecco: io uguale. L'aiuto ce lo si dà sui dolori veri, mica sui bucati.
> La cosa della volpe e l'uva deriva solo dal fatto che per Te è inconcepibile che esista qualcuno che se ne fotte di avere un compagno con cui condividere ogni cosa della sua vita, anche la spazzatura. Io le fatiche che posso e potevo scansare perché non fruttuose per me le ho scansate tutte. Se l'uva sono i figli, te li lascio tutti, non fanno per Me, che ho istinto materno zero, e non invidio nessun genitore, proprio nessuno, e potrei scrivere un trattato sul perché; se è per la calda atmosfera famigliare, già detto sopra. Poi? Dimmi un po' dove e come sarebbe quest'uva, che io non la individuo.


Ma che tu aspiri a questo e lo persegua ... Tanto di cappello, però lascia che te lo dica, hai il brutto vizio di "figurare" o " rappresentare" chi non si comporta come te come un poverino che s'ha da accontentare, volevo dirti che non è esattamente così. C'è chi per dirla tutta va anche lavare il culo  agli invalidi che manco gli son parenti, per dire,lo fa perché è una scelta .... e non si considera poveraccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> È  chiaro che l'equivoco che non mi piace sta nel non avere le ambizioni socio -lavorative di chi si professa "libero" "accontentandosi".non è  affatto così


E' chiaro che l'equivoco su gambe qui sei tu. Che non gliene fotte nulla a nessuno se ti sei/senti realizzata o meno ed il concetto era altro.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> varietà in che senso...perché se non è quella sessuale la inseguo da sempre anch'io ed avere una famiglia non mi ha mai zavorrato


Varietà' vuol dire che sei così creativo e pieno di risorse che ti viene SPONTANEO NON ANNOIARTI *MAI*, e non hai bisogno di cercare MAI come cazzo riempirti il temo, perché anzi vorresti che le giornate durassero 48 ore, ma non perché *DEVI *lavare le mutande, stirare e fare la spesa o portar fuori la spazzatura, ma perché TI PIACE 'sto cazzo di mondo e 'sta cazzo di vita nelle cose stramaledettamente BELLE che ha la vita, che sono vagonate di milioni di più di quelle brutte. Perché trovi milioni di stimoli, anche solo stando seduto su un divano a non fare assolutamente niente, perché tu sei pieno, tu. 
Questo è il mio concetto di varietà.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

*E AGGIUNGO*

E aggiungo che non mi fa schifo NIENTE. Che la merda l'ho pulita a mia madre quando è servito IO. Non godevo, ma *non* avrei voluto che lo facesse un altro. Che le mutande al mio uomo le potrei anche leccare, perché lo amo.
Aggiungo per quel deficiente di ULTIMO, che sono la sola amica di una madre di bambina gravemente handicappata -che sbauscia in giro e a cui bisogna pulire il naso se no si soffoca-, che non si vergogna di uscire con questa bambina, di cui gestisce anche -per strada- le crisi epilettiche, per sollevare un po' la sua amica. 
Io voglio bene a un sacco di persone, ma non perché gli scrivo su 'sto cazzo di forum, ma perché CI SONO nella loro vita concreta. 
Ma siccome VOI avete un sacco di pregiudizi, VOI, verso di me, perché NON sono come voi, mi tocca scrivere queste cose che mai mi sarei sognata di dovermi ridurre a scrivere, a titolo di smentita del fatto che se non lavo le mutande del mio uomo non è perché da piccola mia madre mi vestiva come una bambola.


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Sei una bella persona Danny


Concordo, soprattutto nonostante i pochi post che leggo per giudicare non l'ho mai visto attaccare apertamente nessuno.... scrive e dice la sua opinione, spesso e volentieri fin troppo giusta nel modo più corretto possibile


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Varietà' vuol dire che sei così creativo e pieno di risorse che ti viene SPONTANEO NON ANNOIARTI *MAI*, e non hai bisogno di cercare MAI come cazzo riempirti il temo, perché anzi vorresti che le giornate durassero 48 ore, ma non perché *DEVI *lavare le mutande, stirare e fare la spesa o portar fuori la spazzatura, ma perché TI PIACE 'sto cazzo di mondo e 'sta cazzo di vita nelle cose stramaledettamente BELLE che ha la vita, che sono vagonate di milioni di più di quelle brutte. Perché trovi milioni di stimoli, anche solo stando seduto su un divano a non fare assolutamente niente, perché tu sei pieno, tu.
> Questo è il mio concetto di varietà.


condivido e quindi tutto ciò  prescinde dall'essere on coppia o meno.anzi si  perché  se sei così  difficilmente cadrà nella quotidianità descritta in negativo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E aggiungo che non mi fa schifo NIENTE. Che la merda l'ho pulita a mia madre quando è servito IO. Non godevo, ma *non* avrei voluto che lo facesse un altro. Che le mutande al mio uomo le potrei anche leccare, perché lo amo.
> Aggiungo per quel deficiente di ULTIMO, che sono la sola amica di una madre di bambina gravemente handicappata -che sbauscia in giro e a cui bisogna pulire il naso se no si soffoca-, che non si vergogna di uscire con questa bambina, di cui gestisce anche -per strada- le crisi epilettiche, per sollevare un po' la sua amica.
> Io voglio bene a un sacco di persone, ma non perché gli scrivo su 'sto cazzo di forum, ma perché CI SONO nella loro vita concreta.
> Ma siccome VOI avete un sacco di pregiudizi, VOI, verso di me, perché NON sono come voi, mi tocca scrivere queste cose che mai mi sarei sognata di dovermi ridurre a scrivere, a titolo di smentita del fatto che se non lavo le mutande del mio uomo non è perché da piccola mia madre mi vestiva come una bambola.


No, sei tu che hai pregiudizi su chi non si comporta come te, e hai bisogno di  alzare l'asticella. Te lo dico con simpatia ma francamente, che non ho peli sulla lingua, a me sembra che tu abbia sempre bisogno di consensi ( ed è umano, lo fanno tutti, nessuno escluso) solo che per me adotti un comportamento non utile in tal senso. Detto questo non metto in dubbio che tu ti prenda cura di chi ami, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Ecate (28 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma perchè non ha voluto lui, non tu.


Eh, mi sa che ci hai visto giusto
e alla luce di questo quella roba li sulle mutande e la moglie babbea contenta contentona di lavarle dovrebbe assumere tutto un altro valore.
far di necessità virtù è una tematica ricorrente ultimamente


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Varietà' vuol dire che sei così creativo e pieno di risorse che ti viene SPONTANEO NON ANNOIARTI *MAI*, e non hai bisogno di cercare MAI come cazzo riempirti il temo, perché anzi vorresti che le giornate durassero 48 ore, ma non perché *DEVI *lavare le mutande, stirare e fare la spesa o portar fuori la spazzatura, ma perché TI PIACE 'sto cazzo di mondo e 'sta cazzo di vita nelle cose stramaledettamente BELLE che ha la vita, che sono vagonate di milioni di più di quelle brutte. Perché trovi milioni di stimoli, anche solo stando seduto su un divano a non fare assolutamente niente, perché tu sei pieno, tu.
> Questo è il mio concetto di varietà.


Se parli di riempirti il tempo ti do ragione, è facile riempirsi il tempo, mille hobby, mille interessi, o semplicemente ascoltare il rumore delle onde sugli scogli...
Ma quando parlo di noia intendo quella dell'anima, quella che ti dice che vuoi qualcosa di più... che la vita non è passare il tempo aspettando di diventare troppo vecchia per rinnovarsi per cambiare... per essere qualcun'altro.

Io forse sarò drogato di adrenalina... ma la devo sentire in tutto... anche nelle storie che vivio e forse è proprio questo che mi piace di una storia parallela.. poi la mia aveva tante connotazioni per essere ancora più adrenalina ma quì non è il caso di dirle


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E aggiungo che non mi fa schifo NIENTE. Che la merda l'ho pulita a mia madre quando è servito IO. Non godevo, ma *non* avrei voluto che lo facesse un altro. Che le mutande al mio uomo le potrei anche leccare, perché lo amo.
> Aggiungo per quel deficiente di ULTIMO, che sono la sola amica di una madre di bambina gravemente handicappata -che sbauscia in giro e a cui bisogna pulire il naso se no si soffoca-, che non si vergogna di uscire con questa bambina, di cui gestisce anche -per strada- le crisi epilettiche, per sollevare un po' la sua amica.
> Io voglio bene a un sacco di persone, ma non perché gli scrivo su 'sto cazzo di forum, ma perché CI SONO nella loro vita concreta.
> Ma siccome VOI avete un sacco di pregiudizi, VOI, verso di me, perché NON sono come voi, mi tocca scrivere queste cose che mai mi sarei sognata di dovermi ridurre a scrivere, a titolo di smentita del fatto che se non lavo le mutande del mio uomo non è perché da piccola mia madre mi vestiva come una bambola.


E chissà come mai li abbiamo i pregiudizi ammesso che sia vero.
Che tu non sia per esempio come me (non dico noi perché non parlo per gli altri) è sicuro
Io la faccia tosta che hai tu non ce l'ho e non vorrei averla.


----------



## Ecate (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E aggiungo che non mi fa schifo NIENTE. Che la merda l'ho pulita a mia madre quando è servito IO. Non godevo, ma *non* avrei voluto che lo facesse un altro. Che le mutande al mio uomo le potrei anche leccare, perché lo amo.
> Aggiungo per quel deficiente di ULTIMO, che sono la sola amica di una madre di bambina gravemente handicappata -che sbauscia in giro e a cui bisogna pulire il naso se no si soffoca-, che non si vergogna di uscire con questa bambina, di cui gestisce anche -per strada- le crisi epilettiche, per sollevare un po' la sua amica.
> Io voglio bene a un sacco di persone, ma non perché gli scrivo su 'sto cazzo di forum, ma perché CI SONO nella loro vita concreta.
> Ma siccome VOI avete un sacco di pregiudizi, VOI, verso di me, perché NON sono come voi, mi tocca scrivere queste cose che mai mi sarei sognata di dovermi ridurre a scrivere, a titolo di smentita del fatto che se non lavo le mutande del mio uomo non è perché da piccola mia madre mi vestiva come una bambola.


Mia madre mi vestiva come una bambola e occuparmi della biancheria non mi rode. Non mi piace occuparmi della cucina.
però fantastica cosa c'entra questo?
non penso che il tuo atteggiamento mentale nei confronti del matrimonio possa far pensare che tu manchi di umanità 
qualcuno ora te lo ha detto meglio di me ...
Solo si legge un po' una forzatura nel tuo aborrire una vita alternativa 
e una buona dose di disprezzo per la moglie del tuo lui anche

quello che tra le righe avevo esplicitato prima

ecco, anche il disprezzo io lo vedo forzato, anche se tu sei una signora che sa stare al mondo e quindi sai bene che non è urbano mostrarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma perchè non ha voluto lui, non tu.


Questo è evidente
Infatti in un momento di difficoltà estrema si è rivolto alla ex moglie


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2015)

Oddio ....ma chi frequentate, gente con le mutande sgommate? racchia:   c'è  da dire che io però  tiro su la cacca al cane


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2015)

Racchia a chi?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E aggiungo che non mi fa schifo NIENTE. Che la merda l'ho pulita a mia madre quando è servito IO. Non godevo, ma *non* avrei voluto che lo facesse un altro. Che le mutande al mio uomo le potrei anche leccare, perché lo amo.
> Aggiungo per quel deficiente di ULTIMO, che sono la sola amica di una madre di bambina gravemente handicappata -che sbauscia in giro e a cui bisogna pulire il naso se no si soffoca-, che non si vergogna di uscire con questa bambina, di cui gestisce anche -per strada- le crisi epilettiche, per sollevare un po' la sua amica.
> Io voglio bene a un sacco di persone, ma non perché gli scrivo su 'sto cazzo di forum, ma perché CI SONO nella loro vita concreta.
> Ma siccome VOI avete un sacco di pregiudizi, VOI, verso di me, perché NON sono come voi, mi tocca scrivere queste cose che mai mi sarei sognata di dovermi ridurre a scrivere, a titolo di smentita del fatto che se non lavo le mutande del mio uomo non è perché da piccola mia madre mi vestiva come una bambola.


Le mutande le ho tirate fuori io .

L'ho fatto perché tu avevi descritto le tue meravigliose relazioni con la tua solita spocchia nei confronti della moglie tradita. Allora ho fatto notare la pochezza di una visione in cui releghi la moglie a un ruolo di servizio nei confronti di un uomo che invece ama te e tu ti concedi perché scopate e ridete, mentre la prosaicità della vita la lasci agli altri.
Ovviamente non hai capito niente né della mia provocazione, né di quello che ti è stato detto dopo.
Ma tu parli di pienezza della vita dopo aver detto di fare tante cose per recuperare. Per non dire della miseria di vantarsi di assistere un disabile o la madre che ti ha accudito fino a ieri.
Non volevo più intervenire perché davvero non fai che metterti in situazioni imbarazzanti da sola.
Però le mutande le ho tirate fuori io.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mutande le ho tirate fuori io .
> 
> L'ho fatto perché tu avevi descritto le tue meravigliose relazioni con la tua solita spocchia nei confronti della moglie tradita. Allora ho fatto notare la pochezza di una visione in cui releghi la moglie a un ruolo di servizio nei confronti di un uomo che invece ama te e tu ti concedi perché scopate e ridete, mentre la prosaicità della vita la lasci agli altri.
> Ovviamente non hai capito niente né della mia provocazione, né di quello che ti è stato detto dopo.
> ...


Rimettile a posto e possibilmente dopo lavaggio  scherzo !


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Oddio ....ma chi frequentate, gente con le mutande sgommate?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

momento fetish


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Oddio ....ma chi frequentate, gente con le mutande sgommate? racchia:   c'è  da dire che io però  tiro su la cacca al cane





Minerva ha detto:


> Racchia a chi?


Ti sei fatta autogoal?!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rimettile a posto e possibilmente dopo lavaggio  scherzo !


Volevo aggiungere pulite, ma suonava male nel contesto.
Non va a carico suo però pure quello che è mio.


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E chissà come mai li abbiamo i pregiudizi ammesso che sia vero.
> Che tu non sia per esempio come me (non dico noi perché non parlo per gli altri) è sicuro
> Io la faccia tosta che hai tu non ce l'ho e non vorrei averla.


Idem


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Oddio ....ma chi frequentate, gente con le mutande sgommate? racchia:   c'è  da dire che io però  tiro su la cacca al cane


----------



## Ecate (28 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere pulite, ma suonava male nel contesto.
> Non va a carico suo però pure quello che è mio.


Io penso che ci si riferisse non tanto alla Mutanda come dettaglio quanto agli spifferi di spregio verso chi se ne occupa con stolida devozione. 
Sembravano un po' i primi spifferi di gas di quando si apre il bottiglione di plastica di gazzosa


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai cosa me ne frega della tua opinione.


Quel giusto poco che ti ha indotto a rispondermi.

E inoltre, sei di una volgarità senza limiti. Presa da te stessa viziata e senza quella capacità di auto analisi nonostante e periodicamente cerchi di analizzare aprendo 3d. Sei oltre te stessa superandoti in superbia.


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

Risolvete con le mutande nere......


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale?
> 
> Ma poi il punto qual è? Che vi sentite offese se una scrive che non gli va di lavare mutande? No, anzi: quello E' il punto. Perchè se parli di personali inclinazioni sacrosante è CHIARO E LAPALISSIANO che se le inclinazioni di Fantastica e le tue non collimano non è che può pensare altro che lavare le mutande dell'esteta sarà anche una scelta legittima, ma non certo il massimo della vita. Per lei, dico. E di cosa CAZZO ti risenti? Cosa ti aspettavi pensasse? Sei scema? Non rispondere.


Tu e fantastica siete uguali, tu da uomo usi un linguaggio ricco di epiteti che ti fanno sentire uomo. Lei usa un altro tipo di linguaggio forbito, arricchito di aggettivi e quant'altro per offendere sottilmente ed in maniera assai discriminante e volgare. E' bello leggervi, ci si arricchisce e viene voglia di diventare come voi, una tarda e l'altro, tu, consapevole di farlo, il tardo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Risolvete con le mutande nere......


:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Risolvete con le mutande nere......


Ehm...nella speranza non vengano attacchi di candida...
Non sia mai...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mutande le ho tirate fuori io .
> 
> L'ho fatto perché tu avevi descritto le tue meravigliose relazioni con la tua solita spocchia nei confronti della moglie tradita. Allora ho fatto notare la pochezza di una visione in cui releghi la moglie a un ruolo di servizio nei confronti di un uomo che invece ama te e tu ti concedi perché scopate e ridete, mentre la prosaicità della vita la lasci agli altri.
> Ovviamente non hai capito niente né della mia provocazione, né di quello che ti è stato detto dopo.
> ...


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...nella speranza non vengano attacchi di candida...
> Non sia mai...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nicka ne hai sempre una in più di cartucce


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...nella speranza non vengano attacchi di candida...
> Non sia mai...


:rotfl::rotfl:Come la metti , la metti male :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è evidente
> Infatti in un momento di difficoltà estrema si è rivolto alla ex moglie


Oh, qui me l'aspettavo.
Conversazione con lui:
Io "sai che c'è chi pensa che tu in quei giorni non mi abbia voluta accanto, perché i tuoi di famiglia sono più importanti di me?"
Lui ridacchiando: "e chi sono questi geni delle relazioni umane?"
Io: "beh, sai, capita di raccontarsi e magari qualcuno anche legittimamente immagina che nei momenti difficili si voglia avere qualcuno di molto caro vicino..."
Lui, sorridente: "quello non era un momento difficile: quando si va sotto i ferri ci si va da soli, in tre giorni ero a casa, e il quarto già andavo in moto. Se io avessi accettato il tuo invito a venire da te a operarmi, ti avrei dato da fare, perché saresti senz'altro venuta dopo l'intervento, e anche prima, in ospedale; non mi sarebbe stato di nessun sollievo, anzi, avrei pensato che ti toglievo tempo; tu mi sei stata vicina quando davvero ce n'era bisogno e cioè dopo...[momento di leggera commozione reciproca] .. non farti queste domande. Sono cose che non esistono"


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, sei tu che hai pregiudizi su chi non si comporta come te, e hai bisogno di  alzare l'asticella. Te lo dico con simpatia ma francamente, che non ho peli sulla lingua, a me sembra che tu abbia sempre bisogno di consensi ( ed è umano, lo fanno tutti, nessuno escluso) solo che per me adotti un comportamento non utile in tal senso. Detto questo non metto in dubbio che tu ti prenda cura di chi ami, ci mancherebbe.


Cara fiammetta,
non so dove vedi che "cerco consensi", visto che appunto non ne azzecco una per farmi benvolere qui dentro. 
Ti ringrazio dell'osservazione, comunque! Ad ogni modo, il fatto è che come altri qui, ho delle convinzioni (e per fortuna, direi), e le esprimo con un certo vigore (ma fino a oggi mi sono contenuta!), che è del mio carattere, e si vede dallla scrittura. Non posso essere diplomatica, non mi riesce, sono incapace proprio. Trovo che sia normale e anche fruttuoso che ci sia qualcuno che non ha la stessa esperienza né fa le stesse scelte della maggioranza; ma siccome sono minoranza, quando dico la mia sembra di un altro colore, solo perché il contesto è questo, non perché io sia "speciale".


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mentre quella che gli lava le mutande non ha capito niente della vita.


Ha capito tutto della SUA vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara fiammetta,
> non so dove vedi che "cerco consensi", visto che appunto non ne azzecco una per farmi benvolere qui dentro.
> Ti ringrazio dell'osservazione, comunque! Ad ogni modo, il fatto è che come altri qui, ho delle convinzioni (e per fortuna, direi), e le esprimo con un certo vigore (ma fino a oggi mi sono contenuta!), che è del mio carattere, e si vede dallla scrittura. Non posso essere diplomatica, non mi riesce, sono incapace proprio. Trovo che sia normale e anche fruttuoso che ci sia qualcuno che non ha la stessa esperienza né fa le stesse scelte della maggioranza; ma siccome sono minoranza, quando dico la mia sembra di un altro colore, solo perché il contesto è questo, non perché io sia "speciale".


Ecco, per me, mia impressione, da quel che leggo e come dici tu dal modo in cui scrivi, tendi ad elevarti. Un gradino sopra.  Questo può risultare piuttosto snob, poi mi dirai, " che me frega" ( no tu useresti un modo più raffinato per dirlo).Però mi andava di dirti la mia opinione. Tieni conto che io non sono umile, per nulla e forse ti capisco un po'. Ciao


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma perchè non ha voluto lui, non tu.


GIUSTO. E ci ha visto così giusto! E sai anche che c'è? Che è bellissimo quando si è innamorati _abbandonarsi_. Di quello io avevo veramente bisogno. L'ho idolatrato? Sì l'ho idolatrato. Mi ha plagiata? Sì, meglio dire: mi ha ridato la vita e con quella una forma, un senso, un sistema. In questo sistema, il NOSTRO, il matrimonio non era contemplato. Di uno di vent'anni più di me, ma non solo per quello, ché è pieno di imbecilli a qualunque età, inutile dirlo, io mi sono *affidata*.
E di quello avevo bisogno, non piacere, BISOGNO.
Perché ho perso mio padre, che era il mio vero punto di riferimento da ragazzina? Forse. Probabile. Beh, l'amore ha molte strade. Ritrovare "mio padre" è stata la mia. Non va bene? Va bene a ME, perché è da quando c'è lui che io mi sento viva, forte, e persino inattaccabile.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco, per me, mia impressione, da quel che leggo e come dici tu dal modo in cui scrivi, tendi ad elevarti. Un gradino sopra.  Questo può risultare piuttosto snob, poi mi dirai, " che me frega" ( no tu useresti un modo più raffinato per dirlo).Però mi andava di dirti la mia opinione. Tieni conto che io non sono umile, per nulla e forse ti capisco un po'. Ciao


.. davvero, non è un elevarsi. E' un affermarsi. Oggi va di moda dire "assertività". Ecco, io sono assertiva (se credo profondamente in quello che dico, altrimenti faccio domande assolutamente aperte, diversamente da qualcun altro qui sopra, peraltro). Grazie della pazienza


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. davvero, non è un elevarsi. E' un affermarsi. Oggi va di moda dire "assertività". Ecco, io sono assertiva (se credo profondamente in quello che dico, altrimenti faccio domande assolutamente aperte, diversamente da qualcun altro qui sopra, peraltro). Grazie della pazienza


Pazienza ? Per cosa ?  ok prendo per buona la tua assertività, ti ho letta mal interpretando.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Ottobre 2015)

Io ancora non ho capito ,
e non perché salta fuori solo qui...
ma spesso lo sento dire ,
perche si sul dire 
gli lavi le mutande...
dove penso che al giorno d'oggi con la lavatrice 
non penso che nessuno debba fare il bucato a mano...
di conseguenza chiunque in casa si lava i panni 
c'è che li separa c'è chi li lava insieme...

poi bhó 
ogniuno fa come gli pare...
ma effettivamente si risolve con l'intimo 
nero....


----------



## Tessa (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. davvero, non è un elevarsi. E' un affermarsi. Oggi va di moda dire "assertività". Ecco, io sono assertiva (se credo profondamente in quello che dico, altrimenti faccio domande assolutamente aperte, diversamente da qualcun altro qui sopra, peraltro). Grazie della pazienza


Anche il tuo punto di vista, discutibile, e' bene che ci sia. Per discuterne. Se no sai che noia!


----------



## Tessa (28 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io ancora non ho capito ,
> e non perché salta fuori solo qui...
> ma spesso lo sento dire ,
> perche si sul dire
> ...


E' per dire che ci sono mille modi per occuparsi dell'altro, quando si vive insieme. 
Anche se tu non lavi le mutande. E neanche io. Anzi io non faccio neanche le lavatrici....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io ancora non ho capito ,
> e non perché salta fuori solo qui...
> ma spesso lo sento dire ,
> perche si sul dire
> ...


Però di solito si separa : bianco dal colorato, tessuti diversi ( seta o lana) mica maschio e femmina  ... Tutto bene l'erede?


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però di solito si separa : bianco dal colorato, tessuti diversi ( seta o lana) mica maschio e femmina  ... Tutto bene l'erede?


Io visto quello che si diceva delle mutande ci metterei anche un bel po di disinfettante


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Io visto quello che si diceva delle mutande ci metterei anche un bel po di disinfettante


 anche, se è necessario


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ottimo. E allora perché hai avuto bisogno di scoparti un altro se hai scelto e sei felice della scelta?


Ma non è stato un bisogno da soddisfare.
Salvare una vita: è salvare una vita o rimandare una morte?
Ho semplicemente incontrato una persona che ha saputo coinvolgermi emotivamente al punto tale che è stato naturale quel che è capitato.
Se fossi stata più avveduta dicevo, vorrei tanto, ma non si può.


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao

non so voi, ma la mia biancheria intima va lavata a mano o separata nella retina. 
Per mantenere un certo bianco o certi colori, non si può mischiare con nulla ... 
Poi non parliamo delle calze ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so voi, ma la mia biancheria intima va lavata a mano o separata nella retina.
> Per mantenere un certo bianco o certi colori, non si può mischiare con nulla ...
> ...


Io mischio, mi viene bene lo stesso, certo bianco e colorato no , ciao bentornata


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Se fossi stata più avveduta dicevo, vorrei tanto, ma non si può.


Questa è una cosa che non si dice... non rimpiangere o negare una cosa che ti ha fatto stare bene, che hai fatto perchè la volevi fare:up:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Siamo alle solite: che non ha diritto di essere convinto di qualche sua scelta chi non ha provato anche l'altra.
> Io non trovo inconcepibile la scelta di chi fa famiglia e alleva figli, tant'è che è piena la Terra di persone che fanno questa scelta. Dico che NoN poteva essere la Mia, perché IO non provo attrazione né per le famiglie in genere né per la vita familiare in genere. A ME, con buona pace per tutti coloro che scelgono diversamente, la vostra vita non piace, non potrei starci dentro. Che piaccia a voi è cosa bellissima, buon per voi. A ciascuno la vita che vuole, eh.


Ma da quel poco che ho letto di te, mi pare che parli della vita famigliare per luoghi comuni e non per esperienza diretta.
Se non sei una moglie, non puoi renderti conto del fatto: vado assieme ad un uomo sposato, ma tuttavia tengo presente che dietro di lui ci sono una moglie esattamente come me.
Cioè tu vai bene, perchè non hai nulla da perdere e tutto da guadagnare.
Io avevo moltissimo da perdere e in tutti i sensi.
Cioè ad ognuno la vita che riesce condurre, magari tutte le persone potessero fare la vita che vogliono.
Sai che bello?


----------



## Ecate (28 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che non si dice... non rimpiangere o negare una cosa che ti ha fatto stare bene, che hai fatto perchè la volevi fare:up:


Se dice così adesso vuol dire che non le ha fatto bene a conti fatti


----------



## Domhet (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh, qui me l'aspettavo.
> Conversazione con lui:
> Io "sai che c'è chi pensa che tu in quei giorni non mi abbia voluta accanto, perché i tuoi di famiglia sono più importanti di me?"
> Lui ridacchiando: "e chi sono questi geni delle relazioni umane?"
> ...



Ma è la sceneggiatura di un film di Muccino?


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mischio, mi viene bene lo stesso, certo bianco e colorato no , ciao bentornata



Ciao

 ... 

il mio ex curava tantissimo la mia biancheria intima. Faceva lui il bucato. 
Ho anche una raccolta incredibile di saponette profumate da mettere tra la biancheria ... 
Come sacchetti di lavanda del giardino ... sparsi in ogni armadio ... 



sienne


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ma è la sceneggiatura di un film di Muccino?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che non si dice... non rimpiangere o negare una cosa che ti ha fatto stare bene, che hai fatto perchè la volevi fare:up:


Una cosa che era meglio se evitavo di fare.
Una cosa che potevo benissimo fare a meno di fare.
Perchè non era così fondamentale.
Essere leale nei confronti di mio marito: questo si che è fondamentale.
Lui è la prima persona della mia vita, dopo i miei figli, of course.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Si lavanda anche io, li faccio ogni anno, ho tanta lavanda in giardino


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Se dice così adesso vuol dire che non le ha fatto bene a conti fatti


E' proprio questo lo sbaglio... pensare di aver sbagliato... Io vengo da un casino notevole... molto più complesso di quello che ho scritto in realtà sono stato benissimo, sono stato malissimo adesso ho trovato un discreto equilibrio...
Ma se mi chiedi con il senno di poi.. rifarei tutto sempre e comunque.. perchè in fondo qualunque cosa abbia fatto avevo bisogno di farlo altrimenti non l'avrei fatta.. indipendentemente dalle conseguenza


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ma è la sceneggiatura di un film di Muccino?


è una roba agghiacciante in effetti. Ma pensa te che cazzo si deve arrivare a giustificare nella vita e a chi ma soprattutto perchè.
Io alle volte ho paura di farmi le domande perchè poi dopo mi tocca anche di darmi delle risposte.
ah, oh.
sarò strana io.


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh, qui me l'aspettavo.
> Conversazione con lui:
> Io "sai che c'è chi pensa che tu in quei giorni non mi abbia voluta accanto, perché i tuoi di famiglia sono più importanti di me?"
> Lui ridacchiando: "e chi sono questi geni delle relazioni umane?"
> ...



Grande intortatore 
Un grande
Ma poi che ti importa certo che in un momento delicato vuoi un affetto vero vicino ci sta 
Tu sei altro libera e bbbellla come sei 
E secondo me molto coinvolta Se ti fai ste para e perdi tempo pure a mettere giù tutta sta manfrina x giustificare questo


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una roba agghiacciante in effetti. Ma pensa te che cazzo si deve arrivare a giustificare nella vita e a chi ma soprattutto perchè.
> Io alle volte ho paura di farmi le domande perchè poi dopo mi tocca anche di darmi delle risposte.
> ah, oh.
> sarò strana io.



'Sì cara, ho voluto accanto la mia ex moglie perche' e' molto piu' sensibile di te e mi lava le mutande'  che cacchio poteva rispondere di diverso??????

' come se io chiedessi a mio marito 'vero che non ti piaceva scopare la piccolina? ', ma no amore mio, era un enorme sacrificio ahahahah

Meglio smettere davvero di fare e farsi domande. :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una roba agghiacciante in effetti. Ma pensa te che cazzo si deve arrivare a giustificare nella vita e a chi ma soprattutto perchè.
> Io alle volte ho paura di farmi le domande perchè poi dopo mi tocca anche di darmi delle risposte.
> ah, oh.
> sarò strana io.


Quotone


----------



## Ecate (28 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> E' proprio questo lo sbaglio... *pensare di aver sbagliato*... Io vengo da un casino notevole... molto più complesso di quello che ho scritto in realtà sono stato benissimo, sono stato malissimo adesso ho trovato un discreto equilibrio...
> Ma se mi chiedi con il senno di poi.. rifarei tutto sempre e comunque.. perchè in fondo qualunque cosa abbia fatto avevo bisogno di farlo altrimenti non l'avrei fatta.. indipendentemente dalle conseguenza


Beh ognuno deve seguire la sua natura. Se sei epicureo sicuramente hai sbagliato a fare lo stoico. Tu forse hai pensato a credere di avere sbagliato.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ma è la sceneggiatura di un film di Muccino?


E' una registrazione. Dovevo metterci quello che non c'era perché ti piacesse? Vaffanculo.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una roba agghiacciante in effetti. Ma pensa te che cazzo si deve arrivare a giustificare nella vita e a chi ma soprattutto perchè.
> Io alle volte ho paura di farmi le domande perchè poi dopo mi tocca anche di darmi delle risposte.
> ah, oh.
> sarò strana io.


Ma tu adesso spiegami cosa c'è di agghiacciante. Ma cosa c'è di agghiacciante? Seria. Rispondi.


----------



## Domhet (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' una registrazione. Dovevo metterci quello che non c'era perché ti piacesse? Vaffanculo.



Non hai capito un cazzo, non mi stupisco. 

Bye!


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao

a me invece fa riflettere su come si pone chi tradisce verso l'altra parte ... 
Fantastica, riporta una realtà a molti sgradevole, ma in quello spiraglio molto reale. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cRG4ti3KuCA


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> GIUSTO. E ci ha visto così giusto! E sai anche che c'è? Che è bellissimo quando si è innamorati _abbandonarsi_. Di quello io avevo veramente bisogno. L'ho idolatrato? Sì l'ho idolatrato. Mi ha plagiata? Sì, meglio dire: mi ha ridato la vita e con quella una forma, un senso, un sistema. In questo sistema, il NOSTRO, il matrimonio non era contemplato. Di uno di vent'anni più di me, ma non solo per quello, ché è pieno di imbecilli a qualunque età, inutile dirlo, io mi sono *affidata*.
> E di quello avevo bisogno, non piacere, BISOGNO.
> Perché ho perso mio padre, che era il mio vero punto di riferimento da ragazzina? Forse. Probabile. Beh, l'amore ha molte strade. Ritrovare "mio padre" è stata la mia. Non va bene? Va bene a ME, perché è da quando c'è lui che io mi sento viva, forte, e persino inattaccabile.


Sì, ma sono cazzi tuoi. Io non voglio mica convincerti che hai sbagliato tutto o che. Se dura da quindici anni sto rapporto evidentemente lui ti ha, esattamente come dici, plagiata a suo uso e consumo. Se ne sei felice, se sei felice della tua vita, bella per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' una registrazione. Dovevo metterci quello che non c'era perché ti piacesse? Vaffanculo.


Più che altro avresti dovuto specificare che l'hai conosciuto su un forum di cinema.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me invece fa riflettere su come si pone chi tradisce verso l'altra parte ...
> Fantastica, riporta una realtà a molti sgradevole, ma in quello spiraglio molto reale.
> ...


Per nulla invece


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per nulla invece




Ciao

non ho espresso una regola. 
Poi la tua storia non è comparabile. Eravate entrambi impegnati ... completamente un'altra situazione. 
Ma lo abbiamo letto spesso ... chi prendeva la pillola blu, per fare lo stallone ... 
Chi raccontava di aver trovato la donna della propria vita 
ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho espresso una regola.
> Poi la tua storia non è comparabile. Eravate entrambi impegnati ... completamente un'altra situazione.
> ...


Mi riferivo a come lei parla della moglie e da come si pone su un livello superiore


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a come lei parla della moglie e da come si pone su un livello superiore



Ciao

da qualcosa si sarà alimentato questo sentire ... 
Forse, proprio da una certa esperienza che si è pure ripetuta ... 
Questo invece intendevo io ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> da qualcosa si sarà alimentato questo sentire ...
> Forse, proprio da una certa esperienza che si è pure ripetuta ...
> ...


Non ho capito


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito




Ciao

JB ha ripreso il pensiero che ho espresso senza spingendomi a tanto.
Lo avevo espresso più su un piano generale ... 



sienne


----------



## free (28 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io ancora non ho capito ,
> e non perché salta fuori solo qui...
> ma spesso lo sento dire ,
> perche si sul dire
> ...


quoto, e ho anche una mia spiegazione
dato che lavare etc. per uno o per due non cambia di molto, e di sicuro non vuol dire lavoro raddoppiato, ma solo un po' di lavoro in più, secondo me "ri-separare" la biancheria propria dall'altrui in questo tipo di descrizioni della quotidianità è un modo per immaginare qualcosa che non esiste nella realtà, e che serve a immaginarsi in un altro modo


----------



## passante (29 Ottobre 2015)

*ma perchè non facciamo*

ma perché non facciamo semplicemente che siamo tutti diversi e ognuno trova la felicità in un luogo tutto suo, magari incomprensibile ad altri? soprattutto negli affetti, poi...

mutande, lavatrici, solitudini, giuste distanze... ognuno il suo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma perché non facciamo semplicemente che siamo tutti diversi e ognuno trova la felicità in un luogo tutto suo, magari incomprensibile ad altri? soprattutto negli affetti, poi...
> 
> mutande, lavatrici, solitudini, giuste distanze... ognuno il suo.


Va bene  buonanotte PAssy


----------



## passante (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va bene  buonanotte PAssy


 sono stato antipatico? buona notte


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma perché non facciamo semplicemente che siamo tutti diversi e ognuno trova la felicità in un luogo tutto suo, magari incomprensibile ad altri? soprattutto negli affetti, poi...
> 
> mutande, lavatrici, solitudini, giuste distanze... ognuno il suo.



Però discutiamo.
Forse non hai seguito tutto.
Il problema è che qualcuno si attribuisce di vivere intensamente, non come gli altri sono piatti e squallidi.
E questo ha naturalmente suscitato qualche reazione.


----------



## passante (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però discutiamo.
> Forse non hai seguito tutto.
> Il problema è che qualcuno si attribuisce di vivere intensamente, non come gli altri sono piatti e squallidi.
> E questo ha naturalmente suscitato qualche reazione.



dicevo a tutti, infatti


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però discutiamo.
> Forse non hai seguito tutto.
> Il problema è che qualcuno si attribuisce di vivere intensamente, non come gli altri sono piatti e squallidi.
> E questo ha naturalmente suscitato qualche reazione.


Ma dove avete letto che ho detto che la vita di altri è piatta e squallida? 

Scusate, ma devo tornare alla questione delle mutande, perché è cruciale, funzionando da esempio. Lo so che la lavatrice fa lei, si butta dentro tutto e via. Il punto è che ciascuno di noi due DESIDERA ardentemente farsi il proprio bucato da sé. Se non capite la ragione fondamentale per cui soprattutto LUI vuole farsi il proprio bucato da sé, certo non capite niente.


----------



## sienne (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio caso è un po' diverso. Io non convivo neanche con il mio compagno di vita, sebbene per me lo sia, a tutti gli effetti. Nessuna lavatrice da caricare per due, niente figli.
> Il mio amante, sposato, è invece appunto marito e padre. Se mai mi fosse frullato in capo di volerlo tutto intero, sarebbe stato per avere una banalissima e *piatta *normalità di lavatrici, serate alla tv e simili.
> Per fortuna sono abbastanza saggia da evitare accuratamente questo tipo di trappole, distanti dal mio carattere, che ha bisogno più che tutto di libertà. Non sono garantita contro la sofferenza nemmeno così, ma almeno non vado a cercarmela.
> I vostri ragionamenti li applico al mio amante. Lui è il mio amante, ma prima di tutto è un amico da più di vent'anni, ed è un ex, sfanculato da me ai tempi. In potenza, questa nostra relazione ha i caratteri del "finché morte non ci separi". Nessuno di noi due ha un qualche interesse a farla diventare pubblica. E' amore? Bah. Ci diamo molta intimità, non ci facciamo che bene, sorridiamo e ridiamo spesso. La vita è questo, mica le lavatrici.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma dove avete letto che ho detto che la vita di altri è piatta e squallida?
> 
> Scusate, ma devo tornare alla questione delle mutande, perché è cruciale, funzionando da esempio. Lo so che la lavatrice fa lei, si butta dentro tutto e via. Il punto è che ciascuno di noi due DESIDERA ardentemente farsi il proprio bucato da sé. Se non capite la ragione fondamentale per cui soprattutto LUI vuole farsi il proprio bucato da sé, certo non capite niente.



Ciao

vediamo di capire dove sta il malinteso. 

Nella frase in rosso sopra leggo soprattutto che chi sceglie di prendersi un uomo per intero, finisce con condurre una vita piatta ... che è caratterizzata da lavatrici, TV ed altro. Poi concludi affermando che tutto ciò non è la vita, bensì ben altro. 

Sinceramente, non lo leggo riferito ad una tua scelta, ma come affermazioni generiche per chi sceglie diversamente da te. Questo lo leggo come un giudizio verso chi ha scelto di essere moglie. 

Ho letto lo scambio con Fiammetta. Apparentemente c'è un malinteso. Infatti la mia replica era che non è la scelta che rende una persona piatta, ma la personalità che ha a prescindere dalle scelte che prende una persona. Tu lo hai confermato e così non ho più risposto per capire dove non ho capito. Ma devi ammettere, che per come ti sei espressa si può capire diversamente ... infatti, è accaduto. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sono stato antipatico? buona notte


No,  sei er mejo!  Se solo preferissi noi donne


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vediamo di capire dove sta il malinteso.
> 
> ...


Grazie, sei preziosa. Allora: il mio amante è stato sulle prime seducente PROPRIO perché sulla carta offriva un tipo di esperienza -la sua- completamente diversa da quella che avevo avuto fino a quel momento, e cioè una vita regolata dalle consuetudini della convivenza fissa, della condivisione perenne degli spazi, degli oggetti, una vita di tipo "matrimoniale". Siccome non l'ho provata, l'avrei provata con lui. Le nuove esperienze tendono a instillare in me molto entusiasmo, sulle prime. Però nei fatti, quando all'inizio mi disse che aveva intenzione di mettere a soqquadro la sua vita, mi sono spaventata molto. Non escludo che arrivi un giorno in cui succederà, ma il dolore che avrebbe provocato lo sconquasso, non valeva la scommessa che sarebbe stata una buona idea. In effetti, non è che la vita che lui fa è piatta, piuttosto mi pare che, rispetto al mio compagno, lui sia piuttosto piatto. Ma una vita di convivenza col mio compagno non la auspico ugualmente. Insomma, probabilmente non fa per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vediamo di capire dove sta il malinteso.
> 
> ...


Quototi, buondi bellezza


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma dove avete letto che ho detto che la vita di altri è piatta e squallida?
> 
> Scusate, ma devo tornare alla questione delle mutande, perché è cruciale, funzionando da esempio. Lo so che la lavatrice fa lei, si butta dentro tutto e via. Il punto è che ciascuno di noi due DERA uardentemente farsi il proprio bucato da sé. Se non capite la ragione fondamentale per cui soprattutto LUI vuole farsi il proprio bucato da sé, certo non capite niente.


Cosa c'è da capire? Non credo possa essere una dichiarazione di indipendenza,  sarebbe un limite... L'altra opzione non è profumata quindi non la contemplo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto, e ho anche una mia spiegazione
> dato che lavare etc. per uno o per due non cambia di molto, e di sicuro non vuol dire lavoro raddoppiato, ma solo un po' di lavoro in più, secondo me "ri-separare" la biancheria propria dall'altrui in questo tipo di descrizioni della quotidianità è un modo per immaginare qualcosa che non esiste nella realtà, e che serve a immaginarsi in un altro modo


free, volete figli?


----------



## Ecate (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vediamo di capire dove sta il malinteso.
> 
> ...


ecco, condivido ogni parola

sienne ha spiegato e illustrato con pazienza ciò che emerge tra le righe.

fantastica ha poi aggiunto dei post che hanno completato il tutto

certamente la situazione è appagante e piena e ricca di scambi emotivi tra te, fantastica e il tuo compagno di vita, sennò non sarebbe durata così tanto

e avete entrambi i vostri bisogni profondi
i vostri nodi antichi
che vi hanno indicato questa strada e invitati a questa vita relazionale

mai mi permetterei di dire che sei o siete brutte persone per questo, neanche se il tuo lui fosse mio papà o mio marito

(eventualmente lo penserei di lui, tuoni e fulmini, soprattutto se venissi a conoscenza in qualche modo della teoria per cui io sono la mutandòfora che accudisce mentre la Vita è altrove, laddove può essere Adesso perché non c'è Mutanda organizzativa ad intralciare la fruizione del Presente)

il nodo non è qui

il nodo sa nel fatto che non si può fare la quadratura del cerchio, neanche con mille mila anni di analisi e neanche con la più elaborata teoria da cruscanti del quotidiano.

La quadratura del cerchio è impossibile e i cerchi hanno memoria elastica, resilienza per usare una parola in voga e che mi sta sui marròns. Quei moti che sono stati interpretati come arroganza verso le mogli,
quegli sfoghi di gas sotto pressione (C'hai le valvole buone ma il gas deve uscire in un modo o nell'altro) mi dicono che ti è stata raccontata dal tuo (?) uomo sceltissimo e immenso prima che tu te la raccontassi ripetendotela. E questo fa di te una persona che è stata fragile e che non ha ricomposto la sua crepa
certo che per te è giusto così
ma è giusto così perché è andata così e adesso realisticamente non può che andare così 
ma autodeterminazione in questo non ne vedo 
è forse questo che porta pressione
non è un male avere una leggenda fondatrice nella coppia ma
la leggenda che fa quadrare il cerchio ottunde e crea pressione
e questa impalcatura talvolta vacilla
e quando vacilla...
fa male male male anche se forse un quotidiano integrale veramente non fa per te e ti avrebbe fatto ancora più male


----------



## Ecate (29 Ottobre 2015)

Perdonatemi scrivo dal telefono
:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara fiammetta,
> non so dove vedi che "cerco consensi", visto che appunto non ne azzecco una per farmi benvolere qui dentro.
> Ti ringrazio dell'osservazione, comunque! Ad ogni modo, il fatto è che come altri qui, ho delle convinzioni (e per fortuna, direi), e le esprimo con un certo vigore (ma fino a oggi mi sono contenuta!), che è del mio carattere, e si vede dallla scrittura. Non posso essere diplomatica, non mi riesce, sono incapace proprio. Trovo che sia normale e anche fruttuoso che ci sia qualcuno che non ha la stessa esperienza né fa le stesse scelte della maggioranza; ma siccome sono minoranza, quando dico la mia sembra di un altro colore, solo perché il contesto è questo, non perché io sia "speciale".


Raramente punto il dito senza dare possibilità di altre scelte. Al momento e non per diatribe tra noi due ma soltanto per lettura dei post vari posso affermare che sei quello che sei, sei speciale come chiunque, soltanto che sei diversa. Un diversità che molto probabilmente è quella differenza che raramente si capisce negli altri, una differenza da allontanare immediatamente, all'istante. Ma siamo in un forum non nella realtà e la differenza qua dentro la fai tu, nelle tue idee malamente espresse, e ripeto, discriminanti e molto offensive. Sono sicuro che non te ne rendi conto, o ci spero, ma quello che ne viene fuori è soltanto un patetico tentativo di volersi affermare attraverso il virtuale in una realtà che se sta bene a te sta bene anche a me o agli altri se gli sta bene. Quindi per non continuare un linguaggio che cerca di somigliare al tuo, continuo nella mia maniera: mavatteneafanculo perchè volente o nolente nel momento in cui offendi coscientemente o incoscientemente, io starò qua a fare la parte di Ultimo. Anche se non te ne frega un cazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> ecco, condivido ogni parola
> 
> sienne ha spiegato e illustrato con pazienza ciò che emerge tra le righe.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che fare la top model non è per me perché non sono un tipo superficiale e poi tutti quei soldi mi avrebbero creato problemi di investimento.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che fare la top model non è per me perché non sono un tipo superficiale e poi tutti quei soldi mi avrebbero creato problemi di investimento.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> GIUSTO. E ci ha visto così giusto! E sai anche che c'è? Che è bellissimo quando si è innamorati _abbandonarsi_. Di quello io avevo veramente bisogno. L'ho idolatrato? Sì l'ho idolatrato. Mi ha plagiata? Sì, meglio dire: mi ha ridato la vita e con quella una forma, un senso, un sistema. In questo sistema, il NOSTRO, il matrimonio non era contemplato. Di uno di vent'anni più di me, ma non solo per quello, ché è pieno di imbecilli a qualunque età, inutile dirlo, io mi sono *affidata*.
> E di quello avevo bisogno, non piacere, BISOGNO.
> Perché ho perso mio padre, che era il mio vero punto di riferimento da ragazzina? Forse. Probabile. Beh, l'amore ha molte strade. Ritrovare "mio padre" è stata la mia. Non va bene? Va bene a ME, perché è da quando c'è lui che io mi sento viva, forte, e persino inattaccabile.


Si, alcuni la chiamano psicopatia.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma perché non facciamo semplicemente che siamo tutti diversi e ognuno trova la felicità in un luogo tutto suo, magari incomprensibile ad altri? soprattutto negli affetti, poi...
> 
> mutande, lavatrici, solitudini, giuste distanze... ognuno il suo.


Nel momento in cui si offende in maniera esagerata riservando a se stessi il giusto modo di comportamento nella propria vita, oltre che offendere ci si pone in un gradino più alto che esiste soltanto nel suo immaginario.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma tu adesso spiegami cosa c'è di agghiacciante. Ma cosa c'è di agghiacciante? Seria. Rispondi.


Madonna te lo devo pure spiegare.
Sei agghiacciante tu che gli chiedi perchè noi ti abbiamo fatto venire un dubbio.
E' agghiacciante lui che ti risponde, perchè io ti avrei mandata a quel paese dato che chiedevi perchè altri ti avevano fatto venire il dubbio.
E' agghiacciante che tu ancora cerchi di dimostrare in maniera spasmodica a noi cose di cui non ti abbiamo affatto chiesto conto.
Ma più di tutto è agghiacciante la tua immaturità ed il fatto che tu non ti renda affatto conto che quello che scrivi non ha affatto l'effetto che vorresti.
Piuttosto il contrario direi.
E guarda, non volevo più scrivere in merito a questo tuo insensato tentativo di dipingere la tua vita ideale, fatta solo di cose belle e di fatiche scansate in contrapposizione a tutti quei poveretti che non se la sanno godere perchè non hanno, loro, gli strumenti per farlo e quando stanno sul divano non si beano di quanto sono pieni perchè mi pareva persino accanimento.
Il problema è che ha ragione Ultimo: sei volgare.
Sei volgare nella tua superficialità e nel disprezzo che hai per il tuo prossimo, nella scarsa considerazione per l'intelligenza altrui, sei volgare nella tua ansia di farti invidiare senza riuscirci, sei volgare nella sostanza.
E a me la volgarità della sostanza da noia. 
Mi spiace, ma hai fatto la domanda, pareva brutto non rispondere.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' per dire che ci sono mille modi per occuparsi dell'altro, quando si vive insieme.
> Anche se tu non lavi le mutande. E neanche io. Anzi io non faccio neanche le lavatrici....


certo che ci sono mille modi 
per occuparsi dell'altro...
ma il sottolineare che gli si lavano le mutande...
non ha senso ...
sarebbe meglio sottolineare
che è la moglie che si occupa di lui amorevolmente 
quando è malato ...
portandogli con cura le medicine...
capisci


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però di solito si separa : bianco dal colorato, tessuti diversi ( seta o lana) mica maschio e femmina  ... Tutto bene l'erede?


e cara mia...le mode son cambiate...

tutto bene...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto, e ho anche una mia spiegazione
> dato che lavare etc. per uno o per due non cambia di molto, e di sicuro non vuol dire lavoro raddoppiato, ma solo un po' di lavoro in più, secondo me "ri-separare" la biancheria propria dall'altrui in questo tipo di descrizioni della quotidianità è un modo per immaginare qualcosa che non esiste nella realtà, e che serve a immaginarsi in un altro modo


auguri!!
ho letto solo ora l'annuncio...


----------



## Ecate (29 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque
le teorie che fantastica ha assorbito e digerito
le reazioni allergiche che suscitano - anche in me, lo ammetto
mi ricordano molto quanto accadde con Diletta, anche se ci sono delle differenze fondamentali, di contenuto
Ma neanche poi così tanto
cambia la visuale
il paraculismo maschile resta sempre lo stesso
e la liberazione della donna è veramente abortita se è ancora possibile far ricacciare giù lacrime e rabbia ad una donna raccontandole di essere la preferita


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> ecco, condivido ogni parola
> 
> sienne ha spiegato e illustrato con pazienza ciò che emerge tra le righe.
> 
> ...


Mi inchino. Questo sì che è materia per me. Grazie.


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi inchino. Questo sì che è materia per me. Grazie.


forse semplicemente tu, anche se non sei single, preferisci non convivere


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse semplicemente tu, anche se non sei single, preferisci non convivere


Semplicemente sì.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse semplicemente tu, anche se non sei single, preferisci non convivere


Secondo te se avesse detto questo qualcuno avebbe battuto ciglio?


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo te se avesse detto questo qualcuno avebbe battuto ciglio?


secondo me il fatto è che ci sono modi di vivere che sembrano come reclamare una giustificazione da dare
basterebbe non imbarcarsi a provare a dare giustificazioni


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me il fatto è che ci sono modi di vivere che sembrano come reclamare una giustificazione da dare
> basterebbe non imbarcarsi a provare a dare giustificazioni


basterebbe non mettersi su un piedistallo e guardare gli altri come dei cretini che non hanno capito un cazzo della vita


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madonna te lo devo pure spiegare.
> Sei agghiacciante tu che gli chiedi perchè noi ti abbiamo fatto venire un dubbio.
> E' agghiacciante lui che ti risponde, perchè io ti avrei mandata a quel paese dato che chiedevi perchè altri ti avevano fatto venire il dubbio.
> E' agghiacciante che tu ancora cerchi di dimostrare in maniera spasmodica a noi cose di cui non ti abbiamo affatto chiesto conto.
> ...


Io non cerco l'effetto. Non aspiro ai vostri abbracci e incensamenti. Non metto in contrapposizione una presunta vita di splendore ad altre di presunto squallore. Io mi guardo intorno e leggo questo forum da anni, ormai. 
Quando sono arrivata qui ero in botta, mi avete aiutato, anche se non vi ho chiesto qualcosa che dopo un annetto che stavo qui; sono rimasta perché mi piace quello che scrivete, questo significa che non vi considero degli squallidi. 
Certo, non mi sono innamorata di voi e non faccio niente per compiacervi, come ben si vede dai risultati quando parlo di me, perché non me ne frega nulla di piacervi. 
Certo, mi faccio due domande: cioè mi domando perché nella mia vita reale le persone non solo si fidano di me e si affezionano a me, ma anche si appoggiano a me, mentre qui sono circondata da diffidenza e astio. Quando parlo di vita reale, parlo di persone che sanno tutto di me, cioè che hanno anche i dati schietti, come voi, della mia duplice relazione. 
Mi domando anche perché non rispondete mai nel merito di quello che scrivo, ma ne fate uso per definirmi nei modi peggiori che vi vengono in mente. Mi domando cosa vi fa saltare sempre la mosca al naso: c'è chi ha la pazienza di domandare, c'è chi ha la paziena di riflettere, c'è chi vede rosso e carica a testa bassa. 
Quello che tu trovi agghiacciante, e quell'altro trova da Muccino, io lo so bello, ma ho voluto quella conversazione che ho riportato, perché vi stimo quel tanto da non voler lasciar cadere l'apodittica affermazione di Farfalla e pazientemente (io, molto molto paziente) smentirla. Quella conversazione a me fa testimonianza di una cura e di un'attenzione nei miei confronti (e io nei suoi, giacché appunto mi ero adoperata perché venisse qui a farsi opearare) senza pari.
Il vostro sguardo malizioso invece riesce a leggere inganni e perversioni laddove c'è limpidezza di linee di comportamento. 
Fatevi due domande anche voi.


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> basterebbe non mettersi su un piedistallo e guardare gli altri come dei cretini che non hanno capito un cazzo della vita


non essere così severa, la Fanta è un po' melodrammatica, le piace fare cinema
secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo te se avesse detto questo qualcuno avebbe battuto ciglio?


Ma cosa vuoi che batta? Non ha capito una minchia di quello che sienne gli ha scritto, non ha capito una beata minchia di ciò che gli altri scrivono. S'impunta su quello che ha in testa senza confrontarsi se non con se stessa per darsi ragione! 

Battere le ciglia? si quello credo che sappia farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non cerco l'effetto. Non aspiro ai vostri abbracci e incensamenti. Non metto in contrapposizione una presunta vita di splendore ad altre di presunto squallore. Io mi guardo intorno e leggo questo forum da anni, ormai.
> Quando sono arrivata qui ero in botta, mi avete aiutato, anche se non vi ho chiesto qualcosa che dopo un annetto che stavo qui; sono rimasta perché mi piace quello che scrivete, questo significa che non vi considero degli squallidi.
> Certo, non mi sono innamorata di voi e non faccio niente per compiacervi, come ben si vede dai risultati quando parlo di me, perché non me ne frega nulla di piacervi.
> Certo, mi faccio due domande: *cioè mi domando perché nella mia vita reale le persone non solo si fidano di me e si affezionano a me, ma anche si appoggiano a me, mentre qui sono circondata da diffidenza e astio.* Quando parlo di vita reale, parlo di persone che sanno tutto di me, cioè che hanno anche i dati schietti, come voi, della mia duplice relazione.
> ...


Forse perchè non sanno che davanti sei carina e gentile e dietro dici le peggio cose?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non essere così severa, la Fanta è un po' melodrammatica, le piace fare cinema
> secondo me


Non mi piace questo genere di cinema soprattutto fatto da lei......


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non cerco l'effetto. Non aspiro ai vostri abbracci e incensamenti. Non metto in contrapposizione una presunta vita di splendore ad altre di presunto squallore. Io mi guardo intorno e leggo questo forum da anni, ormai.
> Quando sono arrivata qui ero in botta, mi avete aiutato, anche se non vi ho chiesto qualcosa che dopo un annetto che stavo qui; sono rimasta perché mi piace quello che scrivete, questo significa che non vi considero degli squallidi.
> Certo, non mi sono innamorata di voi e non faccio niente per compiacervi, come ben si vede dai risultati quando parlo di me, perché non me ne frega nulla di piacervi.
> Certo, mi faccio due domande: cioè mi domando perché nella mia vita reale le persone non solo si fidano di me e si affezionano a me, ma anche si appoggiano a me, mentre qui sono circondata da diffidenza e astio. Quando parlo di vita reale, parlo di persone che sanno tutto di me, cioè che hanno anche i dati schietti, come voi, della mia duplice relazione.
> ...


ciao Fantastica, scusa se mi permetto, probabilmente della mia opinione nemmeno ti importa, figurati, però siamo su un forum, quindi..

Io sono semi nuova  quindi non ho nè pregiudizi, nè preconcetti nè tantomeno qualcosa contro di te... Posso dirti da fuori, (cioè da arrivata da poco) che "l'astio e la diffidenza" di cui tu parli ti arrivano, secondo me, perchè sei provocatoria.

Sono sincera, tu sei molto provocatoria. Dopo il famigerrimo cenagate - di cui non voglio parlare, perchè io non c'ero, non vi conosco e lungi da me intromettermi - tu sai benissimo che ci sono dei tasti dolenti, e puntualmente, ciclicamente, quando la situazione sembra sedata, fai scivolare qua e là, en passant, qualche cosa che riporti alla mente quella discussione.

perchè?

allo stesso modo, sai benissimo - perchè a mio parere sei una donna intelligente - che ci sono tematiche che urtano e tu le rinfocoli, sempre. come ad esempio il disprezzo nei confronti della moglie del tuo amante.

Io non ho nulla contro di te, non mi stai per niente antipatica e ti ho anche sempre letta  quindi ti dico la mia opinione da "esterna", ecco...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse perchè non sanno che davanti sei carina e gentile e dietro dici le peggio cose?


Prima era carinasquisitabravapersonabravapersona, poi dopo lo scandalo-mp un "cesso insignificante", poi adesso ancora "carina e gentile". Qui c'è un'orda di morti di figa che vuole delle indicazioni circostanziate e oggettive.
Per cortesia, potreste dirimere la vexata quaestio?


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi piace questo genere di cinema soprattutto fatto da lei......


vabbè...è che tu non capisci nemmeno le meraviglie del vivere da punkabbestia, temo


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse perchè non sanno che davanti sei carina e gentile e dietro dici le peggio cose?



Quando ci furono questi discorsi leggevo e ci stavo un po male per il trattamento riservato a fantastica, ma ora devo dire che la risposta che gli hai dato oltre che REALE visto che proviene da una cena in cui vi siete conosciuti, dovrebbe chiudere tutte le risposte da parte di fantastica ed andarsene a fare in culo. 

Brava farfalla!!


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè...è che tu non capisci nemmeno le meraviglie del vivere da punkabbestia, temo


:risata:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Prima era carinasquisitabravapersonabravapersona, poi dopo lo scandalo-mp un "cesso insignificante", poi adesso ancora "carina e gentile". Qui c'è un'orda di morti di figa che vuole delle indicazioni circostanziate e oggettive.
> Per cortesia, potreste dirimere la vexata quaestio?


Carina e squisita per me mai. Sono sempre stata diffidente leggendola. Alla cena non le ho parlato (solo perchè eravamo lontane). Lei mi è venuta incontro e baci e abbracci e poi il famoso mp.
Quindi alla domanda perchè fuori mi amano e qui no, la risposta è, magari non sanno che hai due facce.
Cesso insignificante non mi sono mai permessa di definirla. Certo mi aspettavo dai suoi discorsi il suo avatar e invece ho visto una donna "normale" nè più nè meno.
E non c'è nulla di anormale in questo, figurati detto da me che ormai sono l'ippopotamo rosa del forum ma diventa la conferma della falsità quando ti sei dipenta per mesi come la cinquantenne a cui nemmeno i suoi studenti sanno resistere (per altro episodio che avevo già definito fuori da ogni commento possibile)


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè...è che tu non capisci nemmeno le meraviglie del vivere da punkabbestia, temo


Ho detto che non mi piace non che non lo capisco


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Fantastica, scusa se mi permetto, probabilmente della mia opinione nemmeno ti importa, figurati, però siamo su un forum, quindi..
> 
> Io sono semi nuova  quindi non ho nè pregiudizi, nè preconcetti nè tantomeno qualcosa contro di te... Posso dirti da fuori, (cioè da arrivata da poco) che "l'astio e la diffidenza" di cui tu parli ti arrivano, secondo me, perchè sei provocatoria.
> 
> ...



Se ti puo' servire dava anche del cretino al suo amante,  poi si è ricreduta!  Mah!

Per me è.  Squallido chiunque, oltre a scopare o farsi scopare,  da una/uno impegnato poi osa anche solo nominare l'altro,  figuriamoci parlarne male.

Ma fatti chi ti pare, abbi almeno la decenza di non intrometterti nel resto della sua vita.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Ottobre 2015)

Vabbè ma non si può delegittimare a priori qualsiasi cosa scriva Fantasica *in quanto*  scritto da Fantastica. Altrimenti si abbia il coraggio di bannarla per manifesta incompatibilità e stop.


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non si può delegittimare a priori qualsiasi cosa scriva Fantasica *in quanto*  scritto da Fantastica. Altrimenti si abbia il coraggio di bannarla per manifesta incompatibilità e stop.


osti non basterebbe non leggere e non rispondere?
per chi la ritiene incompatibile


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non si può delegittimare a priori qualsiasi cosa scriva Fantasica *in quanto*  scritto da Fantastica. Altrimenti si abbia il coraggio di bannarla per manifesta incompatibilità e stop.


Deligittimare in che senso?
Se mi dai della cretina tra le righe perchè convivo e quindi ho una vita piatta e triste mi sento di poterti mandare a cagare allegramente.
Ti assicuro che il giorno che scrive qualcosa che condivido (ed è successo:scared non avrò alcun motivo per non quotarla
Non mi è mai sfiorato il pensiero che potesse essere bannata, anche perchè mi sembra che ci siano utenti che la apprezzano, e indipendentemente da questo non vedo i motivi perchè lei come me non possa scrivere qui.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Fantastica, scusa se mi permetto, probabilmente della mia opinione nemmeno ti importa, figurati, però siamo su un forum, quindi..
> 
> Io sono semi nuova  quindi non ho nè pregiudizi, nè preconcetti nè tantomeno qualcosa contro di te... Posso dirti da fuori, (cioè da arrivata da poco) che "l'astio e la diffidenza" di cui tu parli ti arrivano, secondo me, perchè sei provocatoria.
> 
> ...


Grazie ban!
Non so troppo stare a far gruppo, purtroppo, nemmeno nella realtà, questo è un mio assoluto limite; mi piacciono i rapporti a due, perché si va in quel caso necessariamente un po' (un po') più in profondità. 
Per me questo forum è uno spazio di libera espressione, per chiunque, prezioso per questo. Se dovessi trattenere le dita dalla tastiera per il timore di offendere qualche sensibilità, questo non sarebbe più un luogo dove si possono produrre RIFLESSIONI, ma qualcosa d'altro: un gruppo di aiuto, un gruppo di allegri compagnoni, un gruppo di amici, insomma, ci sta ANCHE questo, ma non mi pare la funzione più importante di uno spazio virtuale che ha per tema il tradimento. Non pare a me, eh... Poi, ripeto, va benissimo, per carità, facciano tutti quello che vogliono, appunto: liberi.
Però sembra che per qualcuno ormai questo spazio non sia più uno spazio di riflessione su di sé (quello che è per me), ma SOLO uno spazio di gestione delle riflessioni SUGLI altri, oppure del giudizio sugli altri. Ecco, questo scivolamento, consolidato per alcuni, mi pare innnestare un disequilibrio che poi provoca l'incapacità di sollevarsi un poco sopra e leggere ciò che c'è scritto per ciò che c'è scritto, senza affannarsi a ritagliare i panni addosso a chi ha scritto.
Non so se sono stata abbastanza chiara. Nel caso mi scuso.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Deligittimare in che senso?
> Se mi dai della cretina tra le righe perchè convivo e quindi ho una vita piatta e triste mi sento di poterti mandare a cagare allegramente.
> Ti assicuro che il giorno che scrive qualcosa che condivido (ed è successo:scared non avrò alcun motivo per non quotarla
> Non mi è mai sfiorato il pensiero che potesse essere bannata, anche perchè mi sembra che ci siano utenti che la apprezzano, e indipendentemente da questo non vedo i motivi perchè lei come me non possa scrivere qui.


Scusa, Farfalla. Ma io non ho mai immaginato (neanche immaginato!!) che tu avessi una vita piatta e triste. MAI. E non lo penso di nessuno qui. Perché non conosco le vostre vite, non mi permetterei.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non si può delegittimare a priori qualsiasi cosa scriva Fantasica *in quanto*  scritto da Fantastica. Altrimenti si abbia il coraggio di bannarla per manifesta incompatibilità e stop.



Guarda president di questagrancoppoladiminchia, nelle battute che fai spesso mi fai sorridere, attieniti alle battute ed evita commenti seri. 

Delegittimare cosa scemo!!!?? cosa?? 

Che cazzo sta delegittimando chi e che cosa? 

Fantastica ha commesso l'ennesima minchiata e farfalla l'ha sputtanata su situazioni che fantastica ha parlato, cioè di realtà e sulla realtà farfalla ha risposto.

Ed infine, eventualmente la parola giusta non è delegittimare ma invalidare. In pratica ancora una volta si è messo in risalto quanto fantastica se la racconti a se stessa e prova a raccontarcela anche a noi.


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non si può delegittimare a priori qualsiasi cosa scriva Fantasica *in quanto*  scritto da Fantastica. Altrimenti si abbia il coraggio di bannarla per manifesta incompatibilità e stop.



PER ME puo' scrivere quello che le pare, ma se scrive cose che per me sono  cazzate  lo rimarco.

BEN PRIMA della famosa cena riguardo alle sue  critiche contro  tutte le mogli prese solo da lavatrici e manicaretti lo ribadivo.

inoltre le sfugge pure che stanno cambiando molto i rapporti tra uomo e donna e le casalinghe sono merce  rara.

Premesso che se una donna sta volentieri in casa,  per scelta o per cause di forza maggiore, ha tutta la mia ammirazione.

Criticare poi la moglie del suo amante e frequentarla e' meschino.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa, Farfalla. Ma io non ho mai immaginato (neanche immaginato!!) che tu avessi una vita piatta e triste. MAI. E non lo penso di nessuno qui. Perché non conosco le vostre vite, non mi permetterei.


Se descrivi la convivenza in un certo modo chi convive poco poco si sente preso in causa. 
Si vede che scrivi quello che non pensi e per certi versi potrebbe essere anche positivo
E sinceramente di tornare indietro e quotare i tuoi messaggi non ne ho voglia


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se descrivi la convivenza in un certo modo chi convive poco poco si sente preso in causa.
> Si vede che scrivi quello che non pensi e per certi versi potrebbe essere anche positivo
> E sinceramente di tornare indietro e quotare i tuoi messaggi non ne ho voglia


Ho capito e ti risparmio la fatica. Però, abbi pazienza, non puoi prendere sul personale delle cose che non sono affatto pensate e scritte per qualcuno in particolare. Se mi esprimo con una certa sicurezza, non è perché credo di avere in tasca la ricetta della vita felice, nessuno ce l'ha, e chi sono per averla, voglio dire.
Se mi esprimo con una certa sicurezza, quando lo faccio, -non sempre, ammetti-, è perché a una certa età si raggiungono delle sicurezze, si ha un'opinione piuttosto salda. Anche tu ce l'hai della tua vita, bene così. Ci si confronta, non c'è bisogno di aggredire chi è diverso, lo si può inviatare a domandarsi se la sua versione sia così come la presenta, che è un altra cosa rispetto all'aggressione. 
Per esempio, il post di Ecate più su è molto duro nei miei confronti, ma non è un'aggressione, è un pensiero che mi dà spunto per meditare, è un post che mi fa pensare, che mi mette in discussione. Per dire che non sono così ottusamente aggrappata alla mia versione, solo ben salda. E' un po' diverso.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda president di questagrancoppoladiminchia, nelle battute che fai spesso mi fai sorridere, attieniti alle battute ed evita commenti seri.
> 
> Delegittimare cosa scemo!!!?? cosa??
> 
> ...


Premesso che cambiare idea è legittimo, mi permetto di ricordarti che tu eri il cane scodinzolante di Fantastica. Bastava che lei ti tirasse due croccantini virtuali e subito partivi con il tuo viscido e sgrammaticato ringhio verso chiunque la criticasse. Quindi decenza vorrebbe che ora ti astenessi dal proporti quale integerrimo pasdaran anti-Fantastica.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho capito e ti risparmio la fatica. Però, abbi pazienza, non puoi prendere sul personale delle cose che non sono affatto pensate e scritte per qualcuno in particolare. Se mi esprimo con una certa sicurezza, non è perché credo di avere in tasca la ricetta della vita felice, nessuno ce l'ha, e chi sono per averla, voglio dire.
> Se mi esprimo con una certa sicurezza, quando lo faccio, -non sempre, ammetti-, è perché a una certa età si raggiungono delle sicurezze, si ha un'opinione piuttosto salda. Anche tu ce l'hai della tua vita, bene così. Ci si confronta, non c'è bisogno di aggredire chi è diverso, lo si può inviatare a domandarsi se la sua versione sia così come la presenta, che è un altra cosa rispetto all'aggressione.
> Per esempio, il post di Ecate più su è molto duro nei miei confronti, ma non è un'aggressione, è un pensiero che mi dà spunto per meditare, è un post che mi fa pensare, che mi mette in discussione. Per dire che non sono così ottusamente aggrappata alla mia versione, solo ben salda. E' un po' diverso.


Fantastica ora non cercare di farmi passare per scema. Ippopotamo si ma scema no.
Io ho la mia opinione e tu la tua ma io non ho scritto che chi vive come te fa una vita triste o piatta. Non ho denigrato il tuo modo di vivere perchè non ho motivo per farlo. Sei serena? SI? allora è la vita giusta per te. 
Qui l'unica che aggredisce e offende sei tu. Poi scattano le risposte, sicuramente con qualche pregiudizio che ti sei guadagnata ampiamente.
Ed è vero che dai l'impressione della volpe e l'uva. 
E visto che le cose io le dico in faccia, tu un po meno, ho la netta sensazione che hai fatto di necessità virtù.
niente di male basta ammetterlo. io nel mio quotidiano lo faccio
E tanto per chiuderla. Quando ti ho detto del tuo "compagno" te l'ho detto proprio perchè proprio come è successo a te quando il mio amante è stato male ha scelto chi avere al suo fianco. In quel momento voleva sua moglie. La differenza, che io ho apprezzato molto, è che per me è stato chiarissimo tanto che non ha dovuto nemmeno dirmelo. Tu invece cerchi sempre di fare la protagonista anche quando purtroppo non lo sei. 
Non lo sei nella vita del tuo amante e non lo sei totalmente nemmeno con il tuo "compagno" che ha scelto a te, in un momento difficile, la ex moglie. 
 MA ripeto sei tu che parli dal tuo piedistallo sul quale ti assicuro tu come nessuno ha motivo di stare.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ;1627003[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]*Premesso che cambiare idea è legittimo*,[/B] mi permetto di ricordarti che tu eri il cane scodinzolante di Fantastica. Bastava che lei ti tirasse due croccantini virtuali e subito partivi con il tuo viscido e sgrammaticato ringhio verso chiunque la criticasse. Quindi decenza vorrebbe che ora ti astenessi dal proporti quale integerrimo pasdaran anti-Fantastica.


Premesso che di tutto mi si può accusare ma non di cane scodinzolante, basterebbe leggere il neretto sopra per andartene a fanculo. 

Sullo sgrammaticato hai ragione. Meglio sgrammaticato che grammaticalmente perfetto e così vigliacco da appigliarsi  a ciò per cercare di ferire qualcuno che sa esattamente di essere sgrammaticato. Poi caro sono pareri soggettivi eh.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> il nodo non è qui
> 
> il nodo sa nel fatto che non si può fare la quadratura del cerchio, neanche con mille mila anni di analisi e neanche con la più elaborata teoria da cruscanti del quotidiano.
> 
> ...


Anche a me "resilienza" è parola leggermente repellente
Tu metti il ditino (che immagino sottile e lungo e adornato da un bell'anello originale e grosso) nella piaghetta della Fantastica.
La prendo a ridere: anni fa, quando eravamo ancora nell'inebriata beatitudine dello stordimento amoroso con GA (grande amore, n.d.r.), una volta ridendo gli dissi che immaginavo il suo congedo da me sul letto di morte (sua, data la differenza d'età) con un estremo "gesto dell'ombrello". Ci mettemmo a ridere, e in effetti le cose sono più complesse di come l'ho raccontata ora. Però è assolutamente certo che noi siamo la tipica coppia mitologizzante e mitologica, fatta di eterna "vacanza", in tutti i sensi. Leggo il mio tradimento anche (_anche_) come un riguadagnare contatto con la realtà, per quanto possa sembrare paradossale, visto che un tradimento di solito funziona come un bel distacco dalla realtà. 
Una volta sola lui mi chiese di convivere: lo fece nel momento non del fulgore, ma di una piccola crisi. Io gli dissi proprio "no grazie", perché non tolleravo l'idea che volesse convivere con me per paura di perdermi, invece di averlo desiderato e progettato, quando sapeva che ero lanciata verso il futuro e totalmente e letteralmente ai suoi piedi. Il mito è stato rifondato, dopo quella piccola crisi, non era troppo appannato, ma quando la realtà vera, fatta della sua malattia invalidante, ha bussato nuovamente e ineluttabilmente alla nostra porta, io ho fatto un salto fuori. E questo fuori me lo tengo.
Poi, molto vuol dire come si è fatti: io sono cresciuta a pane e fiabe e miti (narratimi da mio padre). Poter vivere un mito incarnato è stato per me vitale, per la mia storia, per la mia precoce uscita dall'infanzia per la perdita della sola persona solida tra le mie due genitoriali (perché mia madre è una ragazzina eterna...). Mi piace la poesia, mi piace la letteratura, mi piace studiare, ho avuto un'adolescenza orribile in cui non mi sono divertita mai. Con GA io mi sono sentita a casa, e anche ora mi ci sento, a casa; e mi sono divertita tanto, di più, mi sono sentita padrona della mia vita, perché lui le ha dato una cornice. Più di una volta, quando lo "ringraziavo" per quanto e come mi sentivo felice, mi diceva di smetterla, che lui non aveva nessun merito, se non quello di aver semplicemente alzato uno specchio davanti a me perché mi guardassi, niente di più e niente di meno; il che significa che mi ha trasmesso una forza enorme e fiducia in me stessa come persona capace di arrangiarsi da sé nella vita (cosa che mia madre ha cercato di evitare che io facessi il più a lungo possibile, per tenermi legata a sé). Tutto questo mi tiene con lui, oggi più che mai, essendo che mancando il sesso tra noi per cause di forza maggiore, veramente ora è "solo" "mio padre" ed essendo un uomo molto intelligente e pratico, mi aiuta davvero, per esempio a uscire dai loop d'ansia per le cose da fare che talvolta mi prendono. 
Come vedi, sono piuttosto lucida sulle mie crepe...
Grazie davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche a me "resilienza" è parola leggermente repellente
> Tu metti il ditino (che immagino sottile e lungo e adornato da un bell'anello originale e grosso) nella piaghetta della Fantastica.
> La prendo a ridere: anni fa, quando eravamo ancora nell'inebriata beatitudine dello stordimento amoroso con GA (grande amore, n.d.r.), una volta ridendo gli dissi che immaginavo il suo congedo da me sul letto di morte (sua, data la differenza d'età) con un estremo "gesto dell'ombrello". Ci mettemmo a ridere, e in effetti le cose sono più complesse di come l'ho raccontata ora. Però è assolutamente certo che noi siamo la tipica coppia mitologizzante e mitologica, fatta di eterna "vacanza", in tutti i sensi. Leggo il mio tradimento anche (_anche_) come un riguadagnare contatto con la realtà, per quanto possa sembrare paradossale, visto che un tradimento di solito funziona come un bel distacco dalla realtà.
> Una volta sola lui mi chiese di convivere: lo fece nel momento non del fulgore, ma di una piccola crisi. Io gli dissi proprio "no grazie", perché non tolleravo l'idea che volesse convivere con me per paura di perdermi, invece di averlo desiderato e progettato, quando sapeva che ero lanciata verso il futuro e totalmente e letteralmente ai suoi piedi. Il mito è stato rifondato, dopo quella piccola crisi, non era troppo appannato, ma quando la realtà vera, fatta della sua malattia invalidante, ha bussato nuovamente e ineluttabilmente alla nostra porta, io ho fatto un salto fuori. E questo fuori me lo tengo.
> ...


Ecco questo mi ha colpito
Abbiamo qualcosa che ci accomuna


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non cerco l'effetto. Non aspiro ai vostri abbracci e incensamenti. Non metto in contrapposizione una presunta vita di splendore ad altre di presunto squallore. Io mi guardo intorno e leggo questo forum da anni, ormai.
> Quando sono arrivata qui ero in botta, mi avete aiutato, anche se non vi ho chiesto qualcosa che dopo un annetto che stavo qui; sono rimasta perché mi piace quello che scrivete, questo significa che non vi considero degli squallidi.
> Certo, non mi sono innamorata di voi e non faccio niente per compiacervi, come ben si vede dai risultati quando parlo di me, perché non me ne frega nulla di piacervi.
> Certo, mi faccio due domande: cioè mi domando perché nella mia vita reale le persone non solo si fidano di me e si affezionano a me, ma anche si appoggiano a me, mentre qui sono circondata da diffidenza e astio. Quando parlo di vita reale, parlo di persone che sanno tutto di me, cioè che hanno anche i dati schietti, come voi, della mia duplice relazione.
> ...


se tu non ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi mica è un problema mio.
E a quanto pare non capisci neanche quello che leggi perchè io mica ho scritto che sei perfida e perversa, ho scritto che sei volgare.
Volgare, capisci? Non in senso letterario. Nel senso che offendi la sensibilità altrui. Priva di eleganza.
Con tutti i tuoi pizzi e merletti, sei elegante come una giraffa ubriaca(visto che ti piacciono i paragoni con gli animali)
Vorrei che capissi bene: tu non ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi.
Nel senso che giudichi normale ed accettabile per gli altri quello gli stessi giudicano sprezzante ed offensivo.
E non ci vuole molto a capire perchè qui in tanti abbiano una certa idea che fuori la gente che conosci non ha: perchè tu qui fai il fenomeno.
E ci sta, mica sei la sola.
Ma se fai il fenomeno poi ti becchi del fenomeno.
Peccato che non fosse quello che ti attendevi.
Ma sono gli altri che ci giudicano nella vita, e anche qui.
Comoda giudicarsi da soli. 
Ti sei costruita un personaggio, ma l'hai costruito MALE proprio, e su questo, sul come tu sia riuscita a costruirlo MALE, dovresti interrogarti TU. Tu ti devi chiedere come mai invece di mormorii di ammirazione dalla platea sono partite le pernacchie dal loggione.
Cazzo mi devo chiedere io?
Io sono la stessa fuori e qui e infatti non vedo differenze nei tipi di rapporto che riesco a costruire. Pensa un po'.
Sfigata sono fuori e sfigata sono qui, cesso sono fuori e cesso sono qui.
E non sento il bisogno di dimostrare nulla di diverso a nessuno. 
Ma qui dentro io e non solo io, sono riuscita a trovare calore umano, e a darne.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se tu non ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi mica è un problema mio.
> E a quanto pare non capisci neanche quello che leggi perchè io mica ho scritto che sei perfida e perversa, ho scritto che sei volgare.
> Volgare, capisci? Non in senso letterario. Nel senso che offendi la sensibilità altrui. Priva di eleganza.
> Con tutti i tuoi pizzi e merletti, sei elegante come una giraffa ubriaca(visto che ti piacciono i paragoni con gli animali)
> ...


Perfetta come sempre


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo mi ha colpito
> Abbiamo qualcosa che ci accomuna


Non è che l'immagine dello specchio riflesso sia una bella situazione, però. Implicitamente riporta ad insicurezze e paura di affrontare ed affrontarsi per quel che si è ( in generale). Lo specchio funge da elemento di distrazione, per semplificare, no buono.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non è che l'immagine dello specchio riflesso sia una bella situazione, però. Implicitamente riporta ad insicurezze e paura di affrontare ed affrontarsi per quel che si è ( in generale). Lo specchio funge da elemento di distrazione, per semplificare, no buono.


Io avevo lati di me che non conoscevo e che non avrei conosciuto mai se non fosse arrivato chi li ha visti e me li ha mostrati. E io sono oggi la donna che sono e che mi piace più di quella di 6 anni fa lo devo a chi quella immagine nello specchio me l'ha fatta vedere.
Come non essergliene grata


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> PER ME puo' scrivere quello che le pare, ma se scrive cose che per me sono  cazzate  lo rimarco.
> 
> BEN PRIMA della famosa cena riguardo alle sue  critiche contro  tutte le mogli prese solo da lavatrici e manicaretti lo ribadivo.
> 
> ...


Rimarchi insinuando o insultando e non spieghi, eppure sembri molto serena e rilassata. Boh.
La donna che sceglie di stare a occuparsi a tempo pieno della sua famiglia ha anche la mia ammirazione, ha la mia ammirazione chiunque faccia delle scelte e ci si trovi bene dentro, oppure sappia fare di necessità virtù (come il caso della mia amica con la bambina in quelle condizioni).
Non ho MAI criticato la moglie del mio amante, ho solo RIFERITO un discorso che fece. Non potrei criticarla manco volessi, perché l'avrò incontrata in anni forse tre volte e solo in situazioni di gruppo. Non la CONOSCO.
Poi sono io che non so leggere.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se tu non ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi mica è un problema mio.
> E a quanto pare non capisci neanche quello che leggi perchè io mica ho scritto che sei perfida e perversa, ho scritto che sei volgare.
> Volgare, capisci? Non in senso letterario. Nel senso che offendi la sensibilità altrui. Priva di eleganza.
> Con tutti i tuoi pizzi e merletti, sei elegante come una giraffa ubriaca(visto che ti piacciono i paragoni con gli animali)
> ...


Io non mi sono costruita un personaggio, è qui che sbagli. Il personaggio a te appare, come ad altri, costruito male, perché non c'è appunto un personaggio, ma una persona, che è costruita male sempre, nel momento in cui piuttosto che dichiararsi e definirsi, dichiara e parla. Che non è tagliata con l'accetta, che ha tutte le parti, TUTTE, che ha mostrato, e anche altre che non ha mostrato qui. Non vengo su un forum a cercare di dare una forma accettabile a quello che sono, ma ci porto quello che sono, nel bene e nel male. Non curo il mio apparire qui, qui ci metto tutto e il contrario di tutto, perché non cerco consensi, e non cerco amici, essendo che per me l'amicizia si gioca nella vita vera; cerco occasioni di confronto, di conoscenza, più o meno utili, ma comunque interessanti, vive, perché questo posto è pieno di persone vive e perché è sempre affascinante osservare le dinamiche di un gruppo. Ma non mi sento parte di nessun gruppo, soprattutto se spontaneo: mi si alzano le antenne, diffido, è istintivo. Infatti le dinamiche di gruppo mi danno ragione: faccio bene a tenermi a distanza, visto che dalla Trimurti non raccolgo che insulti ("volgare" e "incapace di leggere" gli ultimi di una lunghissima serie. Magari un giorno che mi va faccio un bel post di copia-incolla a beneficio dei nuovi arrivati, così che capiscano subito che hanno da diffidare. Di chi, decideranno poi loro).


----------



## Tradito? (29 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non si può delegittimare a priori qualsiasi cosa scriva Fantasica *in quanto*  scritto da Fantastica. Altrimenti si abbia il coraggio di bannarla per manifesta incompatibilità e stop.


Anche io ho la stessa impressione, le sue idee possono piacere o non piacere ma non e' solita attaccare gli altri con la stessa violenza cui invece e' oggetto


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Magari un giorno che mi va faccio un bel post di copia-incolla a beneficio dei nuovi arrivati, così che capiscano subito che hanno da diffidare. Di chi, decideranno poi loro).



Non è necessario nessun copia-incolla, la gente mica è scema (mi considero tra i nuovi arrivati). Personalmente la storia della cena, che ai tempi seguii, non ha nessuna influenza sull'idea (di cui non ti frega niente, e ci mancherebbe) a cui la maggioranza dei tuoi post rimanda: semplicemente urticante. E non perchè te la tiri, ma perchè costantemente fai la scema per non andare in guerra, e prendi gli altri per scemi, o te stessa per prima, non lo so. 

Stavo provando a rispondere ad alcune delle cose che hai scritto, tipo questa:



Fantastica ha detto:


> sono la sola amica di una madre di  bambina gravemente handicappata -che sbauscia in giro e a cui bisogna  pulire il naso se no si soffoca-, che non si vergogna di uscire con  questa bambina, di cui gestisce anche -per strada- le crisi epilettiche,  per sollevare un po' la sua amica.


ma mi sono vergognata per te, giuro. 




> Anche io ho la stessa impressione, le sue idee possono piacere o non  piacere ma non e' solita attaccare gli altri con la stessa violenza cui  invece e' oggetto



A volte dietro quattro parole più o meno ben articolate c'è molta più violenza che in un vaffanculo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Anche io ho la stessa impressione, le sue idee possono piacere o non piacere ma non e' solita attaccare gli altri con la stessa violenza cui invece e' oggetto


Quando inizi a parlare di branco contro la povera vittima fammelo sapere


----------



## Tradito? (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando inizi a parlare di branco contro la povera vittima fammelo sapere


Ok ti terro' informata [emoji6]


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> ma mi sono vergognata per te, giuro.


Ma perché? Cosa c'è da vergognarsi? Non lo capisco proprio, perché sì, in certi casi sono proprio scema. Però davvero, fammi il piacere di spiegarmelo, invece di accodarti alla schiera dei denigratori.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma perché? Cosa c'è da vergognarsi? Non lo capisco proprio, perché sì, in certi casi sono proprio scema. Però davvero, fammi il piacere di spiegarmelo, invece di accodarti alla schiera dei denigratori.


Senti ora i coglionj mi sono caduti a terra. Finiscila  di parlare di denigratori
Hai la faccia come il culo e il tentativo di passare per vittima ti sta anche riuscendo 
Frega un cazzo.
Ma abbi almeno un minimo di decenza e visto che la stronza la sai fare bene fai quella che la parte ti si addice molto meglio di quella della vittima scema che cade dal pero


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma perché? Cosa c'è da vergognarsi? Non lo capisco proprio, perché sì, in certi casi sono proprio scema. Però davvero, fammi il piacere di spiegarmelo, invece di accodarti alla schiera dei denigratori.


Ciao Fantastica, visto che non abbiamo avuto modo di interloquire nel forum non posso esser tacciato di esser prevenuto nei tuoi confronti.
Permettimi quindi di rispondere a questo post. 
Non capire cosa non va in quel post dove descrivi la figlia della tua amica per il suo handicap non depone a tuo favore. 
Perché non deve essere una cosa straordinaria uscire assieme a lei mentre bada a sua figlia, ma la norma. Va condannato chi schifa, chi indica, chi volge lo sguardo altrove. Ma vantarsi del contrario, perdonami ma è altrettanto avvilente. 
Prova a rileggere. Sono sicuro che capirai la gaffe. Ciao


----------



## sienne (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Fantastica, visto che non abbiamo avuto modo di interloquire nel forum non posso esser tacciato di esser prevenuto nei tuoi confronti.
> Permettimi quindi di rispondere a questo post.
> Non capire cosa non va in quel post dove descrivi la figlia della tua amica per il suo handicap non depone a tuo favore.
> Perché non deve essere una cosa straordinaria uscire assieme a lei mentre bada a sua figlia, ma la norma. Va condannato chi schifa, chi indica, chi volge lo sguardo altrove. Ma vantarsi del contrario, perdonami ma è altrettanto avvilente.
> Prova a rileggere. Sono sicuro che capirai la gaffe. Ciao



Ciao

il fatto è, che dovrebbe essere la norma, ma non lo è lontanamente. 
E questo indica, che a parole siamo tutti bravi, ma nei fatti poco. 
Perché non dirlo allora? Perché non ribaltare? Se la realtà parla un'altra lingua.


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che dovrebbe essere la norma, ma non lo è lontanamente.
> E questo indica, che a parole siamo tutti bravi, ma nei fatti poco.
> ...


Guarda io credo che di fronte ad un handicap  ci sia al limite curiosità morbosa... dubito ci sia vergogna. La parola vergogna non ha senso in un contesto così. Vergogna per cosa? Perché un bimbo ha un problema genetico? No, non ha senso.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che dovrebbe essere la norma, ma non lo è lontanamente.
> E questo indica, che a parole siamo tutti bravi, ma nei fatti poco.
> ...


No.

È lo stesso concetto per cui condanno certe puttanate di trasmissioni dove c'è il caso umano che fa venire la lacrimuccia allo spettatore, il quale così si sente socialmente appagato. 
Te lo dico con cognizione di causa, so di cosa parlo. Un disabile non vuole la compassione. Non vuole le luci della ribalta. Vuole solo che la sua diversità sia la medesima che differenzia due tizi dal colore degli occhi (semicit. frase di Bob Marley).

Nel caso specifico, non è che se buona parte della gente non sa come comportarsi nei confronti di un disabile e tu sì, allora sei straordinaria. No. Tu ti comporti correttamente, stop. Se poi lo sottolinei rimarcando ciò che provoca il disgusto dellagggente, allora diventi come loro.


----------



## Divì (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che dovrebbe essere la norma, ma non lo è lontanamente.
> E questo indica, che a parole siamo tutti bravi, ma nei fatti poco.
> ...


Mah, a me sembra più simile a vantarsi di avere molti amici gay o "neri"........ Per sentirsi a la page


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma perché? Cosa c'è da vergognarsi? Non lo capisco proprio, perché sì, in certi casi sono proprio scema. Però davvero, fammi il piacere di spiegarmelo, invece di accodarti alla schiera dei denigratori.



Ognuno ha i suoi perchè personali riguardo le proprie affermazioni e pur'io, vivaddio, ho un cervello che funziona senza la necessità di accodarsi a chicchessia (perchè mai, poi) per attivarsi. E ti rispondo sul perchè mi vergognerei di me stessa se arrivassi ad appigliarmi al fatto che hai raccontato pur di smentire un'immagine di me che gli altri percepiscono: hai scritto che "non ti vergogni" di uscire con questa bambina, manco fosse la nipote di Casamonica. Forse intendevi che non ti imbarazza, ma l'hai detta male comunque e comunque sottende che tu saresti "speciale" rispetto alla norma che ti è dato conoscere. A me sa di misero raccontare certe cose di sè per darsi un alone di "bontà" infusa. Crisi epilettiche per strada. E cosa cambia se avvengono in casa o in pubblico per te? Gli occhi degli altri che osservano? E sottolineare che sei l'unica amica della madre da cui fuggono tutti (deduco) cosa vuol rappresentare? Sempre che tu sei speciale nella realtà, mentre qua non riesci a brillare. Anzi. Sempre perchè, checchè tu ne pensi, la gente non è scema.


----------



## sienne (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> No.
> 
> È lo stesso concetto per cui condanno certe puttanate di trasmissioni dove c'è il caso umano che fa venire la lacrimuccia allo spettatore, il quale così si sente socialmente appagato.
> Te lo dico con cognizione di causa, so di cosa parlo. Un disabile non vuole la compassione. Non vuole le luci della ribalta. Vuole solo che la sua diversità sia la medesima che differenzia due tizi dal colore degli occhi (semicit. frase di Bob Marley).
> ...



Ciao

l'ho letto come un esempio per esprimere che non ha certe caratteristiche di qui viene tacciata qui e non per vantarsi. 

PS: so pure io di cosa parlo. E la tv non la guardo proprio. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> No.
> 
> È lo stesso concetto per cui condanno certe puttanate di trasmissioni dove c'è il caso umano che fa venire la lacrimuccia allo spettatore, il quale così si sente socialmente appagato.
> Te lo dico con cognizione di causa, so di cosa parlo. Un disabile non vuole la compassione. Non vuole le luci della ribalta. Vuole solo che la sua diversità sia la medesima che differenzia due tizi dal colore degli occhi (semicit. frase di Bob Marley).
> ...


Quello che prova la gente di fronte a queste cose è  paura e inadeguatezza e prendersi la responsabilità di una ragazzina con queste problematiche onestamente non è tanto scontato.io non ne sarei all'altezza molto probabilmente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'ho letto come un esempio per esprimere che non ha certe caratteristiche di qui viene tacciata qui e non per vantarsi.
> 
> ...


E' un esempio infelice, sienne, che parla molto più di quanto dice.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Quello che prova la gente di fronte a queste cose è  paura e inadeguatezza e prendersi la responsabilità di una ragazzina con queste problematiche onestamente non è tanto scontato.io non ne sarei all'altezza molto probabilmente.


Ammettere i propri limiti è segno di saggezza. Millantare virtù dove c'è solo normale comprensione invece no.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Quello che prova la gente di fronte a queste cose è  paura e inadeguatezza e prendersi la responsabilità di una ragazzina con queste problematiche onestamente non è tanto scontato.io non ne sarei all'altezza molto probabilmente.



Non è questione di essere o meno all'altezza, ma di non vergognarsi di essere in presenza di una bambina con handicap e di accudirla *per strada. *Come fanno a sfuggirvi certi dettagli?


----------



## sienne (29 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' un esempio infelice, sienne, che parla molto più di quanto dice.



Ciao

mi devi scusare. Ho un male di testa terribile per il fuso orario ... non riesco a pensare due cose connesse ... ma non ci arrivo e vorrei tanto capire ... me lo spiegheresti ugualmente?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Quello che prova la gente di fronte a queste cose è  paura e inadeguatezza e prendersi la responsabilità di una ragazzina con queste problematiche onestamente non è tanto scontato.io non ne sarei all'altezza molto probabilmente.


Min ti sentiresti ( forse) inadeguata ma non parleresti di vergogna. Per me si è espressa male.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'ho letto come un esempio per esprimere che non ha certe caratteristiche di qui viene tacciata qui e non per vantarsi.
> 
> ...


Lo ha posto nella maniera sbagliata. Certe parole hanno un significato oggettivo. Non scappi. 
Se per rimarcare le tue virtù fai un esempio e poni l'accento sulla "vergogna" eventuale della gente che vede la figlia della tua amica, persino un gesto d'affetto materno (asciugare col fazzoletto la bimba) perde la sua poesia e diventa oggetto di un vanto vacuo, senza onore.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> mentre bada a sua figlia


No... io bado a sua figlia per un qualche momento di sollievo suo... Non era vantarsi, era difendermi. Non avrei mai voluto farlo, perché si fa presto a leggere come hai letto tu. Io sto seguendo la tua storia, e faccio senz'altro il tifo per un tuo ritorno alla vita. Sei ottimamente sostenuto da tutti


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No... io bado a sua figlia per un qualche momento di sollievo suo... Non era vantarsi, era difendermi. Non avrei mai voluto farlo, perché si fa presto a leggere come hai letto tu. Io sto seguendo la tua storia, e faccio senz'altro il tifo per un tuo ritorno alla vita. Sei ottimamente sostenuto da tutti


Grazie [emoji4] credimi la mia critica non era rivolta alla tua persona ma a quella frase, che trovo infelice. Posta come hai scritto adesso, ha un altro valore. 
Se ho voluto scrivere la mia opinione è perché leggendo quel post mi è dispiaciuto non capisti il perché venisse criticato. 
Senza rancore, e grazie ancora per il tuo tifo [emoji4]


----------



## Minerva (29 Ottobre 2015)

L 'ho già  detto; per me fantastica non vive la vita , la rappresenta, l'interpreta come fosse letteratura e melodramma. È  un'eroina ora romantica , ora guerriera


----------



## sienne (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao

il fatto è, che quando inizia il processo a Fantastica non viene risparmiato nulla. 
Neanche la scelta di un termine infelice. Ma basta dirlo, proprio per trovare un dialogo ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Forse vivete su un pianeta diverso dal mio, non so... Di certo so che la mia amica ha incontrato molte difficoltà a farsi accettare INSIEME alla sua bambina, alla quale è legata a filo doppio da un amore che dà e chiede tanto di più che per un figlio sano. Ecco.. quando questo suo amore chiede tanto, e la fatica fisica e morale rischia di schiantarla, non serve qualcuno che le dice "sei fortunata ad avere la tua bambina, almeno la tua vita avrà sempre un senso" (frase che davvero le è stata detta), ma magari qualcuno che le dice solo dopo essersi guadagnata una fiducia vera, "vai a farti un giro per negozi che ci penso io". Anche a me sembra solo normalmente umano, ma l'esperienza mi dice che non lo è proprio così evidentemente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No... io bado a sua figlia per un qualche momento di sollievo suo... Non era vantarsi, era difendermi. Non avrei mai voluto farlo, perché si fa presto a leggere come hai letto tu. Io sto seguendo la tua storia, e faccio senz'altro il tifo per un tuo ritorno alla vita. Sei ottimamente sostenuto da tutti




Nel post precedente hai detto altro



> sono la sola amica di una madre di  bambina gravemente  handicappata -che sbauscia in giro e a cui bisogna  pulire il naso se no  si soffoca-, che non si vergogna di uscire con  questa bambina, di cui  gestisce anche -per strada- le crisi epilettiche,  per sollevare un po'  la sua amica.




Guarda, non aggiungo altro perchè il tuo modo mellifluo di rigirare quanto dici, e lo fai in continuazione, mi indispone. E anche questo sempre fare la scema per non andare in guerra condita da leccamenti di culo veramente non si può leggere. Non avresti mai voluto farlo, ma l'hai fatto, e perchè altrimenti solo Ryoga avrebbe interpretato male. Tutti gli altri che pure stanno dicendo lo stesso li esclude dal discorso. E poi dice di essere un cane sciolto nel forum, e poi si lamenta che tutti l'attaccano, e  prima ancora che gli altri sono comparse (o erano figurine, bhò). Si vende come risolta quando invece per me sta messa peggio della maggior parte dei figuranti. Vabbuò, contenta lei contenti tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che quando inizia il processo a Fantastica non viene risparmiato nulla.
> Neanche la scelta di un termine infelice. Ma basta dirlo, proprio per trovare un dialogo ...
> ...


Io credo che fantastica abbia una necessità estrema di mettersi al centro e talvolta sbaglia modalità, in fondo ha scelto come nick "fantastica " non credo sia casuale una scelta così, da da pensare   Non credo nemmeno si senta vittima ed in questo dimostra imtelligenza. Non le viene risparmiato nulla coma a diversi qui dentro, generalmente se uno si pone in modo forte trova risposte e confronti forti, i miti certamente non vengono presi d'assalto, lo farebbe giusto uno stolto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Forse vivete su un pianeta diverso dal mio, non so... Di certo so che la mia amica ha incontrato molte difficoltà a farsi accettare INSIEME alla sua bambina, alla quale è legata a filo doppio da un amore che dà e chiede tanto di più che per un figlio sano. Ecco.. quando questo suo amore chiede tanto, e la fatica fisica e morale rischia di schiantarla, non serve qualcuno che le dice "sei fortunata ad avere la tua bambina, almeno la tua vita avrà sempre un senso" (frase che davvero le è stata detta), ma magari qualcuno che le dice solo dopo essersi guadagnata una fiducia vera, "vai a farti un giro per negozi che ci penso io". Anche a me sembra solo normalmente umano, ma l'esperienza mi dice che non lo è proprio così evidentemente.



Fantastica, tu non sai di che cazzo parli. Ne sono certa.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Nel post precedente hai detto altro
> 
> Guarda, non aggiungo altro perchè il tuo modo mellifluo di rigirare quanto dici, e lo fai in continuazione, mi indispone. E anche questo sempre fare la scema per non andare in guerra condita da leccamenti di culo veramente non si può leggere. Non avresti mai voluto farlo, ma l'hai fatto, e perchè altrimenti solo Ryoga avrebbe interpretato male. Tutti gli altri che pure stanno dicendo lo stesso li esclude dal discorso. E poi dice di essere un cane sciolto nel forum, e poi si lamenta che tutti l'attaccano, e  prima ancora che gli altri sono comparse (o erano figurine, bhò). Si vende come risolta quando invece per me sta messa peggio della maggior parte dei figuranti. Vabbuò, contenta lei contenti tutti.


Nel post di prima, ho dipinto la realtà con i colori che ha, che non sono da bella fiaba.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Fantastica, tu non sai di che cazzo parli. Ne sono certa.


Ma proprio serenamente mi domando quali nervi scoperti vado a toccare col parlare di una semplice e pare normalissima esperienza reale, di vita vissuta. Boh...


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma proprio serenamente mi domando quali nervi scoperti vado a toccare col parlare di una semplice e pare normalissima esperienza reale, di vita vissuta. Boh...




Risparmiati la fatica di certe domande che non ti competono. Diciamo che sei un nick antipatico e urticante (per me) e che proprio non tollero in generale quello che scrivi, il suo contrario e le giustifiche a seguire del subito dopo. E' un problema mio. Così siamo tutti più sereni


----------



## sienne (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io credo che fantastica abbia una necessità estrema di mettersi al centro e talvolta sbaglia modalità, in fondo ha scelto come nick "fantastica " non credo sia casuale una scelta così, da da pensare   Non credo nemmeno si senta vittima ed in questo dimostra imtelligenza. Non le viene risparmiato nulla coma a diversi qui dentro, generalmente se uno si pone in modo forte trova risposte e confronti forti, i miti certamente non vengono presi d'assalto, lo farebbe giusto uno stolto.



Ciao

si, è fantastica e le piace una certa luce ... 
come espresso nel MP ... che, secondo me, era più per mettersi in luce lei. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io credo che fantastica abbia una necessità estrema di mettersi al centro e talvolta sbaglia modalità, in fondo ha scelto come nick "fantastica " non credo sia casuale una scelta così, da da pensare   Non credo nemmeno si senta vittima ed in questo dimostra imtelligenza. Non le viene risparmiato nulla coma a diversi qui dentro, generalmente se uno si pone in modo forte trova risposte e confronti forti, i miti certamente non vengono presi d'assalto, lo farebbe giusto uno stolto.


Quoto tutto, tranne che non ho la necessità di mettermi al centro. È un effetto domino che scatena ciò che dico, ma proprio non so spiegarmi il perché. Pensa che un sacco di volte ho pure rinunciato a rispondere, proprio per non sentirmi dire che voglio mettermi al centro. Vabbè, casi strani dei forum, che te devo di'. Fantastica perché me lo disse il mio amante quando mi mollò e io ridacchiavo sulla soglia di casa, sapendo in cuor mio che sarebbe tornato. E anche perché adoro la fantasia e le sue creazioni, e infine perché su un forum siamo tutti fantastici, finché non ci conosciamo e frequentiamo nella realtà e io non avrei voluto frequentare (non incontrare, eh, frequentare, è diverso) nessuno nella realtà.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, è fantastica e le piace una certa luce ...
> come espresso nel MP ... che, secondo me, era più per mettersi in luce lei.
> ...


Lo penso anche io


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, tranne che non ho la necessità di mettermi al centro. È un effetto domino che scatena ciò che dico, *ma proprio non so spiegarmi il perché.* Pensa che un sacco di volte ho pure rinunciato a rispondere, proprio per non sentirmi dire che voglio mettermi al centro. Vabbè, casi strani dei forum, che te devo di'. Fantastica perché me lo disse il mio amante quando mi mollò e io ridacchiavo sulla soglia di casa, sapendo in cuor mio che sarebbe tornato. E anche perché adoro la fantasia e le sue creazioni, e infine perché su un forum siamo tutti fantastici, finché non ci conosciamo e frequentiamo nella realtà e io non avrei voluto frequentare (non incontrare, eh, frequentare, è diverso) nessuno nella realtà.


Perché sei fantastica  !!! Ora ti faccio ridere quando sei arrivata qui, io ero arrivata da pochissimo,  ho letto il tuo nick ho pensato " ammazza deve essere una bomba "( intesa in senso lato, generale ) in un certo senso lo sei, fai esplodere tutto il cucuzzaro


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché sei fantastica  !!! Ora ti faccio ridere quando sei arrivata qui, io ero arrivata da pochissimo,  ho letto il tuo nick ho pensato " ammazza deve essere una bomba "( intesa in senso lato, generale ) in un certo senso lo sei, fai esplodere tutto il cucuzzaro


:mexican: (oh, sincera, se vuoi "togliermi l'amicizia" fai, eh... che magari di insozzo il pedigree)


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :mexican: (oh, sincera, se vuoi "togliermi l'amicizia" fai, eh... che magari di insozzo il pedigree)


Perché ? Non ha senso! Fantastica maremma zucchina ma lo vedi come sei ... :facepalm: referisco scriverti ciò che penso, ovviamente limitato a quello che scrivi qui che non ci conosciamo


----------



## free (30 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che dovrebbe essere la norma, ma non lo è lontanamente.
> E questo indica, che a parole siamo tutti bravi, ma nei fatti poco.
> ...


anche secondo me è un po' così
spesso spingo un mio amico in sedia a rotelle, spesso mi scambiano per la moglie e noto brevi sguardi di compatimento e di imbarazzo
poi lui dice che gli ho sparato io o qualche altra cazzata, e la gente è come sollevata, il ghiaccio è rotto e si chiacchiera con più o meno tutti (procediamo piano...)


----------



## Ecate (30 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non mi sono costruita un personaggio, è qui che sbagli. Il personaggio a te appare, come ad altri, costruito male, perché non c'è appunto un personaggio, ma una persona, che è costruita male sempre, nel momento in cui piuttosto che dichiararsi e definirsi, dichiara e parla. Che non è tagliata con l'accetta, che ha tutte le parti, TUTTE, che ha mostrato, e anche altre che non ha mostrato qui. Non vengo su un forum a cercare di dare una forma accettabile a quello che sono, ma ci porto quello che sono, nel bene e nel male. Non curo il mio apparire qui, qui ci metto tutto e il contrario di tutto, perché non cerco consensi, e non cerco amici, essendo che per me l'amicizia si gioca nella vita vera; cerco occasioni di confronto, di conoscenza, più o meno utili, ma comunque interessanti, vive, perché questo posto è pieno di persone vive e perché è sempre affascinante osservare le dinamiche di un gruppo. Ma non mi sento parte di nessun gruppo, soprattutto se spontaneo: mi si alzano le antenne, diffido, è istintivo. Infatti le dinamiche di gruppo mi danno ragione: faccio bene a tenermi a distanza, visto che dalla Trimurti non raccolgo che insulti ("volgare" e "incapace di leggere" gli ultimi di una lunghissima serie. Magari un giorno che mi va faccio un bel post di copia-incolla a beneficio dei nuovi arrivati, così che capiscano subito che hanno da diffidare. Di chi, decideranno poi loro).


Forse, fantastica, ti sarai chiesta perché i tuoi post suscitino spesso reazioni esplosive. Da un lato ci sono cose accadute nella vita reale, di cui io so poco, e credo potresti risolverle solo di persona. Sull'unica cosa che so, credo che sarebbe carino chiedere scusa a farfalla di persona, almeno questo è quello che consiglierei ad un'amica. 
Sul fastidio che suscitano le tue parole, capisco il dissenso.
Un'amante che si proclama ben contenta di esserlo e dice "quotidianità ? No grazie, mi prendo il lato bello, emozionante e pieno delle relazioni; il resto, prosaico e un po' avvilente lo lascio alla stolida moglie" fa arrabbiare molte persone che stanno soffrendo molto e che proprio come te amano il lato bello ed emozionante delle relazioni MA
l'hanno perso
sentono che gli è stato rubato
sentono che è rimasto un simulacro
sentono che per lunghi anni hanno avuto a che fare con un simulacro
che sono state ingannate
e magari relegate inconsapevolmente alla ormai mitica Mutanda
_questo volevo dirti con Clooney : immagina _
Ora io penso che questo tu lo sappia bene e che la domanda "quali nervi scoperti avrò mai toccato?"  sia una domanda retorica non del tutto innocente.
E su questa mancanza di innocenza si capisce perché le reazioni che susciti siano diverse dalle situazioni che suscitano altri utenti altrettanto lontani dallo svolgere una vita sentimentale classica o dal volerlo fare
il punto, che tu in realtà dissimuli molto bene, soprattutto con te stessa, è la contrapposizione dualistica tra il tuo ruolo e quello della controparte accudente
lo dissimuli molto bene perché sai che ferisce e che non è elegante, ma salta fuori
perdonami ma non trovo altra metafora se non gli spifferi di gas sotto pressione
la pressione che, per esempio, ti fa dire "quali nervi avrò mai toccato?"
ecco, questa tua percezione a tratti labile di essere la parte buona
la parte felice
perché la parte e non tu e basta?
perché per risaltare la bontà della tua posizione 
la bontà tua, 
come forse rivela anche l'ingenua cazzata che hai fatto con Jb
ti serve un contraltare
scusami se sottolineo, ma questa cosa emerge e scompare come un folletto furbo nei tuoi discorsi e invece è proprio lì che io vorrei inchiodarti 
non per attacco personale ma proprio per amore spassionato di chiarezza 

Ora la tua storia può essere vista con diversi occhi
può essere vista con un filtro che ti vede sfrecciare su una bella vespa d'epoca scintillante, vestita da pin up 
che fai ciao ciao alle cagnette a cui avevi strappato l'osso
ma vedi
io non ci sto molto in questo
e dovresti esserne stufa anche tu
perché gli spifferi dovresti guardare, se hai voglia di conoscerti meglio
 non il tuo ologramma da pin up, che è evanescente in certi momenti


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Forse, fantastica, ti sarai chiesta perché i tuoi post suscitino spesso reazioni esplosive. Da un lato ci sono cose accadute nella vita reale, di cui io so poco, e credo potresti risolverle solo di persona. Sull'unica cosa che so, credo che sarebbe carino chiedere scusa a farfalla di persona, almeno questo è quello che consiglierei ad un'amica.
> Sul fastidio che suscitano le tue parole, capisco il dissenso.
> Un'amante che si proclama ben contenta di esserlo e dice "quotidianità ? No grazie, mi prendo il lato bello, emozionante e pieno delle relazioni; il resto, prosaico e un po' avvilente lo lascio alla stolida moglie" fa arrabbiare molte persone che stanno soffrendo molto e che proprio come te amano il lato bello ed emozionante delle relazioni MA
> l'hanno perso
> ...


immagine azzeccata. pensavo ora , però ,
che spesso con lei si affonda il coltello dall'altro lato senza troppi riguardi.certo che l'episodio del messaggio privato è un precedente sgradevole che ha messo in discussione tutto ciò che dice facendo anche dimenticare la gigantesca  scorrettezza a priori nel pubblicarlo.


----------



## Carola (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> No.
> 
> È lo stesso concetto per cui condanno certe puttanate di trasmissioni dove c'è il caso umano che fa venire la lacrimuccia allo spettatore, il quale così si sente socialmente appagato.
> Te lo dico con cognizione di causa, so di cosa parlo. Un disabile non vuole la compassione. Non vuole le luci della ribalta. Vuole solo che la sua diversità sia la medesima che differenzia due tizi dal colore degli occhi (semicit. frase di Bob Marley).
> ...


Anche io avevo trovato molto
Squallido citare quel fatto


----------



## Ecate (30 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagine azzeccata. pensavo ora , però ,
> che spesso con lei si affonda il coltello dall'altro lato senza troppi riguardi.certo che l'episodio del messaggio privato è un precedente sgradevole che ha messo in discussione tutto ciò che dice facendo anche dimenticare la gigantesca  scorrettezza a priori nel pubblicarlo.


Secondo me fanta a volte si sente un po' Bocca di Rosa  
sono d'accordo con te tranne che una piccola cosa: il precedente è coerente con alcune sfumature
sgradevolissimo, ma soprattutto per lei


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non mi sono costruita un personaggio, è qui che sbagli. Il personaggio a te appare, come ad altri, costruito male, perché non c'è appunto un personaggio, ma una persona, che è costruita male sempre, nel momento in cui piuttosto che dichiararsi e definirsi, dichiara e parla. Che non è tagliata con l'accetta, che ha tutte le parti, TUTTE, che ha mostrato, e anche altre che non ha mostrato qui. Non vengo su un forum a cercare di dare una forma accettabile a quello che sono, ma ci porto quello che sono, nel bene e nel male. Non curo il mio apparire qui, qui ci metto tutto e il contrario di tutto, perché non cerco consensi, e non cerco amici, essendo che per me l'amicizia si gioca nella vita vera; cerco occasioni di confronto, di conoscenza, più o meno utili, ma comunque interessanti, vive, perché questo posto è pieno di persone vive e perché è sempre affascinante osservare le dinamiche di un gruppo. Ma non mi sento parte di nessun gruppo, soprattutto se spontaneo: mi si alzano le antenne, diffido, è istintivo. Infatti le dinamiche di gruppo mi danno ragione: faccio bene a tenermi a distanza, visto che dalla Trimurti non raccolgo che insulti ("volgare" e "incapace di leggere" gli ultimi di una lunghissima serie. Magari un giorno *che mi va faccio un bel post di copia-incolla a beneficio dei nuovi arrivati, così che capiscano subito che hanno da diffidare. Di chi, decideranno poi loro*).


brava. sì. Allega anche il tuo mp poi.


----------



## Divì (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Forse, fantastica, ti sarai chiesta perché i tuoi post suscitino spesso reazioni esplosive. Da un lato ci sono cose accadute nella vita reale, di cui io so poco, e credo potresti risolverle solo di persona. Sull'unica cosa che so, credo che sarebbe carino chiedere scusa a farfalla di persona, almeno questo è quello che consiglierei ad un'amica.
> Sul fastidio che suscitano le tue parole, capisco il dissenso.
> Un'amante che si proclama ben contenta di esserlo e dice "quotidianità ? No grazie, mi prendo il lato bello, emozionante e pieno delle relazioni; il resto, prosaico e un po' avvilente lo lascio alla stolida moglie" fa arrabbiare molte persone che stanno soffrendo molto e che proprio come te amano il lato bello ed emozionante delle relazioni MA
> l'hanno perso
> ...



:umile: :umile: :umile:


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Ottobre 2015)

Non posso approvare, dunque quoto Ecate e Sbriciolata in questa discussione e il 99% delle volte che scrivono.  E ringrazio la seconda per una spiegazione che ho molto apprezzato da un'altra parte


----------



## free (30 Ottobre 2015)

a me piacerebbe sapere dalla Sbri quali risvolti psicologici abbia la passione per gli orologi, sono molto curiosa


----------



## Fantastica (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Forse, fantastica, ti sarai chiesta perché i tuoi post suscitino spesso reazioni esplosive. Da un lato ci sono cose accadute nella vita reale, di cui io so poco, e credo potresti risolverle solo di persona. Sull'unica cosa che so, credo che sarebbe carino chiedere scusa a farfalla di persona, almeno questo è quello che consiglierei ad un'amica.
> Sul fastidio che suscitano le tue parole, capisco il dissenso.
> Un'amante che si proclama ben contenta di esserlo e dice "quotidianità ? No grazie, mi prendo il lato bello, emozionante e pieno delle relazioni; il resto, prosaico e un po' avvilente lo lascio alla stolida moglie" fa arrabbiare molte persone che stanno soffrendo molto e che proprio come te amano il lato bello ed emozionante delle relazioni MA
> l'hanno perso
> ...


Ecate, solo grazie da parte mia, perché in queste tue parole trovo delle punture che sono meritate. 
Mi tocchi nei punti giusti e questo deriva da un'attenzione alle parole e ai modi che per il solo fatto di essere esercitate mi gratificano, _al di là_ della forza con cui mi pizzichi. 
Credo che alla base di quella che tu chiami "mancanza di innocenza" e che io invece chiamavo fino a questo post "innocenza" ci sia la diversa percezione dell'utilità (e del valore) che ha questo posto per chi lo frequenta.
Quando qualcuno, come tu in questo treddì, si sforza di leggere davvero, è capace di mettere in discussione. E la precedente risposta che ho dato a quell'altro tuo post più su sempre in questo treddì ne è la prova. 

Chapeau, e ora vado a meditare sulle tue due precise e pungenti osservazioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me piacerebbe sapere dalla Sbri quali risvolti psicologici abbia la passione per gli orologi, sono molto curiosa



Ahahah Free mi fai morire. Partiamo da due assunti: Primo, sono teorie assolutamente mie e probabilmente bislacche. Secondo, come sa bene chi mi conosce, io non porto orologi. Non solo, normalmente non porto gioielli pur avendo una grande ammirazione per l'arte orafa. Quindi mi interrogo sui motivi per i quali ci sia gente che addirittura, ne conosco, risparmia per potersi comprare orologi molto costosi. Perlopiù sono uomini. Ora, l'orologio é lo strumento di precisione per eccellenza. Ma non serve comprarne uno che costa come una macchina per averne uno sufficientemente preciso. Quindi si ricerca uno strumento che sia il più possibile perfetto perché si ricerca la perfezione a prescindere. Avere qualcosa di perfetto ci dà  l'illusione di elevarci dalla nostra imperfezione. Ma questo vale anche per chi colleziona francobolli. Peròi francobolli non li sfoggi al polso. Inoltre l'orologio misura il tempo. Che è l'unica dimensione sulla quale non possiamo spostarci a nostro piacimento. Poi indubbiamente c'è chi compra un orologio di un certo tipo perché non può girare in doppiopetto con l'orologio di topolino al polso, chi fa un investimento, chi ha orologi di diverso tipo per abbinarli al vestiario. Ma la passione di solito ha motivi profondi.


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ahahah Free mi fai morire. Partiamo da due assunti: Primo, sono teorie assolutamente mie e probabilmente bislacche. Secondo, come sa bene chi mi conosce, io non porto orologi. Non solo, normalmente non porto gioielli pur avendo una grande ammirazione per l'arte orafa. Quindi mi interrogo sui motivi per i quali ci sia gente che addirittura, ne conosco, risparmia per potersi comprare orologi molto costosi. Perlopiù sono uomini. Ora, l'orologio é lo strumento di precisione per eccellenza. Ma non serve comprarne uno che costa come una macchina per averne uno sufficientemente preciso. Quindi si ricerca uno strumento che sia il più possibile perfetto perché si ricerca la perfezione a prescindere. Avere qualcosa di perfetto ci dà  l'illusione di elevarci dalla nostra imperfezione. Ma questo vale anche per chi colleziona francobolli. Peròi francobolli non li sfoggi al polso. Inoltre l'orologio misura il tempo. Che è l'unica dimensione sulla quale non possiamo spostarci a nostro piacimento. Poi indubbiamente c'è chi compra un orologio di un certo tipo perché non può girare in doppiopetto con l'orologio di topolino al polso, chi fa un investimento, chi ha orologi di diverso tipo per abbinarli al vestiario. Ma la passione di solito ha motivi profondi.


ok, capisco
non sono un'appassionata, tuttavia come dicevo secondo me i gioielli di famiglia hanno questo nome perchè appunto spesso si tramandano di generazione in generazione, aumentando a causa delle ricorrenze...ad es. si dice che il valore dei diamanti sia tipo fittizio poichè molti diamanti, pietre rare per antonomasia, sono fuori dal mercato poichè appunto una volta comprati NON vengono rivenduti (vabbè, questo prima della crisi:singleeye, quindi il loro numero, nonostante le nuove estrazioni, va sempre a diminuire
per quanto riguarda gli orologi, ho già criticato quelli pubblicizzati come subacquei fino a miliardi di metri sotto il mare (secondo me inutilissimi e voglio vedere come si fa a verificare), comunque io ne ho qualcuno costoso, li ho anche scambiati o rivenduti nel corso degli anni, alla fine metto sempre uno molto comodo perchè mi piace un sacco, molto tamarro in acciaio e oro e con il quadrante nero con i diamanti, secondo me ha un fascino particolare dato dal mix tra movimento automatico di precisione e semi-gioiello da uomo (anzi di misura è un boy), secondo me mi sta bene perchè contrasta col mio abbigliamento non vistoso, poi posso sempre dire che è un tarocco, nel dubbio sempre meglio tenere un profilo basso, secondo me
...come vado con il risvolto psicologico?


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ahahah Free mi fai morire. Partiamo da due assunti: Primo, sono teorie assolutamente mie e probabilmente bislacche. Secondo, come sa bene chi mi conosce, io non porto orologi. Non solo, normalmente non porto gioielli pur avendo una grande ammirazione per l'arte orafa. Quindi mi interrogo sui motivi per i quali ci sia gente che addirittura, ne conosco, risparmia per potersi comprare orologi molto costosi. Perlopiù sono uomini. Ora, l'orologio é lo strumento di precisione per eccellenza. Ma non serve comprarne uno che costa come una macchina per averne uno sufficientemente preciso. Quindi si ricerca uno strumento che sia il più possibile perfetto perché si ricerca la perfezione a prescindere. Avere qualcosa di perfetto ci dà  l'illusione di elevarci dalla nostra imperfezione. Ma questo vale anche per chi colleziona francobolli. Peròi francobolli non li sfoggi al polso. Inoltre l'orologio misura il tempo. Che è l'unica dimensione sulla quale non possiamo spostarci a nostro piacimento. Poi indubbiamente c'è chi compra un orologio di un certo tipo perché non può girare in doppiopetto con l'orologio di topolino al polso, chi fa un investimento, chi ha orologi di diverso tipo per abbinarli al vestiario. Ma la passione di solito ha motivi profondi.


Bellissima aggiunta alla teoria già spiegata 

A proposito di passioni, io da sempre colleziono sabbie di tutto il mondo; ne ho qualche centinaio che prendo da sola o mi faccio riportare da amici (l'amico cuoco sulle navi da crociera è il top). Che ci vedi tu (scusa se mi permetto)? A me pare di avere tutto il mondo in casa e compensa la grandissima voglia di viaggiare che non sempre posso soddisfare; e poi mi piace proprio la diversa consistenza, i colori pazzeschi, mi sanno di storia, di antico, di vita.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, capisco
> non sono un'appassionata, tuttavia come dicevo secondo me i gioielli di famiglia hanno questo nome perchè appunto spesso si tramandano di generazione in generazione, aumentando a causa delle ricorrenze...ad es. si dice che il valore dei diamanti sia tipo fittizio poichè molti diamanti, pietre rare per antonomasia, sono fuori dal mercato poichè appunto una volta comprati NON vengono rivenduti (vabbè, questo prima della crisi:singleeye, quindi il loro numero, nonostante le nuove estrazioni, va sempre a diminuire
> per quanto riguarda gli orologi, ho già criticato quelli pubblicizzati come subacquei fino a miliardi di metri sotto il mare (secondo me inutilissimi e voglio vedere come si fa a verificare), comunque io ne ho qualcuno costoso, li ho anche scambiati o rivenduti nel corso degli anni, alla fine metto sempre uno molto comodo perchè mi piace un sacco, molto tamarro in acciaio e oro e con il quadrante nero con i diamanti, secondo me ha un fascino particolare dato dal mix tra movimento automatico di precisione e semi-gioiello da uomo (anzi di misura è un boy), secondo me mi sta bene perchè contrasta col mio abbigliamento non vistoso, poi posso sempre dire che è un tarocco, nel dubbio sempre meglio tenere un profilo basso, secondo me
> ...come vado con il risvolto psicologico?


Io direi che è un oggetto che ti piace e bon


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io direi che è un oggetto che ti piace e bon


in effetti sì, si vede che stranamente mi piace proprio, altrimenti lo avrei già venduto o scambiato come gli altri, me lo hanno già chiesto due volte di recente, non mi affeziono alle cose


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bellissima aggiunta alla teoria già spiegata
> 
> A proposito di passioni, io da sempre colleziono sabbie di tutto il mondo; ne ho qualche centinaio che prendo da sola o mi faccio riportare da amici (l'amico cuoco sulle navi da crociera è il top). Che ci vedi tu (scusa se mi permetto)? A me pare di avere tutto il mondo in casa e compensa la grandissima voglia di viaggiare che non sempre posso soddisfare; e poi mi piace proprio la diversa consistenza, i colori pazzeschi, mi sanno di storia, di antico, di vita.


Io non colleziono nulla ...È grave ? :singleeye: comunque io non porto mai ne orologio, ne ombrello anche se diluvia  vabbe' sulla seconda cosa ...so folle:facepalm: ... Ma la prima che sta ad indicare ?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non colleziono nulla ...È grave ? :singleeye: comunque io non porto mai ne orologio, ne ombrello anche se diluvia  vabbe' sulla seconda cosa ...so folle:facepalm: ... Ma la prima che sta ad indicare ?


Anch'io .

Sentirsi più forti del tempo.


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io .
> 
> Sentirsi più forti del tempo.



secondo me più prosaicamente l'orologio ha perso un po' della sua utilità perchè quasi tutti hanno il cellulare


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me più prosaicamente l'orologio ha perso un po' della sua utilità perchè quasi tutti hanno il cellulare



Io senza orologio non esco
ne ho di ogni...
mi affascinano
anche quelli da parete 
da taschino 
me ne sono regalata giusto uno a ciondolo...
e per Natale ne ho già visto uno che mi attira molto...
I più preziosi sono chiusi in cassetta di sicurezza...
eppure pensa te non sono persona fissata con l'ora
perennemente in ritardo e con orologi montati 
a caso ...
mezz'ora più ...mezz'ora meno...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagine azzeccata. pensavo ora , però ,
> che spesso con lei si affonda il coltello dall'altro lato senza troppi riguardi.certo che l'episodio del messaggio privato è un precedente sgradevole che ha messo in discussione tutto ciò che dice facendo anche dimenticare la gigantesca  scorrettezza a priori nel pubblicarlo.


quando joey ti insulta pesantemente mi viene quasi sempre l'impulso di difenderti.
poi fai queste uscite e mi tocca dargli ragione quando dice che non capisci un cazzo di niente.

al di là della pubblicazione la signora ha pensato detto e scritto quello che tutti sappiamo.
e col testo davanti ha anche avuto il coraggio di continuare a negare, anche nel presente thread, di aver mai giudicato la vita degli altri (sottolineo - vita non aspetto esteriore perché per me la differenza è sostanziale -per te che non ci arrivi, perché se penso che ci arrivi e fai finta di niente mi tocca anche pensare che sei ipocrita)

FIDATI che qui non si sta affondando il coltello manco per niente.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

In effetti fa ridere pensare a un accanimento con chi se le cerca.
Se scrivessi che le amanti sono tutte troione invidiose di chi è stata capace di costruire qualcosa, me le cercherei da tutte le amanti e traditori, non sarebbe indicativo di una maldisposizione nei miei confronti. Se poi se lo dicessi un post sì e uno no sarebbe una evidente provocazione.
Se poi insistessi che è proprio vero. Finirei linciata.
Da ciò si deduce che i coniugati del forum sono estremamente miti.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti fa ridere pensare a un accanimento con chi se le cerca.
> Se scrivessi che le amanti sono tutte troione invidiose di chi è stata capace di costruire qualcosa, me le cercherei da tutte le amanti e traditori, non sarebbe indicativo di una maldisposizione nei miei confronti. Se poi se lo dicessi un post sì e uno no sarebbe una evidente provocazione.
> Se poi insistessi che è proprio vero. Finirei linciata.
> Da ciò si deduce che i coniugati del forum sono estremamente miti.



Basterebbe andare a rileggere le,risposte che gia' si davano 'prima della famigerata cena e mp'.

E non solo a lei.

Io ricordo pure Calypso con il vizietto di generalizzare e deridere le mogli. E pure a lei le stesse risposte.

SENZA RANCORE!


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2015)

Cartellino rosso,  figo! Sono solo un bastian contrario per fare l'originalona


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Cartellino rosso,  figo! Sono solo un bastian contrario per fare l'originalona


Un po' sì.

Hai dato anche tu una risposta secca. Poi ti sarà sembrato esagerato che tanti la pensassero come te. Allora ti sei staccata dal gruppo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2015)

Rispondo secca quando sono seccata e morbida quando ritengo di non dover ribadire all'ennesima potenza concetti abbondantemente già  espressi da altri .ma a questo punto il problema è  grave...con la reputazione rovinata non mi daranno più  la pensione qua dentro?


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io senza orologio non esco
> ne ho di ogni...
> mi affascinano
> anche quelli da parete
> ...


dipende molto dalla vita che si fa secondo me
a me non piace aspettare e nemmeno farmi aspettare, sono abituata a organizzarmi secondo gli orari con estrema precisione, difficile che sbagli


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Rispondo secca quando sono seccata e morbida quando ritengo di non dover ribadire all'ennesima potenza concetti abbondantemente già  espressi da altri .ma a questo punto il problema è  grave...con la reputazione rovinata non mi daranno più  la pensione qua dentro?


chi ti ha messo rosso?
curiosità


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> chi ti ha messo rosso?
> curiosità


Indovina indovinello.


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Indovina indovinello.


tu?
che strunz


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> tu?
> che strunz


Chiaro.


----------



## Uroboro (2 Novembre 2015)

*Riprendo*

Dopo mille divagamenti su mille argomenti riprendo la discussione di cui sopra a tanti post fa...
Giusto per raccontare che come volevasi dimostrare le cose non finiscono mai come uno crede, la vita non è bianco e nero (anche se a me per comodità piace vederla così).

Uno dice cosa c'è da raccontare... hai tradito la tua compagna con un'altra donna impegnata, questa nel momento del casino ha deciso di restare con il suo lui in modo irrevocabile... però...

Però, non so quando durerà questa cosa, abbiamo ricominciato a sentirci, o meglio lei si è fatta nuovamente viva, e a vederci, in modo quasi regolare, non come prima ma quasi, con l'unica vera differenza che ora evitiamo entrambi di parlare di sentimenti e di fare quei castelli in aria che ci hanno portato a volere entrambi di più.

A questo punto non so cosa pensare... però la vivio così come viene vedo come va e vedo cosa dovrò fare per l'altra mia situazione....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> chi ti ha messo rosso?
> curiosità


Io


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2015)

Ho risolto, chiara mi pagherà  l'inps


----------



## Fantastica (2 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Dopo mille divagamenti su mille argomenti riprendo la discussione di cui sopra a tanti post fa...
> Giusto per raccontare che come volevasi dimostrare le cose non finiscono mai come uno crede, la vita non è bianco e nero (anche se a me per comodità piace vederla così).
> 
> Uno dice cosa c'è da raccontare... hai tradito la tua compagna con un'altra donna impegnata, questa nel momento del casino ha deciso di restare con il suo lui in modo irrevocabile... però...
> ...


per conto mio, bene così.


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> per conto mio, bene così.


Nel senso che faccio bene a viverla per come si sta trasformando e vedere dove porta il tutto....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Nel senso che faccio bene a viverla per come si sta trasformando e vedere dove porta il tutto....


A me fa un po' impressione un atteggiamento del genere. Mi fa pensare a chi va in montagna senza cartine e con le infradito.

Non mi ricordo quanti anni hai.


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fa un po' impressione un atteggiamento del genere. Mi fa pensare a chi va in montagna senza cartine e con le infradito.
> 
> Non mi ricordo quanti anni hai.


Troppi  E non me ne rendo conto.
Il mio atteggiamento è inqualificabile, e il fatto che io sia perfettamente consapevole di tutto non mi giustifica, anzi peggio, perché scelgo volontariamene di lasciare correre gli istinti, so perfettamente che questa cosa è da interropere, forse era da interropere già tempo fa, forse era da interrompere tutto, so che è per comodo che non faccio delle scelte. Io non ho mai in nessuno dei miei interventi detto che mi sono fatto governare dagli istinti, li sto seguendo in modo del tutto conscio.


----------

